# Win GUNNAR eye-fatigue reducing computer glasses!!



## Shaded War

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 6 hours.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and some web browsing.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
After a couple of hours I can get a headache from games.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## Tipless

1. 12-16hrs
2. programming and gaming
3. i do get headaches and dry eyes and blurry vision
4. sharpened detail and minimized eye fatigue for shore
5. 249.75 but im not canadian


----------



## alexdong

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 4-5 Hours.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming/Browsing and extraneous tasks for work on excel/access after work hours.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Generally I get eye strain and blurred vision. Given season would determine whether I get dry eyes or any type of irritation.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## EVILNOK

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 6-8 hours.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming,online college work, web browsing.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
eye strain and headaches.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## Fatalrip

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
I spend anywhere from 4 to 12 hours a day.
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, ocn and schoolwork.
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
At the end of the day i do get some eyestrain, so these would be good to prevent any further discomfort.
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimizing eye fatigue is the most important to me however all of those things sound like they would be highly beneficial.


----------



## strych9

1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*About 8 hours.*

2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Gaming, social media*

3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Yes, eye fatigue and headaches*

4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Minimized eye fatigue*


----------



## Ratjack

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 10 hours (all my schoolwork is online)

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
school work, web browsing, reading, gaming.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Headaches, eye strain.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimized eye fatigue

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
249.75 and I am also not Canadian, just thought I would answer anyways.


----------



## kj1060

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?* 14 hours

*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?* I spend most of it programming, some gaming, and some on forums.

*3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?* Eye strain/fatigue and Dry eyes/irritation for the most part.

*4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?* Defiantly sharpened detail and minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## b3machi7ke

[1.] How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
I spend anywhere from 12-16 hours in front of a computer during the week, maybe 2-3 each day on the weekend.

[2] Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
I spend a large part of my time working with spreadsheets, do a lot of scheduling and planning for work, and the second biggest chunk of time is
spent programming at home, unfortunately I'm not good enough to be paid to program (yet...







)

[3] Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I have experienced all of them except screen/overhead glare, the two most commonly experienced are eye fatigue and headaches.

[4] Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Improved focus and minimized eye fatigue are the two most important, but really they all sound appealing to me.

[5] Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?


----------



## Maximus4

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
4-14 hours
2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and internet
3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Blurred vision, Dry eyes/irritation,
4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
I think all of them


----------



## TwilightEscape

1 How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
12 or more, work of 10 hours and then gaming afterwards.

2 Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming for the majority, FPS, RTS and (MMO)RPG
40 hours a week spent working which is essentially programming and data entry.

3 Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain happens quite often, occasional headaches and glare from my glasses and monitor.

4 Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Improved focus, sharpened detailed and minimized eye fatigue. Being able to work or play long hours and still see with my poor vision is a plus.


----------



## Hatchet

1. ) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*10-12*

2. ) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Corporate Programs, Gaming*

3. ) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Eye Strain, overhead Glare*

4. ) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Minimized Eye Fatigue*


----------



## dmasteR

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

*I spend up to 14 hours on the computer at times varies on a daily basis.*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

*School work, Gaming, Internet Surfing, Social Networks, Skype.*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

*I experience eye strain/fatigue, and also minimal screen glare during the day.*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

*Reduced glare and minimizing eye fatigue/strain are definitely the two most attractive feature with the GUNNAR eyeware. The reason being is these are the two most bother some issues in my daily life when sitting at a computer.*

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

I am not a Canadian Resident.


----------



## .theMetal

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8.5 at work, another 2 or 3 at home so anywhere from 10 to 12 hours

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
programming at work, gaming at home

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Occasional head ache

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue and increased contrast

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
I'm down in the States


----------



## axipher

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*
6-8 for work, 2-6 for personal

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*
Drafting, Programming, Social media, Gaming

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*
Headaches when using small screens

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*
Sharpened detail because I don't have perfect vision

*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*
330.5 using order of operations, 249.75 as is


----------



## Aestylis

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
10-12 hours

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Administration, Gaming

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye Strain/Fatigue

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you -reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue

5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
US Citizen


----------



## allikat

[Delete - not eligible - AGAIN]


----------



## ClaytonGFinley

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*10-12 Hours*

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*8 hours work ( CAD ) 2 -4 hours ( game / home surfing )*

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Yes, Blurred Vision, some items on a 2d screen seem 3d-ish... ( very weird to describe )*

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Improved focus and minimized eye fatigue, always wanted to try GUNNAR glasses, but kind of skeptical, and the high price tag has kept me from testing them out.*


----------



## sniperskulls

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
12-14 hours

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Software Troubleshooting, Gaming

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye Strain/Fatigue

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you -reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue

5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
US Citizen


----------



## Aparition

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
About 14 hours a day 4 days a week.

*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Programming, Writing, Data Management, ...and then gaming









*3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Eye strain. fatigue, dry eyes, and irritation.

*4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Detail and reduce eye fatigue.

US citizen...


----------



## UsedPaperclip

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Varies, sometimes 7-10 sometimes 1-2.

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, Work projects, general browsing

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I do get eye strain/fatigue and rarely headaches.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue


----------



## JMattes

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*14-16hrs, (8hr Work, Rest at home)*

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*8hrs AutoCAD, 6-8hrs Gaming/Media (OCN)*

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*I believe I have suffered from eye strain/fatigue and have seen dots in front of my face from looking a screens too long. I saw an eye doctor about it after headaches started and they couldnt explain it. There answer was to stop looking at a computer screen as much. I am forced to take mini breaks now.*

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*I would love to be able to focus on a project at work without having to take a break. My entire office is white, from the walls to the counter top and with the skylight , you could imagine the glare I deal with. I may even gice GUNNAR eyewear I shot even if I dont win.*

United States.


----------



## kzone75

Adding GUNNAR to the do-not-buy list..


----------



## AddictedGamer93

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*12-14 Hours per day,more on weekends*

Which activities do you spend the most time on ?
*Gaming, Video encoding, Media*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*I experience eye fatigue daily, no headaches, Dry eyes and irritation, blurred vision, and no problems with glare*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Everything but reduced glare sounds fantastic to me, since I dont have problems with glare.*

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*N/A*


----------



## Machiyariko

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*6 hours at work and 4-6 at home per day.*
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Office work, web surfing and gaming.*
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Eye strain, and overhead glare from the office lights.*
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Reduced glare would be the main factor in me buying a pair.*
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*Lol wut?*

*Thanks for the contest!*


----------



## MrDucktape

1. I spend from 3 to 8h.

2. Social Media, gamming and watching tv shows.

3. Mostly dry eyes.

4. From the health aspect minimize eye fatige, however I'm also attracted to improved focus for gaming.

5. Not canadian


----------



## piskooooo

1. 8-12 hours
2. Gaming, video watching
3. Headaches, dry eyes, blurred vision (even when wearing prescription glasses)
4. Minimized eye fatigue


----------



## mdatmo

1) ~12 hours
2) Programming
3) Blurry vision, dry eyes
4) Reduced eye fatigue
5) Not Canadian


----------



## n1helix

1. 8-10 hours.
2. Browsing, Gaming
3. Eye Strain
4. Reduce eye fatigue.


----------



## Derp

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*6-8.*

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Gaming.
*
3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Blurred vision and eye fatigue.*

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Minimized eye fatigue for sure.*

5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*Not Canadian*


----------



## Aximous

10-12 hours
Programming (aka work), some gaming, some social media, some movie/series/etc watching
blurred vision and eye strain mostly
minimized eye fatigue and reduced glare


----------



## bom

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
10-12

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, Social Media, School, Videos, music, browsing the web, and studying.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye fatigue and sometimes headaches.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Reduced eye fatigue.


----------



## H Strong

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
7-12

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Programming / Gaming

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye fatigue and glare

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
I'm an American resident, however, the answer is 323.833 via order of operations or 249.74 via read operations.


----------



## nicedart

*1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?* 10-12

*2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?* Gaming, watching progress bars, and browsing OCN

*3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?* blurred vision and fatigue

*4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?* detail, and minimal fatigue

*5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?* The answers people are giving to this question are beginning to erode what little faith I had left in our public school system... 252.25


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

*...........................................*

1.) 3-6 hours

2.) Gaming

3.) Eye strain

4.) Improved focus/ sharpened detail


----------



## tCoLL

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
10-14
*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
At least 8 hours a day is spend working in Cinema 4D, Final Cut Pro and the Adobe suite. The rest is gaming/browsing the internet.
*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
The lights at my workplace are especially annoying, I have a spotlight shining down from the ceiling. Eye strain and dry eyes are my biggest complaints.
*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Improved focus. I wear contacts at work, but glasses at home. With contacts I have a harder time focusing than I do with my glasses at home. Minimizing eye fatigue would be a huge bonus, at the end of the day I have to decide if I want to play games or not because I've been staring at a screen all day! The extra endurance this product supplies would go a long way.
*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
Not a Canada resident.


----------



## newbrevolution

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*10-14*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Work stuff such as Active Directory, DameWare, Computer Managment, Servers, etc. I do the gaming and web surfing at home mainly.*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Eye strain/fatigue on the occasion, Blurred vision every week, Dry eyes...but I do wear contacts also.*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Three of the above in the following order; minimized eye fatigue, improved focus, and sharpened detail.*

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*I don't apply....*


----------



## kremtok

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
Approximately 10 hours per day.
*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Most of my computer time is at work using office programs and our organization's database. At home, most of my time is spent on console gaming.
*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Typically, no, but occasionally I experience those symptoms.
*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Minimized eye fatigue.
*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
N/A, but 330.5 would be my answer.


----------



## bavarianblessed

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*Around 12 hours total*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Network administration and gaming at home*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Blurring and fatigue definitely*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Increased detail and a reduction in eye fatigue*
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*lol seriously? Doesn't apply to me anyway...*


----------



## james_ant

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

Between 10 - 16 hours daily.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Depends on how busy school is but I game, use facebook, OCN, general web browsing, and lots of time spent writing papers/studying. Games I play for the longest duration are probably SC2 and BF3.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Sometimes I experience eye strain/fatigue, I am actually going to take nap after writing this. Usually while gaming I will get up and walk around though between matches/games.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Glare isnt so much a problem, I would mostly use GUNNAR eyeware to minimize eye fatigue. I'm a little bit skeptical about it increasing contrast or sharpening the detail though.

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? Answer is:

323 plus ((10 divided by 4) times 3) = 330.5


----------



## yomi

1. *How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

Depending on which day of the week it it, I spend anywhere from 4 to 12 hours per day on the computer.

2. *Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

I spend most of my time gaming but, another good chunk of the time is used for research or other university related activities.

3. *Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

Yes, I have experienced headaches, dry eyes and blurred vision during the longer sessions of computer use.

4. *Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

While all seem amazing, I must side with: improved focus and minimized eye fatigue. These two are the most appealing to my needs as well as the most beneficial in my eyes.


----------



## blackbalt89

1.) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*6-8 hours.*

2.) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Work email, viewing .pdf drawings, managing inventory, and gaming*.

3.) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Mostly eye fatigue/strain and headaches.
*
4.) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Sharpened details and minimized eye fatigue.*


----------



## D-Dave

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
On a typical day I tend to spend roughly 10-11 hours in front of a computer.

*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Most of my time on the computer goes to school work and browsing the web on sites like Overclock.net and Reddit. When I'm not "studying," I tend to watch videos and play games.

*3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
I only receive eye fatigue while using a computer if I haven't been sleeping much the day before.

*4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
The benefits that interest me the most would be the minimized eye fatigue and improved focus. However, I think all the benefits can be attractive in the right scenario (if the reduced glare worked on a phone outside I would fall in love with them).

*5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
I'm not a Canadian resident.


----------



## Traxion

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
10-12 Hours Per Day

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
8 Hours of work related activities (placing orders) and the majority of the rest is for gaming

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I experience eyefatigue and dry eyes/irritation after extended use

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue is the most attractive benefit for me since I'm on the computer for so much time per week


----------



## evilferret

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

6-8 hrs a day.

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Data Entry/Gaming

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye fatigue, dry eyes and blurred vision.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## VanillaCena

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

Depending on what day, I can spend upwards of 12 hours on the computer.

*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

Gaming, programming, and social media.
*
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

Occasional dry eyes/irritation.

*4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

All of those are great benefits, but I will have to choose improved focus.


----------



## Da1Nonly

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*8-9 hours at work and 4-5 hours at home.*
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Software testing and gaming.*
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*While working I experience dry eyes, eye strain/fatigue. Depending on what game I play I get headaches. For example FPS dont cause any headaches. Rift, SWTOR cause headaches after a few hours. Need to take some Ibuprofen to reduce the headache or if I game and take 15 minute breaks every hour I dont get a headache. While gaming I also experience dry eyes, eyes strain/fatigue.*
4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Minimized eye fatigue*
5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*Not from canada but the answer is 249.75*


----------



## hli53194

1. Easily 5+ hours
2. Gaming, work
3. Eyestrain and headaches on occasion.
4. Reduced glare and fatigue.
5. US Resident.


----------



## Ghooble

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *About 4hours depending on the day*

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*Gaming and Social Media*

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *Dry Eyes after a good bit*

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *Minimized eye fatigue would be nice*

5. Not canadian.


----------



## scriz

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 14-16 hours per day

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Work, Social Media and Gaming

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Eye strain and blurred vision, but I do take regular breaks.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? All of it.


----------



## Molten

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
-Around 5 or 6

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
-Gaming

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
-Bit of eye strain

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
-Reduced glare and minimized eye fatigue


----------



## SpammisT

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
Approximately 12 hours a day and 14+ if I have enough energy to last.
*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Hard to say, it'll have to be 50/50 surfing the internet and gaming.
*3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Hay fever only comes around from February to April, so it'll be dry eyes/irritation.
*4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Reduced glare would be great as well as improved focus.
*5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
330.5


----------



## Onex

Oh my God I was planning to get a pair of these I hope I win.

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Aprx 12 + hours

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Photoediting, gaming, daily surfing

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Dry eyes, Eye fatigue it sucks I have to carry around eye drops

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimizing eye fatiuge

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
330.5


----------



## PuntyMario

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*12*
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Gaming and Video Editing*
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*eye strain and fatigue as well as headaches*
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*sharpened detail*
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*330.5*


----------



## adamski07

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

Minimum 10 Hrs.. folding 24/7

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Programming, Social Media, Gaming, Home works.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Yes

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

minimized eye fatigue*


----------



## Narmo23

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

~ 6 hours

*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

Social Media + Gaming

*3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*

Eye strain and headaches.

*4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

Minimized eye fatigue and improved focus.


----------



## repiv89

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 12 hours

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Programming, work, gaming and web browsing

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Headaches, eye strain.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimized eye fatigue

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

330.5


----------



## verbatim81973

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8hrs at work, 3 to 4hrs at home.
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Data Entry work 8hrs a day
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I experience eye strain and fatigue, sometimes eye do get dry and irritated.
4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue would be great. Improved focus would be a plus.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
-About 5.
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
-Gaming.
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
-Eye strain, rare headaches.
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
-Sharpened detail.
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
-Usa ftw.


----------



## Citra

5-7 hours
Surfing the internet, forums, facebook etc.
No.
Increased contrast
249.75


----------



## Zeraan

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
1-12
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Programming and Gaming
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Dry eyes, sometimes headaches
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
All of them, I would like to try them to see what they can do. Plus they look badass


----------



## mllrkllr88

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8-12 Hours each day

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
School Work, Gaming, Social Media

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Actually, all of the above.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
Oregon Resident


----------



## mingqi53

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*~10 hours*
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Gaming>Productivity Apps>Websurfing*
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Definitely. Eye strain/fatigue and headaches are the most common/bothersome*
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Reduction in eye fatigue*


----------



## Silver_WRX02

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
6 hours +

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and some web browsing, video

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Dry eyes, Eye strain/fatigue.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## raiderxx

1 How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*I sit at a computer all day at my job... so I'd say 11+ hours counting home time.*
2 Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Work - 8 hours of working with maps! If that doesn't count, gaming.*








3 Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Yes. Mostly eye strain and dry eyes. Gotta remind myself once in a while to BLINK.*
4 Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Probably the minimized eye fatigue and improved focus.*
5 Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*JELLO.*


----------



## Darkslayer7

1 : 6-10 hours .

2 : Studying , Gaming , Surfing the web .

3 : Eye strain, headaches, blurred vision .

4 : Improved focus, minimized eye fatigue .


----------



## Alienman

1) Somewhere in the neighborhood of 7-10 hours
2) Productivity/gaming
3) Glare is a big issue sometimes; as well as eye fatigue if its been a long time since the last time I moved around
4) Reduced glare
5) Not Canadian =P

Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## GingerJohn

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*10-12 hours*

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Work (sadly), gaming*

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Blurring, eye strain, headaches*

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Minimized eye fatigue*

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

*Order of opperations: 323 + (10 / 4 * 3) = 330.5
Gramatically: (323 + 10) / 4 * 3 = 249.75*


----------



## jared872

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
Usually I spend around 5-10 hours per day.

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Most of my time is gaming, web browsing and social media.

*
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
I suffer from eye strain, headaches and eye irritation.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

I like improved focus, minimized eye fatigue and better detail.


----------



## suicideidiot321

1. Around 5-8 hours a day

2. Mostly gaming, and surfing the web. Also spend a good amount of time working in fl studio

3. Eye irratation for sure, and i get major headaches and fatigue after about an hour or 2

4. Pretty much everything, although picking just one id say minimized eye fatigue is the important thing for me

5. Dont live in canada so im clear here


----------



## khkim

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *10 hrs (Use computers all day because of work)*
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *Mainly working with excel and other payroll related programs. Gaming and watching tv shows on hulu when i get home.*
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *I experience blurred vision, dry eyes (I wear contacts) and eye strain. Happens to alot of my coworkers since we stare at a monitor 8 hours a day.*
4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *All of the above, but mostly minimized eye fatigue. My eyes are constantly tired due to work.*
5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? *Not Canadian but the answer is 249.75*


----------



## burwij

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*8-12 hours*

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*gaming, web browsing, watching esports streams*

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*yes - eye strain and fatigue, occasional dry eyes*

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*reduced glare, minimized eye fatigue*

Thanks!


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Generally 6+ up to as many as 12 depending on the day.
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
General web browsing, TV, CAD and other design work.
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Dry eyes, fatigue, glare and eye strain all combine to give me headaches.
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Reduced glare and sharpened detail are both interesting features since most of my work is done at high resolutions.


----------



## HybLeaf

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
6-12 hours

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Web Browsing, gaming, VOIP, school work

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain and blurred vision, and sometimes overhead glare.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Reduce glare, minimized fatigue by far. Although all the benefits would help immensely


----------



## amang

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
Around 8-13 hours.

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Programming, Gaming, and Browsing (especially on OCN!)

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Mostly eye strain / fatigue.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Reduced glare

*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
249.75 and no, I am not Canadian.

*I have been wanting to get these glasses from where I live, unfortunately Gunnar Optiks currently do not have a local branch in my city. I would appreciate if I can get a pair combined with my prescription (RX).







*


----------



## Awkwardly Awesome

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8-12 hours
2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
CAD designing, graphic design, data entry and web browsing
3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I have all of those issues after about 2 hours of constant use. I try to get up and walk around the office a few times an hour if time permits.
4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## MME1122

1. Anywhere from 6-12 hours.
2. Social media, gaming, schoolwork (which includes some programming), and some programming not related to schoolwork.
3. Eye strain/fatigue, headaches, dry eyes, glare. A lot of it is due to using contacts, but anti-glare screens are a must for me.
4. reduced glare and minimized fatigue.
5. I'm not Canadian.


----------



## MobAttack

[*] How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*9 hours a day while at work. 1-3 hours a day once at home*

[*] Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Mostly CAD and general office work (engineering)*

[*] Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Fatigue, Headaches, Sometimes blurred vision*

[*] Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*I like the reduced glare and the minimizing eye fatigue*


----------



## vedaire

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
4-5 hours per day

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and Browsing

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain and blurred vision, as well as headaches

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Reduced glare as well as minimizing eye fatigue

5. not canada but the answer is 330.5 people gotta remember the priority for math eqautions exponatials then. div/mult then addition/subtraction.


----------



## ixsis

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*10-12*
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Programming*
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*All of the above*
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Mainly the eye fatigue
*
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*N/A*


----------



## eXecuution

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
- Between 6 and 10

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
- Gaming and word processing (I'm a student) with programming coming in 3rd (trying to teach myself Java and C++)

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
- I experience migraine headaches after periods of prolonged computer usage, possibly caused by eye strain.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
- Minimized eye fatigue, to help me with those long sessions, and increased contrast to help things on the screen stand out.


----------



## GanjaSMK

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*Anywhere from two to twelve.*
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Research, sales, gaming and content creation.*
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Dry eyes, occasional blurry vision, glare.*
4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Improved focus, sharpened detail and minimized eye fatigue.*
5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*I'm no silly Canadian!*


----------



## Craigz0rz

1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

8 hours.

2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Gaming, Working, Web Browsing.

3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Eye strain/fatigue, dry eyes, blurred vision.

4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## TinDaDragon

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 5-6 hours

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Gaming, homework

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? eye strain

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? minimize eye fatigue and improve focus


----------



## gamer11200

1. 4-6 hours
2. Social Media, Programming, Gaming
3. Eye strain and fatigue
4. minimized eye fatigue
5. 249.75 (as given, assumption each is done one by the next not following bedmas)


----------



## Furious Porkchop

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
1-5
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, School, Photography, Social Meida
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Depending on the time of year and hour of day, I can get a really bad glare, as well as eye fatigue.
4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Reduced glare, sharpened detail and minimal eye fatigue.
5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
I live in the U.S.


----------



## Faster_is_better

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*8-12 hrs*

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Browsing, Work, Gaming*

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, glare*

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Minimize eye strain/fatigue and glare*


----------



## pjBSOD

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

~14 hours.

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

Gaming and general browsing.

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

Yes, blurriness. In fact, my eye strength has diminished greatly since I started heavily using my computer. I've gone from 20/20 to probably now worse than 20/50.
*
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## dtfgator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> It is always great to hear from a company who wants to tap into the knowledge of our community members, and even more so when they provide some of their products to be given away! GUNNAR will be providing Overclock.net members an opportunity to win some of their latest offerings from their line of eyewear targeted towards gamers and other long term computer users. Prizes include 4 pairs of GUNNARS, a $250 gift certificate, and 5 $100 gift certificates. To be eligible to win, members just need to answer each of the following questions:http://www.overclock.net/a/vendor-program
> 
> How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
> Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
> Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
> Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
> Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
> http://www.overclock.net/a/gunnar-optics-contest-terms-and-conditions


1. 4-5 hours
2. Working, gaming and programming
3. Eye strain occasionally and glare (I have 2 glossy screens that look great but glare like no other)
4. Reduced glare and less eye fatigue.

Thanks for the giveaway! You guys sponsor my favorite SC2 team and I have been debating trying your products for a long time.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

*1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
~8 hours

*2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Programming, Social Media, Course Work, Gaming - In that order

*3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Glare is the most often annoyance when mobile, but Headaches and Dry eyes occur off and on

*4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Reduced glare


----------



## faMine

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

Varies. Week days I typically sit at the computer for 5 or more hours.. whether working or doing homework.

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*I

Probably gaming or homework

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

I experience a lot of those issues.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

I'd have to say all of these sounds wonderful as I would love for the pain to go away.


----------



## Aesir

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*8-10 hours*

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Gaming mostly, but I'm learning programming.*

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Possibly fatigue, but mostly irritation and blurred vision on rare occasions a headache can occur from all of the combined factors.*

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*All of the benefits are great, but eye fatigue is probably the key to me.*


----------



## Artisian

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
12-17 hours
*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Social media, gaming, school work.
*3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
eye strain/fatigue
*4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Minimized eye fatigue


----------



## Dustin1

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

Before / After work: 5-7 hours.
Days Off: 10-11 hours.

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

Gaming, Photoshop, OCN, Bargin hunting.









*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

Blurred vision, eye strain, eye dryness/irritation, and migrains. Spending so much time on the rig over the years have actually semi ruined my eye sight. Used to have 20/20 vision now I have troubles seeing at night. :/

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

Minimizing the eye fatigue is the most appealing in my opinion. The sharpened detail seems like it would be a nice touch. Not to mention they look good enough to wear in public!


----------



## solsamurai

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*8-10 at work and another 2-3 at home.*
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Composing/recording music and gaming.*
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Eye strain/fatigue occasionally.*
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Improved focus and minimized eye fatigue.*
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*N/A*


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 8.5hrs of work and 6-7 hrs of personal time.

2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, social media, web browsing.

3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Yes, eye fatigue and headaches

4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue


----------



## regles

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
I spend about 8 hours a day on my computer.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and School work/research

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain/fatigue and irritation

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Sharpened detail and minimized eye fatigue

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
330.5


----------



## j dub

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*14-16 hours*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Autocad, Photoshop, Gaming, Word-proccessing*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Eye strain, headaches, blurred vision, and glare.*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Minimized eye fatigue. Sharpened Detail. Glare.*


----------



## Diablo85

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*12-14 hours a day*
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Mix of web browsing, gaming, video calls*
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*eye fatigue, headaches, eye irritation*
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*reduced glare, minimized eye fatigue*
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*im not canadian*


----------



## gymenii

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

*5+ hrs per day.*

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

*Work, Research (lots of reading) and a little Gaming.*

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

*I definitively experience eye fatigue and occasional headaches. My office is pretty lite during the day, and at night I tend to change my Windows theme/colors to a darker blacks/greys and lower my monitor engine/contrast which helps a lot.*

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

*All the benefits mentioned above, especially improved focus and minimized eye fatigue. I do wear glasses when I work at the PC which seems to help some, especially with glare.*

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*N/A*


----------



## cytoSiN

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
Too many. ~8-12 hours for work, and another 3-4 after that.
*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Work (word processing, research, etc), gaming, forums.
*3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Eye strain/fatigue.
*4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Minimized eye fatigue, sharpened detail, increased contrast.


----------



## Saken

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
a. 10-12

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
b. IT Networking, Gaming

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
c.Headaches/migraines/glare

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
d.reduced glare and eye strain. Sharpened detail sounds awesome too. These glasses seem like an awesome concept that I would like to get my hands on. Especially for work.


----------



## golfergolfer

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
7-10 Hours

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Gaming, School Work, Random Internet Browsing

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Eye strain/fatigue, Blurred vision

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Reduced Glare, Improved Focus, Sharpened Detail, Minimized Eye Fatigue

*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
Order of opperations: 323 + (10 / 4 * 3) = 330.5
Gramatically: (323 + 10) / 4 * 3 = 249.75


----------



## Monocog007

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

Roughly between 4-5, which is way more than it should be..

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Plenty of gaming, but a lot of my time is spent on typing papers and research too.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Sometimes eye strain, and glare can be a problem on my glossy screen.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

reduced glare and most importantly reduced eye strain.


----------



## NuclearCrap

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
5-7 hours.

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Browsing.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye fatigue and sometimes blurred vision.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## HaiiYaa

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *12-14hours*
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Gaming -> *Talking my girlfriend -> OCN -> Facebook*
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Y*es all of them except from headaches*
4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *Minimized eye fatigue and improved focus*
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? *I live in Denmark*


----------



## Lostcase

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

8-12

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

IT Admin by profession. A little of everything.

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
As of lately, a bit of eye strain, fatigue, and blurred vision.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## zdude

1. depends, most days about 8 hours on weekends it is usually a little more.
2. Programming, video editing, gaming, web-browsing pretty much everything.
3. I get terrible eye strain after about 6-7 hours on most days but on some days i can only stand using the computer for an hour.
4. Minimized eye fatigue.

5. live in the USA eh.


----------



## discipline

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?* 6-8 on average

*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?* gaming

*3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?* eye strain/fatigue

*4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?* improved focus and minimized eye fatigue

*5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*lolcanadians (not canadian)


----------



## Striknine

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 10 plus

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Working, Reading, Gaming

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? I get a lot of Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? Minimized eye fatigue, and increased contrast interest me big time.

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? I live in USA.


----------



## Tybotikus

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
---- Usually around 10 more or less depending on classes.
*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
---- Programming and Gaming, definitely Gaming
*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
---- All the listed symptoms but head aches. Dry/Irritated eyes being the most.
*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
---- Minimized eye fatigue. Hurts them just reading it lol
*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
---- Us citizen but I'll take a whack at it. Got 1397/6 which is 232.833r?


----------



## blupupher

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
6-8 hours

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Office programs, internet

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
eye strain

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
minimize eye fatigue, sharpen detail

*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
In the US.


----------



## halocog

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*5-13 hours*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Gaming, social media, light IT work*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Eye strain, dry eyes and irritation, and some glare problems depending on screen brightness and room lighting*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Reduced glare and minimized eye fatigue. Really a toss up of all of them,*


----------



## deafboy

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *12-24*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *Programming*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *All of those...







*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *Minimized eye fatigue*

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? *LOL*


----------



## FreekyGTi

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*6-12 hours*

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Gaming,Web Browsing and Watching Movies/ Tv shows*

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Eye fatigue and dry eyes*

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*improved focus and minimized eye fatigue*


----------



## chewdude

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8+
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Work, Gaming, Social, did I say work.
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimized eye fatigue
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?


----------



## desmin88

Is that Canadian part a joke or what?


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

*
How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

8-10

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

Work related tasks for 7-8 hours then 2 -3 hours of gaming

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

Eyestrain and headaches

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

minimized eye fatigue, improved focus

*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*

I am a US resident


----------



## Zero4549

[1] How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*8 to 16 Hours*

[2] Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Gaming, Art (Photoshop, illustrator, flash...), College homework, Overclock.net!*

[3] Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Fatigue, headaches, blurred vision after extremely long sessions, and CONSTANT glare issues (my computer screen is facing a window...)*

[4] Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Reduced Glare! Anything else would be wonderful too but I'm skeptical*

[5] Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
_*United states, but I can still do math 323+10/4*3=330.5*._


----------



## Starbomba

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*Around 16, including work.*

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Programming and gaming*

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Dry eyes. Sometimes fatigue and headaches*

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Reduced glare and minimized eye fatigue*

5. *Not canadian*


----------



## tenoritaiga

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
10 hours per day

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
I spend my time mostly doing IT work on the computer, that includes enterprise server maintenance and some programming.

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
I mostly experience eye strain and blurred vision after looking at a computer screen for prolonged periods of time. I have a glossy screen, so glare really is a big issue. Dry eyes usually comes with the long hours of sitting at the computer with little movement.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
The most attractive benefit would be minimized eye fatigue and improved focus. The glare takes me time to get used to so a reduction in glare would definitely help as well.

*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
Not Canadian


----------



## bigkahuna360

1. Over 15 on weekends. 7 during the week.
2. Helping people on OCN.
3. I occasionally get headaches.
4. Minimized Eye Fatigue.
5. Not A Canadian. (Why do canadians have to do this?)


----------



## ssgtnubb

1. 10 or so
2. Spreadsheets and Gaming
3. Eye strain/fatigue, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision
4. Minimized eye fatigue


----------



## trainman

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8-9 hours

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Web browsing, some gaming

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Dry eyes/irritation, blurred vision

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue


----------



## Z32

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Close to 12 hours a day.

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Social Media and reading car forums for more than 80% of the time. the rest is gaming.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain/fatigue: Yes
Headaches: No
Dry eyes/irritation: Yes
Blurred vision: Yes
Problems with screen/overhead glare?: Yes

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Reduced glare (But really, all of these are VERY attractive!!)

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
USA Resident.


----------



## slytown

1. more than 10
2. Gaming/browsing teamliquid
3. dry eyes/irritation
4. minimized eye fatigue
5. 249.75 (im not canadian)


----------



## AMD_Freak

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 11-17hrs

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? gaming / forums/ surfing/programming/reading

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? headaches / eye irritation / fatigue/ vision

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? help with eye strain / fatigue / focus

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? USA


----------



## Twitt

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
4-10 Hrs

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, Homework, Overclock.net

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain, Headaches

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue is very important with sharpened detail as a close 2nd.

5. USA


----------



## ragtag7

1.) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
9 hours a day give or take.

2.) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and News.

3.) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Some eye fatigue, and definitely irritation.

4.) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Improved focus quality, minimized eye fatigue, and better detail.

5.) USA resident.


----------



## DarkMasterMX

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

10-15 hours daily

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Graphics work, emailing, invoicing during the day and mostly gaming at night.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

I tend to find my eyes sensitive to brighter lights after staring at my screen all day and it usually annoys me while gaming so I turn off extra monitors/lights.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

minimizing eye fatigue would be the primary due to the time spent on computers.

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

249.75

As usual it seems... depending on the order of operations it may also be 330.5


----------



## zodac

Should probably be made clear it's for the US and Canada only.


----------



## Horatio McCallister

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
I'd say a good 10-12 hours.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming with a side of programming.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I occasionally get eye strain which leads to headaches. I can't say my eyes have been dry or blurred while looking at a monitor or extended periods but I do notice the glare.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
I would say the eye strain overall which bothers me the most. However, the increased contrast sounds nice as well.


----------



## funfortehfun

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Roughly 4-7 hours a day.
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Homework c:
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain/fatigue, headaches
4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Reduced fatigue, reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail
5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
Not Canadian


----------



## swarm87

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
6-15 hours
2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
gaming watching videos, web surfing
3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
headaches due to eyestrain
4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
all of the above


----------



## pfunkmort

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
6-14

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Blurred Vision (primarily), Dry Eyes and Eye Strain

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Sharpened Detail and minimized eye fatigue - basically anything that can keep my eyes from blurring towards the end of a long night of gaming.

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?


----------



## losttsol

1. 6-10 hours
2. Systems admin work, Internet, Gaming
3. Eye strain, blurred vision
4. Minimize eye strain

I've been thinking about buying these glasses for work anyways, but would be great to win them instead. I start off Mondays with 20/20 vision. By Friday I feel like I need reading glasses. I try not to be on the computer that much on weekends to give my eyes a break.


----------



## Erio

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
5 hours.
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Programming and games.
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain, I often have to lower the brightness, sometime to the lowest setting possible.
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue, see above.
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
323 + 10 / 4 * 3 = 330.5


----------



## CarFreak302

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Typically 6-8 when I have the time.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and Internet Browsing

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye Strain/Fatigue and sometimes Headaches

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimizing of Eye Strain and Sharpened Detail


----------



## Canadarocker

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
Like 8, 15 if its a weekend
*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Gaming, surfing and basic stuff like typing
*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
When I do 15 hours + then I get dry eyes
*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Sharpened Detail
*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
330.5 with order of operations


----------



## Geglamash

In!









1) 4-6 a day
2) Gaming, OCN, School related ventures
3) Eye strain
4) Sharpened detail!


----------



## asuperpower

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?


Too many







About 7 Hours+ Ave.
Gaming, OCN, Work, Video editing. (In that order.







)
Eye strain, Glare, Headaches (No change in vision though as far as I can see, only pain.)
Reduced glare, Minimized eye fatigue. Increased contrast would be cool in BF3 though...
















\_asuperpower_/


----------



## thorian88

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *I spend roughly twelve hours a day on the computer between work and my hobby(gaming madness).*

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *Gaming*

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *All of the above! I'm addicted to Tylenol because of it.*

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *I would have to go with minimized eye fatigue, mainly due to the fact that I am behind a computer most of the day. After 8-10+ hours you sorta lose focus on what you are trying to achieve mainly caused by continuous strain of the eyes.*

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? *249.75 (I'm not Canadian)*


----------



## DevilDriver

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?* 13+

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?* 8 hours a day work, filling out tickets and remoting into terminals and devices for diagnosis and trouble shooting. 5+ hours a day internet, playing video games, photo editing.

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?* Yes eyes get dry and irritated, blurred vision, text can be hard to read after awile, images blur

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?* improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue

*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?* U.S. Resident


----------



## tweek43110

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
I am on the Pc for 12-16 hours a day

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Watching movies, gaming, programing, photo editing, reading, typing, online courses

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye fatigue, Blurred vision

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Improved focus, Sharpened detail, increased contrast and minimized eye fatigue

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
US Resident


----------



## AMOCO

1:How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 10 Hours

2:Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Working & Gaming

3o you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye Strain & Headaches

4:Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized Eye Fatigue


----------



## Jeffro422

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 6-8

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Gaming/TV/Movie

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Eye strain/fatigue, dry eyes

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? Reduced glare, minimized eye fatigue

Huge fan of the team EG who wear Gunnar glasses, been interested to try them out.


----------



## AstralReaper

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 15-18 Hours
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Games and Reddit.
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Yes.
4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? Minimized Eye Fatigue.
5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? I am an American.


----------



## Skysec

[1] How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8-12 hours a day.

[2] Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Programming (I am a software/computer engineering major), research/learning, school work and gaming.

[3] Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I do and I ware contacts and glasses. Eye strain and irritation. I actually have medicated eye drops for these.

[4] Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Eye fatigue while wearing contacts.


----------



## dazedfive

1. About 6 hours
2. Gaming and Web browsing
3. Eye strain/headaches
4. Sharpened detail and minimized eye fatigue
5. US Resident


----------



## skyn3t

1. Easily 6+ hours
2. Gaming and work
3. Eyestrain and headaches while gaming and working on PC
4. Reduced glare and fatigue.
5. US Resident.


----------



## metroidfreak

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Answer: About 6-7 hours

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Answer: Gaming and social media

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Answer: Eye Fatigue

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Answer: Minimized eye fatigue, increased contrast


----------



## fatmario

1: How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 6 - 8 hours

2: Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? browsing webs,watching video,program,few games,social media

3: Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? I do get eye fatigue,dry eyes, sometimes if I starred at the screen too long.

4: Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## kyismaster

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

Sadly 18 hours a day.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Programming, Social Media, Digital Designing, Gaming

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Eyestrain, dry eyes, blurred vision, especially during digital designing. Staring at the screen for hours to get the right shapes!

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Anti Fatigue, and focus

5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

I live in the USA


----------



## Domeaphilia

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 10-14hrs
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Mostly gaming
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Eye strain & the ocasional headache.
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? Minimized eye fatigue


----------



## LilScrappyD

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
3-8 hours depending on the day
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
social media/ gaming/ schoolwork.
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
eyestrain/fatigue, headaches, and ESPECIALLY dry eyes/irritation.
4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimized eye fatigue.
5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
U.S. resident.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
> Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
> Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
> Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
> Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?


1. Up to 2 hours a day.
2. Gaming, customization, news
3. Dry Eyes, eyestrain.
4. Can't decide. Either improved focus or minimized eye fatigue.
5. Sorry, live a little lower (the US)


----------



## pn0yb0i

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
6~12 hours

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
SM, Gaming, Video Encoding, pr0n

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Twitching eyes during extended play

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
All of the above


----------



## XiCynx

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*14 hours(includes work and home)*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Programming and Games*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Dry Eyes*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Sharpened Detail, Increased Contrast*

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*N/A*


----------



## Warmonger

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
10-24
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Programming (also game development), Social Media, and Gaming
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain, Headaches
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Improved focus, and minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## royalflush5

Awesome!








To answer the questions:

1: up to 12
2: Gaming, coding and reading and typing
3: Plenty of eye strain and headaches
4: Minimized eye fatigue would be the greatest benefit to me
5: U.S. resident


----------



## Mr.Zergling

1. 6-10
2. Programming, Reading, Gaming, TV/Movies
3. Glare
4. Reduced Glare, improved focus, better contrast
5. U.S. Resident


----------



## mortimersnerd

1. 8-10 hours for business, another 2-4 after that for personal
2. Work related, mostly viewing text.
3. Eye strain/fatigue after hours of viewing text
4. Minimizing eye fatigue would be a great benefit.
5. US Resident


----------



## sticks435

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
10-15, my job is in IT

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Gaming, web surfing, troubleshooting at work, spreadsheets etc.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Eye strain and dry eyes mostly

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

improved focus, sharpened detail and minimized eye fatigue.

5. U.S. Resident


----------



## Orzornn

*1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
6+ Hours

*2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Gaming, Watching YouTube (Browsing)

*3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Sometimes some Eye strain at night when the screen is really bright on the eyes.

*4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Minimized eye fatigue and reduced glare for sure.

*5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3*
OoO = 330.5
Grammatically = 249.75


----------



## m3th0d1c4l

*1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
- 5+ hours a day

*2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
- Gaming, Web Browsing, Typing Documents

*3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
- Eye Strain, Glare, Blurred Vision

*4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
- Improved Focus, Sharpened Detail, Minimized Fatigue and Reduced Glare


----------



## Petrol

*[*] How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

6-10

*[*] Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

Web-related stuff

*[*] Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

Eye strain YES! None of the other symptoms.

*[*] Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

I'm curious to see how it can mitigate eye strain.

*[*] Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*

330.5


----------



## dumpsterj

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
usually 4-6 , 2 or so lately due to lasik surgery
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
games almost all the time , the rest is browsing info on new hardware and games
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
right now severe eye strain and dry eyes which i have always had but is worse now
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
reduced glare and fatigue definately , i cant keep up in swtor anymore :. (


----------



## xHassassin

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

Around 4

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Web browsing, programming, gaming, work. In that order.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

I have problems with eye strain after a long period of time. Screen glare is also prominent

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Mostly just reduced eye fatigue.


----------



## Degree

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?:
13-18 hours a day

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, managing a forum, REDDIT!, and social media

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, basically all but blurred vision. EXTREME headache and almost black out by having blurred vision for about 10 seconds every time I get out of my chair and away from my computer. I do take breaks a lot, but I still get them.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue and help with my problem


----------



## Nappyman21

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 14-16hours

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Gaming or Designing (3Ds Max/Photoshop)

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Eye Strain/Fatigue mainly. Everything else has become second nature.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? Improved Focus, gotta get work done!


----------



## SyncMaster753

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

5

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Browsing the net / Gaming

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Eye strain for sure.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Minimized eye fatigue

5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

330.5


----------



## Intel4Life

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
depends, at most 4-6

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
gaming and mostly web browsing

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
sometime eye strain and headaches

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimized eye fatigue

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?


----------



## StrictNine

1: Probably about 6 hours or so.
2: About half and half, gaming and trading stock/researching.
3: No.
4: Increased contrast.


----------



## GuardianDuo

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Six.

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Web browsing.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
No.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Sharpened detail.


----------



## OPENbracket

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

5+ hrs per day.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Work, Research (lots of reading) and a little Gaming.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

I definitively experience eye fatigue and occasional headaches. My office is pretty lite during the day, and at night I tend to change my Windows theme/colors to a darker blacks/greys and lower my monitor engine/contrast which helps a lot.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

All the benefits mentioned above, especially improved focus and minimized eye fatigue. I do wear glasses when I work at the PC which seems to help some, especially with glare.

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
N/A


----------



## Xyxyll

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *10-14hr*
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *Film Production, Programming, and Gaming*
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *Not frequently*
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *Minimized eye fatigue*


----------



## diabloSUCKS

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

*16*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Social, Internet Sales

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

*Yes*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

*Minimized eye fatigue*

I want to be just like Bono.


----------



## NoGuru

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*About 10*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Desktop support and Gamming*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Eye strain/fatigue, Dry eyes, Glare*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Reduced eye fatigue would be huge and reduced Glare*

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*NA*


----------



## TLCH723

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Depend on the days but at least 6 hours+

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Programming, gaming, research, reading

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain/fatigue, dry eyes/irritation, glares

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Reduced glare and minimized fatigue

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? Not Canadian but the answer is 330.5


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*12-14 hours a day.*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Gaming, design work, social media, web browsing.*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Eye strain and fatigue, as well as dry, irritated eyes.*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Minimized eye fatigue.*


----------



## rmp459

cs 1.6 players on my front page... never thought id see the day on ocn

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
12-16

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Project Management/Sys Engineer (IT) aka work, forums, facebook, media

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Dry eyes, blurred vision, fatigue

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
reduced glare/minimized fatigue.


----------



## mikeyzelda

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?* Let's see... 24hrs in a day right?... so... i work with computers... carry the 4... 14-16hr

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?* Social Media (just the big one








), Gaming, very light programming, video/photo editing, music (i needs a sound card







), web surfing.

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?* Fatigue, Dry eyes, Blurred vision (if i haven't been sleeping well).

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?* Improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, increased contrast (did i have to pick only 1?







)
*

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
Very bad a math Puertorrican here people... so... wait, only for Canadians?, score!!!














.


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
12-16 minimum

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? I spend most of it programming, some gaming, and some on forums.
programming, gaming, and forums

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Eye strain/fatigue and Dry eyes/irritation for the most part.
All of the above.. Mostly the eye strain/fatigue, dry eyes and headaches though.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue, and increased contrast for sure


----------



## SalisburySteak

1. 10 hours a day.

2.Gaming, web browsing, design work, video editing

3.Eye Strain/Fatigue

4.Minimized Fatigue


----------



## Abovethelaw

1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

14 or more

2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Mostly office work with several hours of gaming at home and on the weekends.

3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Definitely have eye strain/fatigue. Also have problems with blurred vision. I don't really get headaches and don't have problems with glare.

4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Minimizing eye fatigue no doubt...


----------



## knoxy_14

1. mon-thursday about 5 hours a day, days off anywhere from 10 to 14

2. gaming, browsing

3. eye fatigue, small headaches, blurred vision the most

4. improved focus, minimized eye fatigue

5. not Canadian eh.


----------



## Jango Vhett

1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

12+

2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Gaming and surfing internet.

3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Yes, blurred vision and problems with screen/overhead glare.

4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Reduced glare.


----------



## mechtech

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
-12 hours

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
-All of the above

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
-blurred vision

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
-improved focus/minimized fatigue

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
-Not in Canada


----------



## Satsukeshi

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

At least 10 hours a day

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Gaming, programming, and socializing.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Eye fatigue, headaches, blurred vision. Have had LASIK a couple years ago

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Minimized eye fatigue, increased contrast, and improved focus.

5. Not Canadian


----------



## KidLi

*10-12hrs

Work based applications & Gaming.

Eye Strain/Fatigue & Irritation.

Reduced Glare ( I always dim my monitors) Minimize Eye Fatigue & Irritation plus the Sharpened Detail.*


----------



## Vermillion

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

I use my computer about 12 hours a day.

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

Most of my time is spent Gaming, with some surfing on the side.

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

Dry eyes/irritation, and Blurred vision affect me on a regular basis.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

I think sharpened detail, and minimized eye fatigue Intrigue me the most.


----------



## rjc34

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

8

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Gaming, movies & TV, programming.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

None of the above.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

I'm not sure yet, I'd have to try them to realize which benefits I liked.

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

323 + 10 / 4 x 3 = 330.5


----------



## Poseiden

1) Around 14-18 hours a day on the computer

2) Gaming, homework which includes tons of cisco CLI stuff

3) Eye strain and blurry eyes

4) Minimized eye fatigue, because my eyes are bad enough as is and i don't need to hurt them anymore

5) Does not apply


----------



## sepheroth003

*1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
10+

*2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Programming, Database Development, Internet Browsing, Gaming

*3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Eye strain and fatigue, headaches while at work

*4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Reduced eye strain and fatigue for work all day. Interesting to see increase contrast for gaming.

Haha what's with the Canadians having to do math?

I really hope whoever wins these does a good review on them here. I think it's a neat idea, and I'm curious how/if these work.


----------



## Chungster

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 8 hours

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? I spend most of it gaming. Additional time may be spent on videos and browsing but 80%+ are gaming.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Eye strain happens on occassion

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? Sharpened detail and minimized eye fatigue are the most attractive

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? I live in the United States


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
- Generally around 8-10hrs. Sometimes more if I am working on a large project and had a deadline. I have done nearly 24hrs before.

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
- Wireless Site Surveys, compiling all the data from the surveys, wireless network design (Placement, Density levels, Coverage Maps, Etc). Visio designs, documentation revolving around recommendations and findings. CLI configurations. Pretty much the normal Wireless Network Engineer task. I do presales as well, so endless amounts of quotes get added to the daily activities.

- Some gaming, when time permits. I do spend a bit of time on here too...









*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
- All of the above, plus Migraines. I have really been trying to do a better job of taking breaks. Sometimes you really just don't notice how long you have been working on something, get in the grove. I'm young and would like to keep my awesome vision for many more years.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
- Glare is a big one. Catching light from the right angle can set off a migraine. If I can't focus well on the screen, it really causes issues.
- Improved focus would be awesome for the reasons above. Would definitely help reduce eye fatigue.
- Sharpen details and increased contrast would be a plus.

*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
- I actually live in between Canada and Mexico. So, no maths!

Pretty much anything that helps is #1 on my list. I know a lot of programmers probably deserve them more than me, but I figured I would try.









Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Virid

_1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?_
At least 8.

_2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?_
Gaming is my primary activity. I also do a lot of reading of online documents for classes. In particular, I am a huge fan of Starcraft 2 and World of Warcraft, and am proud to extend my appreciation to Gunnar for sponsoring my favorite team - Evil Genius.

_3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?_
My eyes are strained. I renew to a stronger contact prescription every 1.5 years or so. I occasionally get a headache after a particularly long session of gaming.

_4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?_
As a gamer, endurance and concentration are my two main concerns. Gunnar appeals to both of these pretty specifically. I'm really excited to see how better my eyes feel and how much more easily I can perceive all of the things going on the screen during an intense battle. I'm always looking for that edge that gives me the win, and I think that what I have on my eyes is just as important as the keyboard and mouse in my hands.


----------



## itzkin

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*Approxiamately 12 hours each day.*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*I play a variety of games, I also use it to do homework, and just browsing the web.*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*After approximately 1-2 hours of constantly being in front of the computer I get eye fatigue, blurry vission, mild migrains.*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*I used my brothers pair of GUNNARS and can tell it is amazing. It gives a nice reduction in the glare which helps with the glare that comes out of my computer screen. Glare leads to easy eye fatigue and strain. The sharpened detail and slight magnifying effect is a nice added bonus that helps in games too.*


----------



## diabloSUCKS

I actually just want to sell them at my store.


----------



## benson733

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

*3-5*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

*Games, eBay/Internet, reading/news
*
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

*Yes, All of the above from time to time. I guess I'm sensitive...*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or minimized eye fatigue?

*minimized eye fatigue
*
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

*330.5*


----------



## Braaapp

1. 12-15 hours.
2. Spreadsheets, word processing, email.
3. Eye fatigue, dry eyes.
4. Minimizing eye fatigue.


----------



## DaredOverdose

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
I spend on average between 6 and 14 hours a day, depending on the day.

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
I definitely spend most of my time gaming, but along with audio production, video production, and video calls.

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Here is my list of symptoms:
Eye strain/fatigue: Y
Headaches: Y
Dry eyes/irritation: Y
Blurred vision: Y
Problems with screen/overhead glare: N

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
The most attractive feature for me is definitely the minimized eye fatigue.

*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
Well, I am not Canadian, so I am exempt from answering this question.


----------



## JoeWalsh

1) 6-8 hours per day

2) in descending order of time: assignments, gaming, social media/email, surfing, programming

3) in descending order of expperience: light/moderate fatigue, dry eyes, glare

4) in descending order of importance: improved focus, minimized fatigue, sharpened detail, increased contrast, reduced glare

5) N/A

Awesome giveaway idea! I've always wanted to try these, but my prescription's at -13 dioptres and I can't imagine paying for normal glasses and these (don't wear contacts for gaming 'cause my eyes dry out).


----------



## JerseyDubbin

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8+ hours a day

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
I am a Citrix consultant and spend my entire day (at minimum 8 hours) staring at a computer screen.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I get dry eyes/burn and pretty bad headaches. Any type of screen glare will give me a quick headache so i normally keep my brightness down and try to get the screen adjusted so it doesn't.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimize glare (most likely cause of my headaches) and eye fatigue


----------



## tK FuRY

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

At least 10+, since I work in IT; I practically live on a computer.

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

Majority of my time is spent programming and diagnosing issues. I do play my fair share of video games, so a decent amount of time per day is gaming.

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

Eye strain and fatigue; yes. Headaches; yes. Glare; yes, but it depends on the environment I am in at the time.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

I am mostly attracted to the reduced glare, and it's ability to minimize eye fatigue.


----------



## EpicPie

1. 16+ hours/day
2. Reading news, reading OCN and other forums, moderating the OCN MC server.
3. Blurred vision.
4. Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## brodieboy143

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Anywhere between 8 and 12.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Programming primarily, as I work as a programmer in a packaging and distributions warehouse. I also do a fair bit of web browsing and gaming in my spare time.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I experience occurrences of slight blurred vision and sometimes get headaches. Although this could me more due to environmental factors like fluorescent lights.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Improved focus sounds like the most attractive feature, closely followed by minimal eye fatigue, as most of the time I spend using a computer is spent with reading text and these assets seem like the most valuable for that application


----------



## rafety58

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

6-10 hours a day

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

I spend the most time on gaming and web browsing

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

I experience eye strain, and headaches after gaming for a few hours

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

minimized eye fatigue would be great

*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*

330.5 using order of operations, 249.75 as is


----------



## Arsin

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
16

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Browsing/gaming/chatting

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Nope

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimized eye fatigue
Focus

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
249.75


----------



## zomgiwin

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 3-5 on a typical weekday.

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming/Forums

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue,
Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I definitely suffer from eye strain/fatigue, dry eyes/irritation and have problems with glare

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
mainly the relief of eye fatigue


----------



## Aawa

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? - 8hrs at work and then anywhere between 2-5hrs at home. so between 10-13hrs a day.

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? - System Administration at work and Gaming/websurfing for recreational purposes.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? problem with Screen/overhead glare, headaches and eye fatigue.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? Minimizing eye fatigue and reduced glare.

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?


----------



## Odel

1. I spend something like 6 hours at a computer.
2. I do a lot of coding and 3d modeling.
3. Sometimes I get headaches, which I partially attribute to wearing headphones, but I also have problems with glare.
4. I thing reduced eye fatigue is something I could really get behind, as I really notice that late at night.


----------



## Masterchief3k

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
I spend anywhere from 6-8 hours a day.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Lots of gaming, lots of watching videos, and netflix.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
My eyes dry out, and i sometimes get a headache and my eyes are tired.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Improved focus and minimized eye fatigue sound great O:

(Why do Canadians have to answer a math question? Oh well, not Canadian so doesn't matter to me o.o)


----------



## Cha0s_Cha0

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
4-6 hours

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
browsing and watching videos

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
fatigue

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
improved focus/sharpened detail

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
N/A


----------



## ilhe4e12345

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? - If you include work im on a computer about 12-14 hours a day
2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? - at work is mostly database work but at home is social media, forums and games. Movies in there as well








3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? - headaches, eye strain.
4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
sharpened detail and minimized eye fatigue
5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? - Im american


----------



## Krusher33

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *Minimum 10 hours a day*
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *Work: Customer service (call center)*
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *Fatigue and blurred vision.*
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *Improved focus for gaming.*
And thanks Gunnar!


----------



## darksandz93

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 8

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Surfing the web mostly

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with
screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain sometimes

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue definately


----------



## mark_thaddeus

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 8-10 hours per day
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Responding to office communication between sites, social media, gaming
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Eye strain and headaches
4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? Reduce eye strain and hopefully get rid of the headaches


----------



## dman1101

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
5 plus hours

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
gaming and proccessing

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
dry eyes/irritation

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
reduced glare


----------



## Taiwanese

1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
-About 5-6 hours.
2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
-Gaming
3)Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I experience all of them except for blurred vision.
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
-Minimized eye fatigue for sure.







Always gets it using the computer


----------



## RyCray

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
6-8

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Web Dev., Graphic Design, Gaming

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain/fatigue, irritation

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue, sharpened detail

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
249.75


----------



## SEN_ONE

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8-12 hours

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Work, web browsing and gaming.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Glare and headaches on occasion.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Reduced glare and sharpened detail.


----------



## wumpus

only time its ever blurry or I have a headache is after too much jack daniels.

attempting to wear these silly glasses would only make it worse lol


----------



## Asininity

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Between work, school, and personal probably seven-nine hours a day.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Work, research/schoolwork, social, and gaming.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Yes, I have problems with blurred vision and eye fatigue throughout the week. I probably should do something about it!

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## tahayassen

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

6 hours.

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Gaming & doing homework.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Yes, I experience eye strain, headaches, and dry eyes.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Minimized eye fatigue.

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

330.5 or 249.75 without BEDMAS.


----------



## xAtLx

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
10-15 hours including work.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, Programming

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
my eye feels dry, tired, losing focusing when looking outside the screen, and also headaches

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you
minimized eye fatigue, sharpened focus,


----------



## kubo

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8+ hours
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Browsing forums, surfing random websites
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Occasionally eyestrain, rarely headache
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
They all seem good except contract?


----------



## Nighthawkcb650

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Probably around 6-7 hours per day

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Browsing the internet and gaming.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Probably just eye strain from reading small font.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Improved focus, minimized eye fatigue and sharpened detail.


----------



## mablo

*1.* I spend 12 to 16 hours a day.
*2.* Work (office activities, programming), Browsing (social, general, forums), Gaming (lots of it, after work), Photo editing
*3.* Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches and Blurred vision
*4.* In this order: Minimized eye fatigue, Increased contrast, Improved focus

Thank you.


----------



## Dorianime

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*I spend about 6 hours on the computer daily.*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*I spend most of my time Reading articles online or Playing Games.*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*The symptom that i experience the most from computer use is blurred vision and Eye Strain.*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Minimized Eye strain is the one feature that is the most attractive to me.*


----------



## selluminis

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 5 - 8

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Working on computer at work, gaming.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? HAHA, that is funny.


----------



## Angry-Hermit

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
12-18 hours a day - weekends, Gamer and webdeveloper.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
1/2 Gaming, 1/2 Programming, 100% social media.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
All minus the blurred Vision.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimize eye fatigue, reduce glare.


----------



## staryoshi

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8-12, often more

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, heavy use of spreadsheets and productivity apps, browsing, light programming and development, benchmarking

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I experience eye fatigue on a regular basis and often have dry eyes. Headaches are common.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Improved focus and minimized eye fatigue sound quite appealing to me.

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
United States Resident


----------



## Darkpriest667

[1] How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

12 to 40 hours straight most days. On the lightest days I get lucky and only do 8. Before LCD monitors when we were on the old monolithic CRTs I'd HAVE to get away for at least 4 hours after every 10 because the headaches and eyestrain were just entirely too much for a human being to take. LCD monitors have minimized that to some degree but I still have days where after about 16 hours I need a break.

[2] Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

gaming, video editing, folding, social media, communications, work

[3] Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

eye strain, fatigue, headaches, dry eyes, never had blurred vision but have had problems with screen glare thats mostly been solved with non glare LCDs.

[4] Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is *are* most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

minimized eye fatigue.(fixed that for you)

[5] Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
I'm from texas


----------



## cl04k3d

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
12
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
gaming
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
yes
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
all of that
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
lol


----------



## kpnamja

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
4-10 Hours

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Social Media, gaming, and homework.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I experience eye strain and blurred vision after a long extended amount of time using the computer.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue would be the most attractive benefits of GUNNAR eyewear


----------



## Scrappy

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Minimum of 7
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Headaches and Dry eyes
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimized eye fatigue


----------



## Crazycar

1. About 5 hours on weekdays and 8 hours on weekends
2. Gaming
3. Yes, i suffer from some serious eye fatigue after a while.
4. Reduced eye fatigue, so I can actually see without squinting.


----------



## bryonhowley

(1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
6-8 hours
(2)Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, Forums
(3)Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain/Headaches
(4)Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Improved Focus/Minimized Eye Fatigue


----------



## Lutro0

Count me in! And thanks for the opportunity.

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? - *About 10 or more.*

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on. - *Its a tie between work and working on modding guides and helping the OCN community.*

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: - *I have at different time had these: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision.*

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - *What most interests me is: improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue*


----------



## CiBi

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*10 hours*
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Designing, Social Media, Watching movies and series & some gaming*
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*I do, eye fatigue, dry eyes, blurred vision,...*
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*minimized eye fatigue*


----------



## tippy25

1. I spend anywhere between 4 and 10 hours per day on a computer depending on my courseload and when projects are due.
2. Most common activities include writing code in MATLAB, doing research, watching cat videos on youtube, and other general classwork. Don't have much time for gaming lately.
3. I get eye strain, dry eyes, and blurred vision after an hour or so, and routinely step away from the computer every so often to minimize this. Glare problems are dependent on the environment I'm in when doing aforementioned activities. Outside on a sunny day, or even next to a window on a sunny day, causes the most glare. I've been known to wear my snowboard goggles to compensate.
4. Improved focus and minimized eye strain are the most attractive features of GUNNAR glasses. Increased contrast and other color tweaks can be achieved by monitor calibrations, and thus isn't very high on my list of criteria.
5. I'm glad I'm not Canadian, because that is a poorly laid out math problem.


----------



## alick

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
6hr
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
gaming, social media, forum junkie
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
yes
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
reduced glare
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
330.5


----------



## Xinoxide

1.8-10
2.Most of my time is spent in class reading and doing labs.
3.Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Blurred vision.
4.improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, increased contrast
5. Im not in Canada


----------



## tian105

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
6-12

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, web browsing,homework..etc

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Blurred vision after few hours.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue and improved focus


----------



## dhenzjhen

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*About 8-10 hrs
*
2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Work related stuff some browsing and playing games when I'm at home.*

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*After a couple of hours I can get a headache from games and eye fatigue that's why I have eye drops one for work and one at home.
*
4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Minimized eye fatigue.*


----------



## Heimsgard

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
I spend anywhere from 10-14 on the computer each day.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
I spend most of my time gaming but I also look around on forums, and just mess around on the internet in general.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
After acouple of hours playing on the computer my eyes usually start to hurt, my eyes get really dry and after awhile my vision gets blurry so I have to take a break from the computer for alittle.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
The most attractive to me is the minimized eye fatigue because my eye do get fatigued pretty fast sometimes.


----------



## HeartOfAHydra

1. 5-7

2. Gaming, social media

3. Headaches occasionally

4. Increased contrast, as this could temporarily make your screen appear comparable to those that cost hundreds of dollars more

5. I'm from the US


----------



## Moralagos

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

8-12 hours

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Browsing the internet, writing, gaming, watching videos.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Eye fatigue and blurred vision mostly. I do a lot of writing on the computer, so that's more straining on the eyes than, say, watching a movie.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Definitely minimized eye fatigue. Improved focus would also be nice.


----------



## Lifeshield

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 10-16
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Programming, gaming, Photoshop.
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Headaches, Fatigue
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? Minimized fatigue


----------



## Modd3d

1How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

6-7 hours.

2Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Gaming, some LUA/C+ scripting, movies, web browsing.

3Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

As someone who has to wear contacts 24/7, dry eyes and eye fatigue are a factor for me, put on even more so by gaming.









4Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Focus, detail. reduced eye fatigue.


----------



## solar0987

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

About 16 or so

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Programming, movies, gaming <-- not in that order

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Eye strain yes, Glare yes

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Reduced Glare definitely, Well pretty much everything you listed. But Reduced Glare being #1

Ty for the awesome contest.


----------



## HexATL

1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8-12 hours.

2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, social, media

3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Headaches, eye strain

4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue


----------



## rctrucker

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

*Including work and personal time, between 8-10 hours per day.*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

*During work it is editing, proofing, correcting. At home it is all gaming, usually 3 hrs gaming and 6-7 hours working.*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

*Some times my eyes loose focus while at work or at home, a 30 minute period away from a monitor corrects this. Occasionally I have headaches, but I'm not sure that is due to computer use.*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

*The most attractive are improved focus, and minimized eye fatigue.
*

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

*I am not Canadian.*


----------



## Skoobs

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

probably about 6-10 hours

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

gaming, networking, college related activicies

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

all of the above, and it makes me very irritable when i spend a lot of time in front of my monitor.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

fatigue


----------



## breadcrums

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
A.8-10 hours.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
A.2D and 3D design,gaming.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
A: yes to all!

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
A.reduced glare,improved focus,minimized eye fatigue

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
A.N/A


----------



## stealthybox

_How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?_*
anywhere from 30 minutes to 4-10 hours dependent on the day.*
_
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?_
*Social Media, Programming, Gaming in that order.*
_
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?_
*Dry Eyes / Glare*
_
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?_
*Sharpened Detail and Increased Contrast.*


----------



## 4LC4PON3

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Roughly 6-7 hours

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Gaming & some minimal browsing

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I do get some strain on my eyes after countless hours of looking at the screen

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue, sharper image, higher contrast & style


----------



## Kaine

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
12+
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Programming, Social Media, Gaming are all equally spread.
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I get a lot of eye strain, dry eyes and blurred vission.
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimal eye fatigue and improved focus are very appealing.


----------



## Mr.Pie

*am I still allowed to enter if I have an Aunt in Canada or friends in the states that OCN can ship to?







*

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*6hrs+*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Gaming, work, CAD/CAM, Social Media*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Dry eyes, eye strain*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*minimized eye fatigue*

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*not Canadian*


----------



## jumpdownlow

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 10 hours
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? -Gaming, Social Media
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? -Eye strain, dry eyes
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? - minimized eye fatigue


----------



## Deviance

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

Four to eight hours, depending on the day.

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

Researching various topics. Followed a close second by gaming.

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

Dry eyes, typically when staying up long hours on the computer.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

Improved focus.


----------



## gerickjohn

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*6-12 hours daily.*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Extremely Heavy Gaming, Social Media like but not limited to Youtube, Facebook, Twitter, Overclock.net, Heavy browsing and reading, Slight Programming*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Blurred vision or Irritation or Eye Strain/Fatigue possibly after constant use (12 to 20 hours on the PC Daily for a week sometimes coupled with lack of sleep), Headaches for long hours, with certain conditions such as heat, Problems with viewing the screen during mid afternoon where the sun hits my Computer room.*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Mainly Minimized eye fatigue due to my extreme usage, but Reduced glare should help alot as well.*

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*249.75, Not Canadian, but instructions said to answer each of the questions.*


----------



## csm725

Just thought you guys would want to know. The answer to the fifth question is 330.5, and nothing else. I continue to







at everyone who says otherwise.
PEMDAS people!
323+10/4*3=
323+2.5*3=
323+7.5=
330.5


----------



## keytachi626

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8 hours

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Homework, Gaming, Programming

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain, Blurred vision

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

reduced glare, minimized eye fatigue


----------



## mordocai rp

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *5hrs on average*
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *Gaming*
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *Eye strain/fatigue,Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision,*
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*minimized eye fatigue,*
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? *U.S resident/citizen
*


----------



## Hyoketsu

1) 10 hours a day on average.
2) Work-related stuff (mostly looking up info on the internet), gaming, videos
3) I sometimes experience eye strain & irritation (if "itchy" falls under that category). The strain mostly occurs when I have to greatly increase screen brightness due to the sun.
4) Minimized eye fatigue and increased contrast
5) I'm not Canadian

Edit: disregard my entry. Thought it was open to non-US residents as well. A shame.
P.S. Nice design! Have the developers played Persona 4, by any chance?


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *16 - 18 Hrs*

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *Work and gaming*

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *Eye strain/***igue, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred Vision*

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *Minimized eye fatigue, sharpened detail*

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? *I am not a Canadian Resident but to be fair







323+10 / 4 * 3 = 249.75*


----------



## PCCstudent

1.10 hrs +
2.School work,research for school,OCN
3.Diagnoised with dry eye (I use drops frequently),headaches, blurry vision, one other sympton is neck pain.Doctor says only real cure is to cut out the computer time.
4.US Citizen.

EDIT Have a look at this.

CVS.JPG 56k .JPG file


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
5-10 hours

2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Programming and Gaming

3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Screen glare and eye fatigue

4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimized eye fatigue

5) Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
not canadian


----------



## Ulquiorra

Shame im not eligable ... get some across to the EU / UK ^_^! pretty please?

but to help with their research ->

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Between 9 - 12 hours (yay tech support!), with 3 screens ... infront of a window (my eyes hate me)

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Browsing for answers, other largley white based sites -> 8h +

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Eye strain, fatigue, glare, few headaches .. (the blinds are "on order ...")

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Glare reduction. focus, sharpens + minimize fatigue (if they actually do this if they do may have to look out for them)

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
42? (im not Canadian







)


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
> Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
> Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
> Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
> Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?


1. I spend 10-15 hours a day at the computer, both on off days and while at work.

2. Off days it is gaming, reading forums, and also looking at news and technology articles. At work, it's Unix consoles, programming C++.

3. My eyes start getting kinda jittery after about 7-8 hours, and I get dry eyes (Which I'm experiencing right now, actually).

4. I'm most interested in improved focus and minimized eye fatigue as that directly impacts my work. Increased contrast is obviously a plus for games, but not my main concern.

5. I'm American... but the answer is 330.5


----------



## Riou

*1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
8 hours

*2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
tech work, gaming

*3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
fatigue

*4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
eye fatigue

*5) Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
american. 330.5.


----------



## ClickJacker

*1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
10-12

*2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Remote I.T. Support and Gaming

*3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Eye strain/fatigue and dry eyes

*4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
minimized eye fatigue

*5) Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
not canadia


----------



## Jaguarbamf

1.) I spend about 5-7 hours every day on average on computers.

2.) It's a mix between gaming, office use, and research.

3.) I have all of the problems except for glare on my current screen. However, I plan on getting a new monitor where I feel as though this could be a problem.

4.) I really like the idea of having improved focus. My monitor tends to turn text blurry before my eyes while I'm doing a lot of writing, making it very difficult for me to continue my research or whatever task is at hand.

5.) Citizen of the United States


----------



## bhardy1185

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 8-14
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Gaming and web surfing
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? All of the above
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? minimized eye fatigue


----------



## Th3Harbinger

6-8 hours a day
Gaming/Programming
Yes
Minimized eye fatigue


----------



## Tweak17emon

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *12+. I work in IT and then play video games and program when im at home*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *Gaming/Programming*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *I have experienced eye strain before, which usually follows with a headache.*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *The minimized eye fatigue and sharpened detail attract me the most.
*
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? *Im not from Canada







*


----------



## jackofhearts495

1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 8 hours.

2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, social media

3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain/fatigue

4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue, though more focus + better contrats would be great, too.


----------



## brown bird

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*About 8*

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Designing*

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Yes, mostly dry eyes and sometimes blurred vision*

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Improved focus*

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*Not Canadian*


----------



## Lokster1

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*About 10-12 hours a day between work and home.*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*At work it's excel, word, outlook and a few other programs, at home it's gaming, social media, web browsing.*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*On certain days I do get eye strain or headaches, I have dry eyes normally so can't be sure if staring at a computer screen makes them worse or not.*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*I would say minimized eye fatigue, my eyes are still good for the most part but as much as I'm looking at computer screens everyday I would like to keep them that way.*


----------



## turbocharged

1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
~10 Hours

2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
75% - 3D Modeling (Pro-Engineer)
25% - Gaming (FPS)

3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Sometimes get dry eyes which then turn into watery eyes

4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Sharpening detail and improved focus


----------



## Diesel Phreak

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*Depending on what my work schedule is, 6-10 hours*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Mostly gaming/surfing the web*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Dry eyes and fatigue*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*eye fatigue, and the focus would be nice for gaming*

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*N/A*


----------



## Jenkins

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 8 hours or so

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, web design, web browsing

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
My eyes twitch

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Improved Focus, minimized eye fatigue


----------



## Norlig

Another US & CA only Contest, hmm?

This is a stupid contest as usual...


----------



## ivanlabrie

[1.] How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Roughly 14hs...

[2] Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
I'd say basically work web-based applications and spreadsheets (Google docs, Excel...), Outlook mails, 1 or 2hs of gaming a day, browsing forums while there's not much work to do.









[3] Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I've experienced eye strain, irritation in my eyes and blurred vision so far.

[4] Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Every single one of those features would come in handy for my day to day.


----------



## b0z0

1 - How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *7 or 8 Hours at work and 3 to 4 hours at home.*

2 - Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *Work - IT work / Home - mainly gaming*

3 - Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *Eye Fatigue all the time.*

4 - Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *Minimized eye fatigue since I'm on a computer most of my day.*


----------



## zalbard

Delete...


----------



## Theelichtje

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 10 hours.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and web browsing, and school stuff.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Screen glare.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Reduced glare.


----------



## elchucko

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*Four to Five*

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Tweaking my computers, surfing the Internet, doing work, and doing college homework.*

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Glare can be an issue, but after several hours my eyes start to get tired and strained. I don't get headaches but my eyes start to get tired and have a had time focusing.*

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Improved Focus and minimized eye fatigue.*


----------



## Sxcerino

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
12+ hours

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, news, work.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Dry eyes, eye strain/fatigue.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimize eye fatigue

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
330.5


----------



## Jake_620

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?* 8-14+ Hours
*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?* web surfing, email, Social Media, News, and as I work in IT many other things on the computer.
*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?* eye strain/ fatigue, and dry eyes i experience a lot
*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?* All of them would be awesome, minimized fatigue, and improved focus.
*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*


----------



## Ceff

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
8 hours at work and 4 hours at home, so about 12 hours.

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
QA (work), Gaming, Surfing the Internet

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
I have experienced most of those symptoms with headaches and blurred vision being the most common.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Sharpened detail and minimized eye fatigue.

*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 3323 plus 10 divided by 4 times ?*
I am no Canadian. Thank you!


----------



## Mongol

1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? Between 10 and 14 daily.

2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Programming and IT related (8) Social and gaming approximately 4.

3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision,
Problems with screen/overhead glare? All of the above. I use a glare reducer to little avail.

4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? All of the above, with a focus on minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## Phenomalist

1) 8+
2)Programming, Gaming
3)Eye strain, headaches
4)Improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue


----------



## Frosty88

1.) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*Around 5 at work and 3-4 at home.*

2.) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Gaming, Programming, Browsing.*

3.) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Yes, Headaches and eye fatigue.*

4.) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Minimized eye fatigue and sharpened detail.*

5.) Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*330.5 using order of operations (BEDMAS)*


----------



## wireeater

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *14hours.*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *Gaming, web browsing.*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *Dry eyes and blurred vision.*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *Sharpness, improved detail and everything else...*


----------



## runeazn

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

8-10 hours a day in the week, weekend 10-14 hours

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

little programming, gaming and webrowsing

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

Headaches, and "being sucked in the screen" after a very long session of looking at the screen. Computer screen will be super sharp but environment will be blurry, so i hope this will help that.
unbalanced when trying to standup after a while.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

minimized eye fatigue is the most attractive to me, I really dislike it if I get it after long sessions

[edit] wait can i even enter?


----------



## PsikyoJebus

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

6 to 10 hours

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

Scientific data analysis and manipulation, gaming

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

Dry Eyes, Problems with screen/overhead glare

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

Reduced glare, minimized eye fatigue

*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*

330.5 (Assuming correct order of operations)


----------



## deathlikeeric

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
I spend around 8-10h per day on the computer

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
spend most of my time gaming and using school programs

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare*
i do experience eye fatigue, headaches and eye titch

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
improve focus, mostly the eye fatigue minimization
*
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
330.50


----------



## Xavier1421

1. 12 hrs (9 work, up to 3 trying to forget about work)

2. Spreadsheets, reports, invoices, occasionally cad, and then some gaming.

3. All of the above but dry eyes and blurred vision are most common

4. Focus, detail, less fatigue


----------



## iamwardicus

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 2 - 14

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Gaming, Skype with Family, News, small amount of the social scene.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Eye fatigue, headache, dry eyes, and a lot of glare from my 2nd screen.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? reduced glare foremost.


----------



## jbobb

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *8-10. Mostly at work.*

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *Mostly using at work (email, browsing, networking diagrams, cisco programming) and as much gaming as I can get in.*

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *Some strain and fatigue*

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *All the above.*


----------



## thebigrobbyrob

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *10 to 12*
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *Office Job then gaming*
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *Yes. Eye fatigue, dry eyes, blurred vision*
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *minimized eye fatigue*


----------



## Cuar

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8 hours at work then atleast 4-5 at home.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and trouble shooting

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain/Fatigue is my biggest one. Also Blurred vision.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue!


----------



## wrxxx

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
6-8

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
CAD and gaming

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

headaches and eye strain fatigue

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare,
improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

minimized eye fatigue

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

not Canadian XD


----------



## Fooxz

1. 14-15hours (8 at work, 4ish gaming, 2-3 just surfing/browsing web)

2. Reading text/Programming

3. Eye Fatigue and Dry/Irritated Eyes and sometimes blurred vision

4. I was actually looking into buying a pair for work and gaming so... improved focus, sharpened detail, and minimized eye fatigue.

Quite a coincidence that this giveaway happened since I just thought about buying a pair the other day







I wear contacts all day because my prescription is quite strong, so my glasses are quite small/thick which makes them very uncomfortable to wear for any long periods, but then screens + contacts make my eyes dry and irritated. I would love a pair because I think they would really help with this.


----------



## Selquist979

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
12-15
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming/Social Media/Research
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Dryness,Eye Fatigue
4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Sharpened detail,min eye fatigue.


----------



## Shingetsu

1. 5-18 hrs/day
2. Gaming
3. Eye Strain
4. Minimized eye fatigue
5. US resident.


----------



## Krake

1. 8-12 Hrs
2. Research, Modeling, Gaming, Video Editing
3. Eye fatigue and overhead glare
4. Reduced glare and minimizing eye fatigue


----------



## nickbaldwin86

1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*- As an IT technician I spend over 8 hours a day. At work and then if I go home and turn on the PC to do some gaming I could spend upwards of 12 hours in a day at the PC.*

2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*- At work, working on PCs, the work varies greatly. At home it is gaming or online forums.*

3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*- Eye fatigue and depending on the work I can get headaches from starring at the screen for long periods.*

4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*- I keep wanting to buy a set of Gunnar glasses but I never seem to go through with it. I have always wanted them to reduce glare and eye fatigue when gaming or computing for long period of time. Also for driving, I hear they are great for night driving.*

Thanks for the chance. (I need to just go buy a pair, would save my eyes)


----------



## ShtKck

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
12+

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, Academics, Work.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## mironccr345

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8 hours at work, then another 2-4 hours at home. OUCH!

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, net browsing, Homework. ohhh, and work!

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I've noticed that my eyes have a harder time focusing in class since my job requires me to look at a computer all damn day!

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Eye fatigue head aches!


----------



## JedixJarf

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 10
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? DB Programming
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Eye Fatigue, Glare
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? Reduced Glare


----------



## -SE7EN-

[*] How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

about 10, usually more.

[*] Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

80% gaming, the other 20% between web browsing and media (movies and music)

[*] Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

eye strain, headaches, dry eyes, blurred vision (contacts)

[*] Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

minimized eye fatigue

[*] Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

not Canadian


----------



## Mr_Torch

1: How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

2: Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

3: Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation,
Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

4: Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus,
sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

5: Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

1: 11-16 hours per day

2: Programming

3: Eye strain/fatigue, Blurred vision, screen/overhead glare

4: reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue

5: N/A, not a Canadian Resident


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 
> How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
> Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
> Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
> Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?


1) 12-16 hours.
2) Work, followed by forums/social media.
3) Eyestrain/fatigue, headaches, and dry/irritated eyes.
4) Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8 to 12. I work as a network admin, so I stare at screens all day, and then on nights when I'm alone, I go home and spend time on the PC.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
While at work: Network admin (servers, users, web etc) While at home: Android programming, gaming and social

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye fatigue and headaches. I get debilitating headaches from eye strain. Been to the optometrist, my eyes are fine, it's strictly due to staring at computer screens all day.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Primarily, reduced eye fatigue. Increased contrast will be a huge help when staring at code all day to though.

I checked, I'm eligible. No complaints


----------



## Sparhawk

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
12+

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Work, watching media, hobby work (photo editing etc), gaming.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye-strain, dry eyes, blurred vision.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
All of the above! Less-eye strain the better.

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
330.50


----------



## Churminess

1. 6-7 hours.
2. Gaming
3. Eye strain and occasionally dry eyes.
4. Sharpened detail


----------



## CyberWolf575

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 8-10 hours.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, web browsing, a bit of Programming and Media.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye Strain, and sometimes my eyes will dry out if i stay on for to long.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue and increased contrast.


----------



## Celcius

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*4-5 hours per day*
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Gaming, programming, and watching anime*
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Nope*
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*sharpened detail*


----------



## Warsteiner

*1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
8-12

*2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
I am a Systems Engineer so I spend at least 8 hours a day on a computer. I am also a computer gamer so when I get home I usually spend another hour or 2 playing games on most nights.

*3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
All of the above.

*4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
I am really interested in the minimized eye fatigue. I sometimes have a lot of problems with vision especially when it is time to leave work at it is a sunny day. Sometimes I have to sit in the car for a minute or 2 while my eyes adjust.

*5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
I am not Canadian.


----------



## WarMacheen

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
12+

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Web Design/Development, gaming

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Eye strain, daily headaches, dry eyes

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Minimized eye fatigue

*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
US resident


----------



## kevinf

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
12+

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Research and development (Engineering)

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
all of the above

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimize eye fatigue

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
330.5 (BEDMAS) or 249.75 without


----------



## voodoo71

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
4 to 6 hours daily more on the weekend about 10hrs daily

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and social media

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Some eye fatigure every now and then

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
reduced glare and minimized eye fatigue.

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?


----------



## ThePhlood

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? Around 7 hours

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Mostly gaming and social media

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Blurrred and headaches

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you -reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? Minimize eye fatigue


----------



## UZ7

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
8-12+

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Gaming, Answering forum questions, Watching foreign films.

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Eye strain/fatigue and headaches after prolong hours of use usually during the night.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Minimized eye fatigue and improved focus.


----------



## Darkcyde

1: How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

A: 2-4 Hours

2: Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

A: Gaming, Social Media, Research/Reading

3: Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

A: Eye Strain, Dry Eyes

4: Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

A: Reduced fatigue, Reduced glare

5: Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

A: I'm not Canadian, but the answer is either Rita McNeil or King of Donair. =)


----------



## PCModderMike

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?* 9-10
*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?* Work all day, and some gaming.
*3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?* I do get itchy watery eyes throughout the day, and feel fatigued. I do feel like my vision starts out good in the morning, and gets blurry as the day goes on.
*4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?* I would like to minimize my eye fatigue and strain at work, but improve my focus and have increased contrast for gaming.

• Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? *<<Weird*


----------



## moocowman

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?* Depends. Usually anywhere between 4 hours to 16 hours.

*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?* Either gaming or video editing. Lots and lots of minecraft! xD

*3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?* Usually fatigue after long nights on Skype with my friends and really bright spring/summer days.

*4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?* Pretty much all of them. I've never really worn glasses designed to help a lot of these things and I really think I would benefit from all of it.


----------



## PolRoger

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
~ 2-4 hrs.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
overclocking, general web browsing, forums/social media, email and some gaming.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
sometimes screen/overhead glare.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
pretty much all of the above sounds good but cutting down on glare would be great!


----------



## Speedster159

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*About 16+ Hours*
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Gaming, Social Media, Blogging,*
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Eye strain, Dry eyes*
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*reduce glare and minimized eye fatigue*
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*Not Canadian*


----------



## j0zef

1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8 work, 3 home
2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Work
3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
No, but I learned to take breaks frequently.
4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Reduced Glare & improved focus
5)Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
N/A


----------



## impulse89

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Around 7 1/2 at work and probably another 4 1/2 at home on a regular basis. So 12 Hours total.

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Mostly gaming at home, at work I am a data entry clerk.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision,
I frequently experience eye strain, fatigue, headache and sometimes irritated eyes.

Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I dont have too many problems with glare, but I do like my office dark like a cave, so it may be different on normal conditions.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
I find GUNNAR eyewear attractive because of the improved focus and sharpened detail benefits.

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
I am not a Canadian Resident.


----------



## scaz

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 10 hours or so.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Programming.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye Stran/fatigue, headaches, dry eyes/irritation.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Well, minimize eye fatigue. I have a pair already and I love the reduced gare and imporved focus. The really feel like reading glasses for the PC. Not really ideal for the road though.

5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? 249.75


----------



## karikamiya

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 6 hours weekdays, 14-18 hours weekends

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Eve Online & teeny tiny text reading

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? None (i have 2000 dollar prescription computer-grade lenses already XD

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? Swag, Contrast, Detail, reduced glare. in that order

Cantard question: 323 + ((10 / 4) * 3) = 330.5 (dont hate me i don't like doing math so i punched it into google and thats what it spat out)


----------



## mechati

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8+

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Work, research, gaming.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain, and irritation, headache (from time to time).

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
reduce eye strain/fatigue, reduced glare

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
N/A


----------



## bad_haze

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

4-6 hours
2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Social media
Gaming
News updates
3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Headache
Dry eyes
Blurred vision
4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Reduced glare
Imprvoed focus
Sharpened detail
5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

249.75


----------



## Evermind

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*
Around 10-12. 6-8 at work and 2-6 at home.*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

*General work related stuff, surfing and gaming*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*
Definitely eye strain/fatigue and dry eyes more often now*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*
Minimized eye fatigue is most attractive, but all of the above sounds good.*


----------



## Merestone

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*~12 Hours*

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*8 Hours CAD, 4 Hours Gaming*

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Eye Strain/Fatigue, Dry eyes/Irritaion followed by blurred vision*

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Minimized eye fatigue and improved focus for work and gaming*

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*N/A*


----------



## Samurai707

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*Per day, I would say over 8 hours.*
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*My time would mostly go into gaming, and a close goes second would go into just browsing and social media.*
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*I do sometimes get Headaches and some eye irritation, and during some late nights where I have maybe been on the computer all day, I'll start noticing blurred vision and more eye strain.
* 4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*I was actually doing some research into these products when I saw the ad on the homepage the other day and found it fascinating that these glasses could sharpen detail and actually improve focus and minimize the eye fatigue. The most attractive I would say is the eye fatigue, but if the ability to sharpen details is actually that great, I would be truly amazed by this product.*

I'm excited to hopefully see some reviews on here soon







(hopefully I can write one too thanks to this contest







)


----------



## Detahmaio

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*9+ Hours*

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Gaming and social networking sites.*

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*I've experienced dry eyes/irritation and eye fatigue.*

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye
fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Minimized eye fatigue,Reduced glare and improved focus.*

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*I'm not Canadian.*


----------



## Maxxa

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

8-10

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Gaming/Browsing/Streaming videos

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Rarely headaches if I start too early.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Reduced glare since I play on a TV in a room with a 80 inch window.

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

(323+10/4x3) = 249.75


----------



## Farmer Boe

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
I spend about 10 hours per day.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
I do office work and then gaming when I'm home.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I experience eye strain and sometimes headaches from being in front of a screen so long.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
I'd say minimized eye fatigue and reduced glare the the most important benefits to me

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
249.75


----------



## WildcatWhiz

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *8-10 hours per day.*

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *Word processing, websurfing, and gaming (in order of frequency).*

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *Eye fatigue--my eyes feel sore by the end of the day.*

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *Minimized eye fatigue.*

5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*2-14hrs*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Social Media, Gaming, Photo/Video Editing*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Eye strain/fatigue, blurred vision, irritation*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Improved Focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue*

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*I am Canadian, so the answer is 330.5*

All these are good for me, since having eye surgery.


----------



## adgame

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *3-4 hours*
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *Gaming, school work*
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: *Blurred vision*
4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - *improved focus*
5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? *Im canadian, quebec* *249,75*


----------



## XCII

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*6-8*
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Gaming, forums, work*.
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Eye strain/fatigue sometimes. Not all the time though*
4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*minimized eye fatigue, sharpened detail*
5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*US Citizen*


----------



## Kasaris

1.) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
16hrs (I work as an IT Support Technician)

2.) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
IT Support (10hrs) Gaming (3-4 hrs)

3.) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Yes I mostly experience Eye strain/fatigue, Dry eyes / Irritation (I wear contacts) & Blurred Vision

4.) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue & improved focus


----------



## Twilex

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

4+

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Gaming, Social Media

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Eye strain

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Minimized eye fatigue, improved focus


----------



## nathris

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*12
*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Social Media
*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*No
*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Increased contrast
*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
Pretty sure you can't just write the equation in plain text. Its too ambiguous:

323+10/4 * 3 = 330.5
323+10/(4*3) = 323.833...
(323+10)/4 * 3 = 249.75
(323+10)/(4 * 3) = 27.75

This is why the skill testing question is always numeric with lots of brackets.


----------



## Twistacles

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
3-4 minimum, 12+ if im both programming @ school and gaming
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
gaming
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Mostly when im tired, but not generally
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
reduced glare + eye fatigue
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
if its linear, 249.75
if we're talking brackets, 27.75...

its not clear


----------



## WingsEdge

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
More than 8 hours.

*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Gaming, watching videos, word processing, and surfing the web.

*3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Eye strain/fatigue, blurred vision, and sometimes headaches.

*4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Minimized eye fatigue and improved focus.

*5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
323+10/4*3, following BEDMAS equates to *330.5*

Good luck to everybody who entered!


----------



## Rambleon84

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 10-12 hours

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Work 9, game/surfing remainder

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Eye strain/fatigue

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? Minimize eye fatigue

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? non-canuck


----------



## kubed_zero

In please!

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
6-10 hours
2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
I mostly game, but do spend a lot of time on the internet
3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I experience headaches and irritated, strained eyes.
4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
I want to experience minimized eye fatigue
5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
Not canadian, but 999 over 4?


----------



## Despair

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*
8-14 Hours per day.*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*
Gaming, Streaming/Watching Content.*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*
Eye Fatigue and Blurred vision after long periods of time







*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

*Reduced Eye Fatigue, and increased focus.*


----------



## Padishah

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *14-18 hours*
2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *programming, 3d cad work, gaming*
3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision*
4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *minimized eye fatigue*
5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? *not canadian*


----------



## Antho

[1] How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

7-8

[2] Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Reports, documents, spreadsheets etc at work, gaming at home.

[3] Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Eye Fatigue & headaches if I end up spending more than 8 hours..

[4] Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Minimized eye fatigue


----------



## nckid4u

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

6-9 hours

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Excel, web, crestron programming, etc.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

yes

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

minimized eye fatigue

non Canadian


----------



## Shrak

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*On days I'm not at work, 12+ hours.*

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Programming, chatting, web surfing, occasional gaming*

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Lots of eye strain and headaches*

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Reduced eye fatigue*


----------



## hexxik

Top notch glasses, have two of them myself. They were around 400+ did the price drop?


----------



## DarkRyder

1.) 12-16 depending on the day
2.) Work, gaming, social media/OCN
3.) eye fatigue, glare
4.) reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? all of the reasons


----------



## rush2049

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
Usually about 11 to 15 hours.

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Primarily Programming and Reading (forums, websites, books)
Secondarily: Gaming, Graphic Design

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
I frequently have headaches, not sure if they are computer related.
I also definitely experience eye strain from a particularly long day.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Sharpened Detail intrigues me, not sure how that one works... as well as increased contrast...
Minimizing eye strain, if it works, would be awesome!

*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
I am not Canadian.


----------



## Colonel Zay

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8-14 hrs/day - depends on workload of the day and also if I have to work the next day or not (midnight gaming FTW)

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Word/data processing, programming, graphic design, gaming

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye fatigue and blurred vision

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Improved focus and sharpened detail definitely, minimizing eye fatigue for sure. Also, comfort in wearing the glasses.


----------



## roadlesstraveled

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 6-10 hours

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Researching and gaming

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain and blurred vision

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue


----------



## Kolmain

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
12+ Hours

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Programming, Gaming and Networking

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Overhead glare/screen issues

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Improved focus & sharpened detail!


----------



## AtomicFrost

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

*It depends on the day, but usually 12+ hours a day.
*

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

*Most of my time is spent web browsing, working on online classes, gaming, and recently programming.
*

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

*Eye strain/fatigue, (Yes) Headaches, (No) Dry eyes/irritation, (Yes) Blurred vision, (Yes) Problems with screen/overhead glare (No)
*

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

*Sharpened detail
*
5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

I'm in the USA


----------



## Rit

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
- I would have to say an average of 4-5 hours per day, but less on the weekends.

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
- 50% gaming and 50% other hobbys (Photography, [Photoshop] selling items on craigslist/ebay, etc...)

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
- Mainly dry eyes and occasionally eye strain cause I go for hours on end instead of getting up every 20 minutes like I'm suppose to.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
- Of course all of them, but I would say Sharpened Detail and Increased Contrast since I'm getting into photography. Reduced glare/improved focus/minimize eye fatigue is something that anyone could fix on their own.

*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
- Not from Can-Of-Duh









*ADDITIONAL COMMENT*
- Will there other options for glass wearers besides prescription? IE clip on's, etc... ?


----------



## matrix2000x2

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 10 hours
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Gaming and social media
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? eye strain when I game too long
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? minimized eye fatigue


----------



## Johnny Rook

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
14 to 16 hours.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and Programming

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Except for the blurred vision, every symptoms mentioned.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## Artev

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 10 hours

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? marketing and video at work, gaming at home

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? all of the above

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? all of the above


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

Quote:


> How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?


Average 3 hours
Quote:


> Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?


Social media and gaming
Quote:


> Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?


I get dry eyes and glare issues.
Quote:


> Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?


Eye fatigue and glare are the most important benefits to me.


----------



## Chris13002

_How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?_
10 hours - 8 at work
_Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?_
Research on the web, and browsing this site
_Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?_
Eye Strain
_Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?_
Minimized eye fatigue


----------



## k4m1k4z3

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*Usually around 14 - I get around 9 hours at work and then around 5 hours when I am home.*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Besides work, I probably spend half my time gaming, and the rest of the time on OCN.*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*I have a lot of eye fatigue, resulting with blurred vision and headaches.*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Reduced fatigue is the biggest thing for me. The other things would be so much better for me if my eyes are not so tired from looking at a screen all day.*

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*Eh?* - oh, I'm not Canadian


----------



## MarvinDessica

1. Around 16-18 hours.

2. Working from home, Gaming, Social Media

3. Headaches/Blurred Vision

4. Minimized Eye Fatigue, Sharpened Detail and Increased Contrast


----------



## Kainn

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
10 give or take a few
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
gaming unless im in class
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
no
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
improved focus
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
n/a


----------



## sn0w

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*10-12 Hours per day*

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*8-10 hours per day coding | 1-2 gaming/social media/school work*

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Yes, all of the above but I do wear contacts as well*

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Minimized eye fatigue is number 1 | Reduced glare and focus right behind that*

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*N/A*

Cheers!


----------



## feteru

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 8-10 hours a day 6-7 days a week.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Writing, web browsing, some social media, and gaming.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Sometimes eye strain, often headaches.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Sharpened detail and minimized eye fatigue (hopefully no headaches)

US citizen.


----------



## Awaz

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
10-12 Hours per day

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
8-10 hours per day software development| 1-2 gaming/social media/school work

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Mostly Eye strain/fatigue

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue is number 1 | Reduced glare and focus right behind that

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
N/A. But I would use order of operation to get 330.5


----------



## ydna666

1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*About 8 hours.*

2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Gaming, social media*

3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Yes, eye fatigue and headaches*

4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Minimized eye fatigue*


----------



## FREELINE57

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

12-14hrs a day

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Logistics and some transcoding.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Eye strain, fatigue, headaches.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Minimized eye fatigue and improved detail.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 10 hours.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
School work, Web Browsing, Reading, Gaming, Videos.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Headaches, Eye Strain.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized Eye Fatigue

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
249.75


----------



## Bradey

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
9-14

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and Programming.*

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Eye strain/fatigue, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## happynutz420

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

4-8hrs

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Gaming,Research for homework, browsing, and youtube.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

I do get Eye strain/fatigue, and headaches, glare can be a problem too.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Reduced glare, minimized eye fatigue, reduced glare, sharpened detail


----------



## B-rock

1. _How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?_ Since I work on a computer all day for my job I'd say about 12 hours per day, I know it sounds terrible








2. _Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?_ General use, when I'm at home mostly movies and some games. At work it's mostly MS Office and internet.
3. _Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?_ Mostly eye strain/fatigue
4. _Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?_ Mostly the detail and minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## lspaddle

Let me in this.

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Really depends, but mostly 10 hours per day. I start at around 8 (which is way too early for my eyes) till 10:30 at night









Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
School work (every day...







), browsing, gaming (only game on weekends)

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
At the end of every long day, my eyes are TIRED. Oh my god, its not even funny. My eyes can not stay open at 10:30. I have to find my bed with my eyes closed cause I cant open them.









Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Eye fatigue is just a HUGE problem for me. I feel like my eyes are literary dead at the end of every day. Getting these glasses would change MY LIFE. Minimized eye fatigue would help me out a ton, and that is the main reason I would want to buy a pair of these glasses.

Really hope I win this.


----------



## polm

1. Around 5 hours on week days and much more on weekends.
2. Gaming, OCN, Youtube
3. Mostly dry eyes/irritation and eye fatigue which is why I'm interested by the product.
4. Moslty minimized eye fatigue but I'm interested in all of them








5. 330.5

Thanks for the contest! GL everyone!


----------



## Phaelynar

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
-My job requires me to be in front of a computer for most of the work day, so on average I would say at least 8 to 10 hours.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
-At home it's gaming only. At work it's mostly office and the internet for email purposes.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
-Not really. I guess I've just grown accustomed to staring blankly at a screen.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
-The improved focus, sharpened detail, and increased contrast.


----------



## benpack101

1. I spend at least 6 hours on a computer each day (often times more on the weekends)









2. I spend a good deal of time doing school work, but I also spend a lot of time keeping up to date on the latest technology news and happenings.

3. On occasion I may suffer from eye fatigue or have problems with the lighting (really bad glare)

4. The minimization of eye fatigue is the most attractive aspect of GUNNAR eyewear.

5. USA! USA! USA!


----------



## steadly2004

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

I spend 2-4 hours per day on the computer. This includes work and home use.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

I spend most of my time charting at work (I'm a nurse). Second I game and browse the internet equally at home.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision,
Problems with screen/overhead glare?

I have all of the symptoms, Although I had dry eyes before my lasik surgery. I use eye drops and have to turn down ambient light due to discomfort from the periphery.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Reduced eye fatigue.

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

Not canadian.


----------



## iJustin

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?* I spend anywhere from 6-10 hours on my computer a day.
*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?* Social media including forums and things, and gaming.
*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?* I definitely get eye strain and irritation, and sometimes head aches.
*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?* Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## Indilinx

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
2-5 hours

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
social media, gaming, music/video, news
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
sometimes dry eye, headaches occasionally but i doubt its computer related, i might've already had a headache before using the computer

3. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimized eye fatigue is most attractive feature, but focus and sharpened detail are also very good effects to have

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

the answer can be 330.5 or 249.75 depending on order of operation


----------



## NitroNarcosis

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 10. At least 8 for work every weekday.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
8 Hours at work, on weekends about 12-16 hours gaming.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
My eyes suffer from fatigue.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?


At least 11 hours or more.



Quote:


> Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?


Gaming online with friends, playing on console and other stuff.



Quote:


> Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?


Nope never had any issues



Quote:


> Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?


Pretty much everything.



Quote:


> Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?


 

330.5


----------



## triarii3

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
10 Hours

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Social Media

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye Strain/fatigue

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimized eye fatigue

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
not Canadian...but seriously WHAT?!


----------



## Boi 1da

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*About 7 hours*

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Gaming, research, and reading
*
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Eye strain and fatigue*

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Improved focus and minimized eye fatigue.*

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?







USA


----------



## robertoburri

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
I personally spend about 30+ hours on a PC a week

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Lately browsing the web but I mostly game

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Yes, I do. Actually it is happening to me now lol.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Really I want to stop the eye strain.


----------



## ?Dirty?

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*About 12hours.*

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Gaming and some web browsing and movies/ tv shows .*

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*After a couple of hours I can get a headache from games.*

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Eye fatigue and headaches .*


----------



## 66racer

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 5-6hrs

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Gaming and web

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? dry eyes blurred vision

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? minimized fatigue

5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? not in canada

THanks!!!


----------



## hfcobra

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
Probably between 6-8 hours during the week. Not at all over the weekends usually.
*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
In order from most to least time would be homework, personal research (computers, new games, reviews about thing I am thinking about buying etc.), gaming, and I spend about 10 minutes everyday on Facebook to check and see what my friends are up to.
*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
I get dry and very irritated eyes by the end of the day from my contacts. Since my eyes are dry my contacts do not sit correctly all the time so sometimes my vision gets a little blurry until I rub my eyes a little.
*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Minimized eye fatigue. I really don't care about the others much at all. Comfort is key when gaming or doing homework and I don't see any glare or that would be on the list as well.
*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
330.5 but I am not canadian.

Following PEMDAS you would get this answer. Multiplying and dividing are supposed to be done at the same time in the order that they appear in the problem. Just because M comes before D does not mean that you multiply before you divide. Technically if you have a more complicated problem (variables) then you would usually multiply first since multiplication can be done in any order and still give the same answer. Division does not so you must be sure that you leave it where it starts when using variables. Since there are no variables in this problem you just do them as if they both were done in order. Think of it like PE(MD)(AS) instead of PEMDAS.

So it goes from 323+10/4*3 to

323+2.5*3

323+7.5

*330.5*


----------



## EfemaN

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*12-14 Hours*

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Lately, it's mostly general use + school, with some light gaming. During breaks (a.k.a. this coming week) ALL GAMING.*

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Yes to all of the above, actually. My eyes are the one problem part of my health.*

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Minimized Eye Fatigue. I'm fairly happy with what I see, it's just the after-effects that kill.*


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

16 hours

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Social Media and Business

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

I get red eyes, sore eyes

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

min. eye fatigue

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

USA


----------



## Awful

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
At least 10 hours. Normally about 12-14

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Gaming mostly, some forums and general browsing

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
All of the above. I wear a really strong contact in my right eye because I have lazy eye (not the roaming random direction kind) I have trouble with my eyes constantly.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Again, all of the above. I have massive eye fatigue, and trouble focusing. Not only would I really really like to see the effects of wearing them. I think they just look cool. CoI.Catz wears and praises them on his stream often, and ever since I heard about them I've wanted a pair.


----------



## Llamaswithkatan

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*15 hours*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Gaming, creating music, drawing( SAI, Adobe Illustrator*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Eye strain constantly, many many headaches, and lost of glare*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Minimized eye fatigue and improved focus*


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 
> How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
> Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
> Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
> Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
> Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?


1) About 8-10 hours per day
2) At home, gaming or browsing the internet. At school, word processing, and some programming.
3) Mostly eye fatigue, especially when I'm tired.
4) Minimize eye fatigue.
5) USA Resident


----------



## Doober

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*5-8*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Gaming, Media, Internet*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*No not usually, but I tend to leave a light on in room to alleviate this*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Sharpened Detail, Contrast, and Focus*

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*Whats Canadia?*

-Doober


----------



## Allen86

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

8 Hours +

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

Gaming, Reading News Articles, Browsing Forums, Watching Films

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

I get blurred vision rather frequently and headaches occasionally.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

Improved focus, minimized eye fatique...Sharpened detail and increased contrast is just bonus









*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
US Resident!


----------



## Reqkz

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
5-16

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Social media, gaming. making/editing videos

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I experience eye strain/fatigue, headaches (rarely), and blurred vision (rarely).

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
249.75. Yeah I'm Canadian







. (Not using PEMDAS or anything like that.)


----------



## ndtoan

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 15 hours.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Web browsing.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain, dry eyes

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## M1ah

1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
4-5 hrs

2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, Information Gathreing

3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Dry eyes, eye strain

4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue


----------



## txtrkandy

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 6-8 Hours when I am home

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
15% School work, 60% web browsing, 25% gaming

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain, and fatigue, and glare

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue for sure!


----------



## BountyHead

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
5-7

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and School work

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I get eye fatigue, dryness I use eye drops with a fair amount of frequency

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized Eye fatigue.


----------



## TyraeL75

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 5+

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Games Social Media

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Eye strain/fatigue

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? minimized eye fatigue


----------



## Nebacanezer

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

Roughly 5-8 hours a day between work and home

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Gaming would be the most time spent on a computer followed by some Photoshop work, followed by Facebook/E-Mail/OCN forums

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Glare yes, some light dry eyes and a headache if I don't take a break after about an hour.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Improved focus, sharpened detail, and increased contrast.


----------



## sn0man

6-8
Work, reading, entertainment
Very occasional headache
Improved focus


----------



## ntherblast

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
6-8hrs a day

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Gaming mostly then social media

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
I get dry eyes and headaches over long periods of time

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Minimized eye fatigue it top priority for em

*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
249.75
Ah these math questions again. Not sure if I got it right but nextime could you put brackets?Thanks!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

*1-How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
8 - 12 HRS

*2-Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Space Planning, AutoCad.

*3-Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Yes, all of them.

*4-Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Sharpened detail and minimized eye fatigue

*5-Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
330.5 (BEDMAS) or 249.75 without


----------



## rsfkevski

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 6-8 hrs

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Gaming, Social Media, Work

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Overhead Glare, Eye Strain/Fatigue, Headaches

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? All of the mentioned

I will also point out that when I worked for a private Optometry practice, I had the priviledge of testing a pair of Gunnar eyeglasses and I must say that I was seriously impressed. If it would have been up to me, we would have carried their line of eyewear, but unfortunately, I didn't have the final decision.


----------



## darth509

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
I spend, on average, about 10 hours a day on the computer.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Mostly gaming, or just surfing the web.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye fatigue and headaches.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## xPwn

1. I use the computer for *about 6-8 Hours per day*

2. Mainly I do *school work*, along with *extreme gaming sessions on the weekends*









3. When I use the PC for extended periods, I tend to suffer with *headaches*

4. My main three recognized benefits of GUNNAR eye-wear would be: *increased sharpness, increased focus, and reduced eye fatigue*


----------



## k98lemur

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
12

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Excel spreadsheets = 8hrs
Internet = 1hr
Gaming = 3hrs

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Mostly eye fatigue, sometimes blurry vision / difficulty focusing

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Everything

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
I'm from the US.


----------



## laitoukid

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *~7 hours*
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *Mainly gaming, with a bit of school work*

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *Blurred eyes after a bit of time.*

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *Sharpened detail and increased contrast.*


----------



## oasis789

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Good question. Maybe 8

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
1. Surfing 2. Social media 3. Gaming

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
YES. Eye strain/fatigue.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue. Reduce the strain, keep me sane!

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
Not Canadian


----------



## BIGJOEJGDE

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 0 (I use my PS3 usually 6 hours)

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Gaming.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Yes (Dry eyes/irritation)

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail,minimized eye fatigue,or increased contrast? Sharpened detail.


----------



## Tman5293

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
At least 10 hours a day if not more.

*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Gaming, programming, general software, video and audio editing, and web browsing

*3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Not usually. I'm used to staring at screens for a long period of time. I get the occasional headache (maybe once or twice a week).

*4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Improved focus and sharpened detail.

*5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
The answer is 249.75. I'm not Canadian though. Why do Canadians always have to answer these silly math questions?


----------



## noak

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*
8-12 hours

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*
Internet Advertising, Gaming, graphic design, web surfing, skype chatting, demographic research

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*
Eye fatigue and dry eyes. Occasional head aches, but unsure if from the monitor.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*
Improved focus, less eye fatigue, and sharpened detail.

*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*

NA


----------



## Hot Wirez

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
6

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Social media, Web browsing, gaming

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain, head aches

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimized eye fatigue


----------



## Jaromir

1.) i spent around 10-12hours every day behind the computer
2.) mostly programming & gaming
3.) i experience eye strain/fatigue, blurred vision and headaches
4.) id say minimized eye fatigue & sharpened detail
5.) Im not a canadian


----------



## Penryn

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

At work and at home probably a combined 10-14 hours a day.

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Gaming when at home and work stuff at work.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

All of the above but I fight through it!

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

I have to go with reduced eye fatigue on this one followed closely by improved focus.

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

Not Canadian (or Canadienne) so does not apply.


----------



## Varjo

1) Well, I'm a computer science major... so quite a lot. I would say 8 hours on average.

2) Programming, forums, and online video, and gaming, in that order.

3) Eye strain and fatigue are frequent, as is blurred vision, I also occasionally get headaches.

4) The minimized eye fatigue and improved focus.


----------



## graniteslinger

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
6 hours
2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming
3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Headaches
4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Sharpened detail


----------



## ferlingtech

1. 8-12 hours
2. Work related, gaming, video/photo editing
3. Absolutely! my head hurts all the time.
4. increased contrast (but all those things are a bonus!)


----------



## reflex99

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

-8-10 hours

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

-Social Media, Forums, videos, work

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

-I wear contact lenses and have an extremely high prescription (+10 in one eye, +11 in the other), so my eyes dry out fast, get fatigued fast, they also cause annoying glare in the dark, so I need to turn on ambient lights to use the computer at night.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

-looking like a boss, reduced fatigue, reducing glare

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

-not Canadian


----------



## chroniX

1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 10 hours.

2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Internet Browsing (OCN), Gaming, Social Media

3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Yes, eye fatigue and headaches

4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Improved Focus


----------



## snoogins

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? ~10
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Social Media, Gaming, POS systems
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? After a long day I find the need to squint. This turns into a headache. A few days without using a computer and I am fine.
4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? Minimized eye fatigue, and improved focus.


----------



## Winrahr

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

8-10 hours

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Social Media, Work, Gaming

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Eye Fatigue

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Minimized Eye Fatigue

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

249.75


----------



## lilraver018

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
-around 8-12 hours
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, surfing web, movies, netflix
3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Some eye strain after a long day and sometimes headaches after long gaming sessions
4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimize eye fatigue


----------



## rahulsuraj

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
-12-14hrs.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
-Gaming, web surfing and Social Media .

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
- Eye Fatigue , Blurred vision n Headaches

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
-Minimized eye fatigue n Improved focus .


----------



## Mako3

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
1-6 hours between gaming, video editing, and college courses.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and Programming are about equal

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Headaches and Fatigue are the two big ones

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
ALL of the above, but mainly minimized eye fatigue, improved focus, and sharpened detail


----------



## et3rn47

1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
More than 12 because full-time student (online) and in registration process of getting hired at Dell Inc.

2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, social media

3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Minimal occasional blurred vision, occasional headaches.

4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Improved focus


----------



## iandroo888

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
5-12

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Social media, lightroom, chatting, games

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
eye strain, headaches

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue

*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*

not canadian HEHE


----------



## Ceadderman

1) Roughly 16 hours or more depending on sleep deprivation.

2)Social Media, Gaming, Researching.

3) *Eye strain/fatigue*, *Dry eyes/irritation*, *Blurred vision*, *Problems with screen glare*

4) "reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, *minimized eye fatigue*, or increased contrast" ... All of the above, bolded especially so.

5) I'm not Canadian but...


Spoiler: Is this right? Its been awhile since Ive taken Algebra...



(323 + 10) / (4x3) = 27.75



~Ceadder


----------



## PCSarge

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
14 to 16 hours a day, every day of the week.

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
programming most of the day during the week, gaming on the weekends.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
i do get alot of eye strain and overhead glare, my eyes do get blurry every week around thursday or so.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
reduced glare, improved focus and minimized eye fatigue

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
the answer is 249.75


----------



## $ilent

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 8 hours

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? I spend most of it on OCN, some gaming, and some on internet browsing.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Eye strain/fatigue and Dry eyes/irritation for the most part.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? Defiantly sharpened detail and minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## jop14

1-How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
6-12hours
2-Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming
3-Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation
4-Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue
5-Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
330.5


----------



## HexATL

Quote:


> 5-Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
> 330.5


----------



## xstarscream

HAHA all the math answers.. jesus


----------



## d4rk465

1. 12-14hrs
2. Programming, schoolwork and gaming.
3. I get migraines every once and a while and my contacts dry my eyes out when I stare at the screen to long.
4. Sharpened detail and minimized eye fatigue with my contacts in.


----------



## Apridding

1) 6 - 12 Hours a Day.
2) Gaming and Programming.
3) Headaches and Eye Strain/Fatigue at around 6 or more hours of using a Computer.
4) Improved Focus.


----------



## derickwm

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
I'd say around 10 hours.

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Planning, spreadsheets, PDFs, things like that.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Headaches and dry eyes.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
improved focus

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
Silly Canadians


----------



## Farhan94

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8 hours

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Intense Gaming

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye Strain, Headaches and blurred vision are the 3 main symptoms

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
All the benefits seem to be highly attractive


----------



## tehsaboteur

[1.] How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8-12 hours a day.

[2] Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Working as as system admin for USAF, gaming on my free time.

[3] Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I get eye strain and headaches quite alot.

[4] Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Im really interested in improved focus and sharpened detail with the bonus reduced eye fatigue.


----------



## Blindsay

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *About 12hrs*
2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *Remote troubleshooting at work and gaming/social media at home*
3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *Def. Headaches lol but also eye strain/fatigue*
4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *Minimizing eye fatigue, which in turn would reduce my headaches*


----------



## Big Shabazz

1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
_8 hours at work. 6-8 hours at home._

2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
_Searching for upgrades during military working hours (and sometimes work) and gaming at home._

3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
_My eyes get really dry and itchy at the end of the day._

4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
_Probably the detail and contrast. Can never make games look too good.







_


----------



## SharkBAIT

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
I spend at least a minimum of 4 hours a day on the computer between gaming and graphic work

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming mostly

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
As long as i wear my Gunners it makes it a lot better the only thing i still sometimes get is dry eyes but its not so bad

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eye wear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
I got it to reduce eye fatigue sometimes it gets to the point where i feel cross eyed when Em trying to finish work and game in between


----------



## StormX2

Q 1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

*A:* 8 hour at Work + 4-5 Hours at Home Gaming!

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

*A:* Gaming and Working, work is IT Sales/Customer Service related

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

*A:* Eye Strain, Headaches, and Blurred Vision if looking at Bright screen

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Sharp Detail, Minimize eye fatigue = and Cool looking

5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
Im not Canadian, but I dont understand, are Canadians less likely to win due to poor Math skills?


----------



## Canis-X

Hey thanks for the opportunity Gunnar!

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*Roughly 11 hours I would say between work and play.*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*At work I am all over the place VPN, SQL, config files, spread sheets, proprietary applications, at home I am either watching movies or gaming.*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Blurred vision and dry eyes I would say is my primary complaints towards the end of the day, but there have been times where glare gets on my nerves.*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*TBH, I am interested in all of the above mentioned benefits. I just want to see if they really do what you guys claim that they can do for us and if they work, I will let others know about it!







*

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*From the US.*


----------



## jiYub

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

9 - 13 hours

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Server Administration and gaming at home

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Dry eyes

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Sharpened Detail

5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

N/A


----------



## Deeeebs

*1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

8-16 hours per day

*2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

Tech Support , Development/Testing, websurfing, gaming

*3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

The usual eye strain with some irritation and blurryness after prolonged monitor or TV usage.

*4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

I am more for being more comfortable when infromt of the computer so I would have to go with minimized eye fatigue and improved focus.

*5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*

Ehhhh I am not canadian...


----------



## Tech-Boy

1. 12-16hrs
2. reading, programming and gaming
3. i do get headaches and dry eyes and blurry vision
4. sharpened detail and minimized eye fatigue


----------



## jemping

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*8-12 hours*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Gaming, school work, and web browsing*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Dry eyes and sometimes blurred vision after prolonged usage.*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Minimized eye fatigue*


----------



## longroadtrip

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *12-16 hours*
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *Coding, gaming*
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *Yes, Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, glare issues*
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *minimized eye fatigue*


----------



## IamtheGTIguy

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *10-18 hours per day, 5-6 days per week*

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *I am a corporate lawyer, so I use the computer mostly for document drafting and review, but also social media and gaming (on the weekends, mostly).*

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *I get headaches and blurred vision frequently.*

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *improved focus*

5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

*I am a U.S. Resident. But the proper answer to 323 + 10 / 4 * 3 is 330.5 using the proper order of operations. I think the answer that you are looking for is 249.75, though.*


----------



## Cavus

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*Between gaming and work, up to 6 hours at home, even more (14+) if I am in the office. If I have school too even more. iPad in class, go to work, stare at a computer for a few hours, go home, stare at the computer some more doing homework/games.*
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*In my free time, social media and gaming (WoW, Eve Online, BF3, Burnout Paradise and that's just I've been playing in the last week). A majority of the other time I spend working staring at excel spreadsheets for hours on end (being the intern FTL)*
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Due to the amount of time I spend staring at the screen whether I am enjoying it or not I often get blurred vision and strain on my eyes, sometimes after particularly long gaming sessions headaches and the screen wobbling.*
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*The minimization of eye strain is definitely a huge plus for me. Since by choice I spend a large amount of time in front of a screen, anything that minimizes the strain on my eyes letting them stay healthy enough to still fulfil my dream to be a fighter pilot.*
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*Not Canadian but it's 249.75*


----------



## RAFFY

1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*About 10 hours.*

2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Gaming, social media, homework*

3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*No*

4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue
*Sharpened detail*


----------



## WolverineM

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*10-12 at work and 3-5 at home*
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*60%work 40%gaming/surfin*
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Eye strain and glare*
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*reduced glare and minimized eye fatigue*


----------



## Laten

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
7-12 (quite shocked after only just realising







- Although some of this is at work so)
*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Gaming, Browsing, Videos/Streams
*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Dry eyes (sometimes)
Screen glare (when on laptop usually)
*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Increased Contrast


----------



## frmchs311

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
About 8-10

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Gaming, School work (ISS and Networking major)

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
I get eye strain, dry eyes, and blurred vision. Also i seem to need glasses now and i feel its safe to assume its from being in front of a monitor way too much.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
The improved focus, sharpened detail, and minimized fatigue sound excellent, not to mention the glasses look awesome haha.

*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
I am American so i refuse to do math!


----------



## Redwoodz

1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8-12 hours

2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Research,Programming,Social media and Games

3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eyestrain/Headaches,blurred vision,glare

4)Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimize eye strain,Sharpened Detail, Increased Contrast


----------



## Shurr

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 5-6 usually
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? gaming social media, school
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? not really
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? prolly eye fatigue
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?


----------



## Dominik

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

Around 5-6 Hours a day

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

News Articles, Gaming, Social Media

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Dry Eyes/Irritation, Eye Strain

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Minimized Eye fatigue, Sharpened Detail

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

330.5 using order of operations, 249.75 as is


----------



## The Game

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 8-12 hours.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming,work, web browsing.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
eye strain and headaches.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue.

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
249.75


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
> Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
> Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
> Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
> Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?



Probably 6-8 hours daily
Gaming, this site, work related (text, websites, google)
Not unless I'm tired. When I am tired, I sometimes get headaches and blurred vision (eyes lose focus if I relax them)
minimized eye fatigue. Glare is not an issue, focus and detail are things I think I already have. I don't want increased contrast
I live in the US!


----------



## Defiler

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*10+*
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Server and Application support for a Cellular company.*
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Strain/fatigue, slightly blurred vision when reading text. I almost have to read cross-eyed. Hard to explain but that's how it seems. Headaches at times but usually due to a combination of prolonged computer use and lack of sleep.*
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Minimized eye fatigue*
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*N/A*


----------



## restless10e

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
- 6 - 8 hours at work (and roughly my hour at lunch on my tablet)
- 4 - 6 hours at home for gaming/browing

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
- At work I am in IT so I remote onto computers, respond to email, and write the occasional scripts here and there.
- At home it is almost entirely for gaming [SWTOR, DotA 2, HON, etc] while watching streams or browsing the web.

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
- Definitely experience eye strain/fatigue, dry eyes, and not as much but some blurred vision after being on the computer practically the whole day. So much so that I purchased the "GUNNAR Computer Eyewear - Pipeline Onyx Frame" from Amazon on January 19th 2012 just because it was getting much worse and I needed something to remedy this.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
- The absolute benefit for me is the minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## sh1nd0kun

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
including school and leisure, 6-8 hours

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
web surfing and watching movies

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I get massive migraines and headaches if I play anything first-person

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimized eye fatigue


----------



## NoDoubtFilms

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
~8 hours

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, programming, little bit of social networking

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Mostly dry eyes and watery eyes.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

Not Canadian


----------



## NoDoubtFilms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoubtFilms*
> 
> How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
> ~8 hours
> Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
> Gaming, programming, little bit of social networking
> Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
> Mostly dry eyes and watery eyes.
> Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
> The minimized eye fatigue
> 
> Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
> Not Canadian


Sorry, missed a question


----------



## Licht

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

Roughly all of them. But for an exact number... 13.

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

It's a pretty equal distribution but if I had to pick one I'd say working.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Eye strain is a constant problem.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## JimMcM

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*16*
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Programming*
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Dry eyes, blurred vision, eye strain*
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*minimized eye fatigue, sharpened detail, improved focus*
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*USA resident*


----------



## importflip

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
4-8

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Browsing and Gaming

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye Fatigue, Blurred Vision

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized Eye Fatigue


----------



## Analog

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
About 4 on a school day, atleast double that on the weekends.
*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Mostly gaming. Other activities are movies, brownsing, etc
*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
I have experienced all of them at one time or another. I'd say Eye strain/fatigue and headaches are the ones I experience most.
*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Minimized eye fatigue.
*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
I'm not canadian but 249.75 or 330,5 depending on how you want it to be solved.


----------



## DiNet

1. 8-14 Hours every day
2. Work, media and gaming.
3, Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation and Blurred vision
4. Minimized eye fatigue


----------



## Kevlo

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
>5 Hours
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and School-work
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye Strain, Dry Eyes
4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Increased contrast and reduced glare, minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## d6bmg

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
at least hours at max 14 hours.
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
programming, gaming.
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain/fatigue.
4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimized eye fatigue
5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
N/A.


----------



## phailsauce

1) My schedule varies greatly, so ~8-12hrs/day weekdays, ~6-16hrs/day, on the weekends, all told.

2) Gaming, Netflix, social media, browsing..pr0n >.>

3) Yes. Screen & overhead glare, eye fatigue & headaches.

4) All of the above..the potential fatigue/headache mitigation is attractive enough on it's own..factor in improved clarity? YES.

..not Canadian. Also: my maths are broken.


----------



## rasa123

1. Anywhere from 2-8 hours, depending on what's going on that day.
2. Media, work, light gaming
3. eye strain/fatigue, headaches, dry eyes/irritation
4. minimized eye fatigue, reduced glare


----------



## DUpgrade

*1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
12-16

*2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Programming, web browsing and Gaming

*3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Headaches and sometimes eye strain (much improved with LED screens though)

*4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Minimize eye fatigue


----------



## X-Country Dude96

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
Roughly 4-5 hours on weekdays. 5-7 on weekends.

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?]*
Schoolwork, Social Media, listening to music.

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Eye strain/fatigue and dry eyes/irritation.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, improved focus.


----------



## andre02

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
3-7 hours

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Browsing

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye fatigue, Blured vision

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimized eye fatigue

5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?


----------



## silvrr

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *10-12*
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *Work, forums, movies/videos*
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *strain/fatigue*
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *minimized eye fatigue*


----------



## foxrena

I am in! BTW I had a pair of gunnar glasses two years ago. But I returned them because of distortion problem. I do look forward to their improved products.

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*6 - 10 hours*

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Surfing, movie and music, gaming. My daily work also involves a lot of programming and simulation.
*
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*All the above!!*

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Reduced glare, Minimized eye fatigue.
*
5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*Not canadian.*


----------



## Alex132

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
Anywhere from 6-12 Hours

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Gaming, media creation and work.

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Sometimes headaches.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Improved focus.


----------



## IrishCarBomb

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

*14-16 Hours.*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

*System Tweaking, Gaming.*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

*Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches.*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

*Minimized eye fatigue, that and looking stylish obviously.







*


----------



## HaVoK C89

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
6-10 hrs per day.

*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Gaming, followed by general web surfing or work/school related materials.

*3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Yes: Eye fatigue, blurred vision, and dry eyes

*4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Sharpened detail

*5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
N/A - USA resident


----------



## Blindrage606

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*
2-5hrs

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*
Online collegiate work, gaming

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*

Headache, contrast issues

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*

Sharpened detail, contrast

*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*
Not canadian.


----------



## Wheezo

_*1.* How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?_

Weekdays: 6 - 8 hours | Weekends: 8 - 10 hours

_
*2.* Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?_

Browsing while folding, Movie/TV show watching and a bit of gaming

_
*3.* Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?_

Sometimes dry eyes and irritation.

_*4.* Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?_

To pick three: 1) Sharpened detail, 2) Improved focus and 3) Increased contrast.

_
*5.* Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3_

330.5


----------



## MGX1016

Another fantastic contest, thank you OCN + GUNNAR

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Browsing, downloading/uploading work files, research
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye Strain after a while, but no other significant problems. If I am in front of a CRT I get headache and blurred vision
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue


----------



## axellerate

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*

4-7 hours

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*

Programming/Gaming

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*

Story of my life.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*

Minimized eye fatigue a million times over.

*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*

249.75


----------



## Dude5082

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? About 4 to 8 hours per day.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? I spend my time Gaming and using Social Media.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Eye fatigue and headaches at times.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? The features that interest me the most are improved focus, sharpened detail and minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## gre0481

1. 17+ (I work on a PC during a 12-18 hourworkday, Game when I get home)
2. Gaming and Work (excel email/web)
3. Yes to all the above, Have adapted breaks at work to help resolve. Gaming is more taxing
4. Decreased eye fatigue
5. Not Candian


----------



## redmustang

1. 6-8
2. gaming and file management
3. yes. Glare, headaches, strain
4. minimized eye fatigue


----------



## Rogue1266

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*On & off all day, most of the night. 7 day's a week. 10-12 hour's in front of a monitor!!!*

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Programming for work. Testing & Spec'ing, After work's work. Along with gaming....







*

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Most occurring is Eye strain/fatigue, Blurred vision, Dry eyes/irritation. Headaches with long period's of time, all at once!!!!*

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*All of the above! Most attractive is minimized eye fatigue.....







*

5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*'Not a Canadian Resident'!*


----------



## xFALL3Nx

1.) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 5-14

2.) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Gaming, music making, programming, modding, illustration

3.) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Yes, all.

4.) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? Increased contrast minimized eye fatigue. You only get one set of eyes!

5.) USA


----------



## Blizzie

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

12-16 hours

*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

Programming, engineering design

*3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

Dry eyes / fatique
*
4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

Minimized eye fatigue
*
5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*
USA


----------



## eagle3566

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
8-10 Hours

*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Work, General web browsing, gaming

*3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
I definitely experience eye strain, dry eyes, a little blurred vision, and the occasional headache while using the computer

*4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Minimized eye fatigue

*5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
USA


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*about 6-8*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Web browsing, email, document creation and gaming when I can.*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Eye strain, headaches if I am on my PC for a long time*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*minimized eye fatigue*

USA


----------



## wedge

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*Counting both work and play, at least 10 hours per day*
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Development, business communication, gaming, personal*
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Things do get a little blurry sometimes*
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Definately glare reduction and focus*
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*330.5*


----------



## PyreSpirit

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*
5 to 7

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

Gaming and Social Media (if overclock.net counts as social media)

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*
Yes. I get eye strain, fatigue, dry eyes, irritation, and cloudy eyes.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*
Minimize eye strain and make the colours warmer


----------



## cook

I sport the Gunnar Rayne Oyster style glasses all day long. I wish I would have gotten a darker frame, but these are cool. I always forget to take them off when I have to step into a conference or meeting, at the end of the day, everything is so blue.

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*8-12 Hours*

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
In Order from greatest to least:
*Cad, Accounting, Gaming, Social Media*

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*No, and I don't want to, hence why I bought the glasses in the first place. I have been wearing computer lenses from several different companies for 6 years. My old boss liked to work in a low-no light environment, and in that situation I get eyestrain.*

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Of the listed items all of them --- Of the unlisted items, I like the coolness factor. I have no other reason to wear glasses.*

5. 249.75


----------



## darkfire32

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
5 to 12 hours
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Social Media, Gaming, Study, School Work
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain, blurred Vision, irritated eyes, and headaches after 6 hours
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimize eye fatigue


----------



## jt520814

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
2-3 on weekdays, 3-4 on weekends.

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, Social Media and Work (i.e. word processing).

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I often experience eye strain and dry eyes more than the other symptoms, but during extended periods of time in front of a screen I do get blurred vision sometimes.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue.

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
BEDMAS: 330.5
Without BEDMAS: 249.5


----------



## xSociety

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*4-8*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Gaming/YouTube/Web browsing.*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Dry eyes, Eye strain, and blurred vision*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Minimized eye fatigue and reduce glare.*


----------



## Jimcy

1: How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
12 to 16

2: Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and Social Media (forum browsing, youtube, facebook, etc)

3: Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Yes. strain / fatigue, headaches, glare

4 :Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
reduced glare, better focus, less eye strain and the sharper graphics


----------



## crispinos

1. 12-15 hours a day
2. programming, gaming, and music development
3 Eye strain, headaches, and dry eyes
4. improved focus, and minimized eye fatigue


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

*10-12*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

*Programming, FPS Gaming, Surfing, Streaming*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

*No*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

*None...these glasses seem ridiculous...and pretty much of a scam actually..especially at the MSRP. Just turn on a light and/or turn down the brightness. I actually use tinted, polarized lenses for shooting sports...in different shades, including those that make clay targets glow, but adding a tint to a high quality monitor? Please.*


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
> Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
> Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
> Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
> Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?


1. More like 16 hours a day with work and home.
2. Social media, movies, music, gaming
3. Eyestrain, headaches (mild), blurred vision
4. Improved focus
5. not Canadian!


----------



## Slaughter

1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *16-18*
2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *Data Entry & Gaming*
3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *Headaches, Dry Eyes, Eye Strain/Fatigue*
4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *Sharpened Detail & Minimized Eye Fatigue*
5) Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? *330.5*


----------



## MIGhunter

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? Too many lol. If I'm working nights, 8-12 hours.
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Gaming about 80% and Programming CFML the other 20%
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?Dry Eyes
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?Sharpened detail


----------



## lin2dev

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 6-16
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Programming and Gaming
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Eye strain, headaches, dry eyes, blurred vision
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? all of them, less reduced glare

on a side-note: I'm not sure if I qualify for the drawing, I live in the US and am under 18. Can a parent or guardian claim the prize on my behalf? (the wording in the terms weren't very clear on whether it was Residents of Canada or just all entrants that had to be over 18)


----------



## Yahar

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
6-12 hours

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, web browsing

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Yes, I experience Eye Fatigue, Dry eyes/irritation, blurred vision .

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue


----------



## tjangel07

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
5-6

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and Web Browsing

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain and Glare

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Reduced Glare and Minimized Eye Fatigue


----------



## hereonyourown

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
20

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Programming. Social networking/advertising, video editing

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain/fatigue, headache, dry eye, blurred vision, monitor on min brightness setting

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue


----------



## Slahtr

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
10-14

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
the bulk of it is at work and then a few hours of gaming when I get home

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
headaches and blurred vision caused by eye fatigue

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
sharpened detail and minimized eye fatigue


----------



## ColdRush

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
8-12 Hours

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Gaming, programming.

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Dry eyes and irritation, but that's about it.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
I'm more interested to see if they even work. I'd be impressed if any of the benefits are true









*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
Not Canadian


----------



## Magus2727

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 14+ hours.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Work, Gaming, Internet.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye Strain (eye twitching) and screen glare.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Reduced glare & sharpened detail.


----------



## Odyn

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
13+

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Mostly at work, but I just ordered a korean Achieva Q270-lite and plan on being in front of it a lot more!

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye fatigue (with new monitor on the way I hear its about to get a LOT worse lol), blurred vision, glare.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
All of the above. Quick question though.... since I already wear glasses -- can you do custom pair?


----------



## munaim1

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

From anywhere between 8-10hours

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

Social media (on OCN), light gaming, studying (essay's, reports, etc)

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

I do occasionally get headaches if I don't take a break, I suffer very minimal eye strain after prolonged periods of time, more than 4/5 hours.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

Hopeful of minimizing eye fatigue and headaches.


----------



## Contagion

1. 6-8 hours
2. Gaming, Music, School Work
3. Headaches (for sure), eye strain/dry eyes (espeically with contacts)
4. Minimized eye fatigue
5. I'm not Canadian


----------



## IcedEarth

1. 11 Hours
2. Work, Gaming, Internet Browsing, Social Media
3. Migraine
4. Sharpened Detail, Minimized Eye Fatigue


----------



## Hazzeedayz

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*8 hours at work and then usually the rest of the night at home. about 12+ hours a day*

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Work, School, Gaming, Benching, Overclocking, Forums (i manage a gaming community forum), some programming*

4. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*All but the glare....12+ hours staring a PC screen will do that to ya*

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*eye fatigue and headaches*

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*330.5 (lol im american though)*


----------



## enfuego126

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
14-16 (I work with computers







)

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Programming during the day/Gaming after work

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Eye strain/fatigue, Dry eyes/irritation and sometimes I get headaches

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
minimized eye fatigue, increased contrast


----------



## feltadox1337

(1)How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
12-14 Hours. More on weekends. Only time I'm not in front of a computer is when I'm at the gym. driving or sleeping.

(2)Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Programming & Gaming. I'm a Software and Web developer. And Gamer ever free time I get.

(3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye Fatigue, Headaches, Blurred Vision (early in the mornings xD) and glare.

(4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Reduced Glare and Minimized Eye Fatigue, the other's I can manage on my own.


----------



## scutzi128

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Probably around 5 hours a day.

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
No

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
I have none of these issues but I like free stuff.


----------



## decimator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 
> How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?


More than 12 hours a day. I have 2 screens at work that I stare at all day. The corporate world...







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 
> Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?


Work. I'm at a banking firm in their trade support group, so we use proprietary database systems to monitor trades and put up collateral.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 
> Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?


Eye strain for sure. I wear contacts, so dry eyes are also a problem at times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 
> Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?


Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## DaAzn

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
4 hours
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Nope
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
249.75
In Please


----------



## Xiphos

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
probably more than 6 hours day.

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
buying, selling on ebay, and general browsing.

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
yes.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
minimized eye fatigue


----------



## Lost Hawaiian

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
_Average around 10-12_

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
_90% at work; Spreadsheets, Powerpoint, troubleshooting, support and repair. 10% at home; Social sites and entertainment._

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
_I wear contacts, so dry eyes tend to be a problem accompanied by eye strain/fatigue and blurred vision._

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
_The sharpened detail and focus would help the my work the most, although it would be nice not to have to take my contacts out and rest my eyes when I get home from work._


----------



## Gizmo

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8-14
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Programming, office tasks, medical imaging
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
eye strain, blurred vision, glare. Migraines setting in on lateral side of occipitals
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Improved focus/contrast, but sharper detail and reduced eye fatigue would be outstanding.
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
I live in Wisconsin! Not quite Canada


----------



## Onions

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

8-10 for work, 6-12 for personal

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Programming is my job so i spend alot of time at work doing that, Gaming is the rest of my life i spend way to much time doing that lol

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

At work i tend to have to take breaks away from the screen because my eyes start to burn. gaming i experience little problems tho

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

improved focus as well as minimize eye fatigue

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

330.5 using order of operations, 249.75 as is


----------



## madqc

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

Around 10 hours a day.

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Gaming

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Yes, Eye strain/fatigue, Dry eyes/irritation.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

sharpened detail

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

249.75


----------



## Victor_Mizer

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8-15

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and random webpage/forum browsing.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Yes, dry eyes/irritation and sometimes eye fatigue after 10+ hours gaming.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue and sharpened detail.


----------



## fireman

1. About 3-10 depending on what is needed to be done, or if it's a rainy day. I've been sick for about a week so it's about 10 currently.

2. Browsing and gaming.

3. Fatigue and eye strain mainly.

4. All of them.

5. Border-lining Canada.


----------



## Nioxic

I dont believe those glasses work for me ;(

and why are they yellow?


----------



## gildadan

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
10-12 at work then anywhere from 1-10 at home.

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Work I use it for spreadsheets and word processing. At home it is mostly gaming.
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Yes to all of the above. Some days are worse than others.
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
That would be fantastic if they helped in any of the above areas. Having to look at a screen that many hours at works deters me from wanting to come game and relax.

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?'
I am American so I can skip this and play dumb.


----------



## elko

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*13+ Hours*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Programing, Gaming, Work related. Word/Photoshop*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Blurred vision, sometime eye strain.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Sharpened detail , improved focus.*


----------



## xlastshotx

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
8+

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Server maintenance, Gaming, School, and Social Media

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Eye strain, Headaches, Dry eyes

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Minimized eye fatigue


----------



## iamtwan

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

Between work and home I am using a computer an average of 8 hours a day on week days. For the weekend I spend an average of 4 hours a day using my computer.

*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

Mostly data entry and gaming with some general media mixed in.

*3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

Mostly eye strain which my contacts dont help. Blurred vision as well every so often.

*4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

Minimized eye fatigue, reduced glare and improved focus.

*5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*

N/A


----------



## Ted Muffin

1:How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*On a weekend 8 hours and on a weekday I use it for 3 hours.*
2:Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
_*I do gaming, web surfacing, and video watching.*_
3o you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*I have eye strain, minimal dry eyes, and small and rare headaches.*
4:Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*All of them would help epically, the minimized eye fatigue.*
5:Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*I am not Canadian and that sounds a little racist.*


----------



## User08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 
> How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
> Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
> Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
> Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
> Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?


1. 8-12 hours per day.
2. Gaming and web browsing.
3. Eye fatigue and headaches
4. Reduced glare and minimized eye fatigue
5. I'm not Canadian


----------



## jakethesnake438

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 8-9hours
Which activities do you spend the most time on? social media, programming, Ocn forums, school work
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use? Eye strain/fatigue
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you? increased contrast


----------



## lets overclock

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 6 hours.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
lot's of Gaming and some web browsing.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
i get all of them

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue!!!!!>


----------



## silat

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 5

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? email, gaming, surfing the web

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? strain/fatigue

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?sharpend focus

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?


----------



## grandpatzer

Is there a member working for Gunnar here?

I have 2 question:

1. My eyes can get really dry and red eyes after many hours computer use, which glasses would you recommend for me?

2. Also I live in Sweden so maybe I need import from som retailer outside Sweden?


----------



## banging34hzs

1. 4-6 hours

2. Gaming, web surfing

3. Eye strain, Headaches, screen/overhead glare

4. All of them


----------



## vtech1

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 13
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? gaming
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches,
Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Headaches
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved
focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? sharpened detail
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? 249.75 but i live in the USA


----------



## hellwalker

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
about 6 - 8 hours a day, or 12 hours at weekends when i've got no job to do









Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
80% gaming, 20% browsing

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
yes, eye strain and headaches.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
i think the most important for me is to minimized eye fatigue and reduced glare. i don't really sure about "increased contrast", i mean you can change that in in-game setting, oh well, when i get one of your glasses i'll know what you mean


----------



## secretsexyninja

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8-12 hrs

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Online browsing for work ~4hrs, Music Production ~5hrs, Gaming ~1-2

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Mainly even fatigue and occasionally headaches.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
All sound great!


----------



## xxmastermindxx

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Between work and recreation, 10-12 hours









2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Web browser type interface for work gets most of my time, so a lot of text. The rest is gaming. 60/40 split.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I do feel eye strain but mainly under the work condition of looking at a lot of black text on white backgrounds, which will lead to headaches if I don't take breaks. Headaches I normally get from gaming after about 2 hours, unfortunately more often than I'd like.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimizing eye fatigue as I believe that will impact the gaming headaches, anything that gets me more Battlefield time is good in my book. My work routine normally prevents me from getting to the point of a headache, but I might benefit from focus and detail improvements as well because occasionally I lose myself in some walls of text


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
5-18

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Forums, Games, Social Media, Hope to do programming in the future

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye Strain, Blurred Vision, Dry Eyes, I think my eyes are worse for wear from the years I spent growing up on CRTs. especaiily an old fogged over one we've got.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Improved Focus, reduced eye fatigue, and compatibility with headphones(From Linus's video)

US Resident


----------



## _AKIMbO_

*1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?* 7-9 hours per day.

*2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?* Reading news, participating in forums, gaming.

*3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?* Dry eyes.

*4)Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?* Increased contrast & minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## Zaiber

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Around 6 hours average.
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Programming and browsing the web in general.
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain after long use, and sometimes headache.
4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
I use them mostly because of minimizing the eye fatigue, but the increased contrast is definitely a plus too.


----------



## PcKiller

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

6 to 8 hours

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Gaming

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Eye strain/fatigue

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

minimized eye fatigue


----------



## splashdwn

[1.] How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
3-8 hours per day
[2] Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Programming and gaming
[3] Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain/fatigue, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision
[4] Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimized eye fatigue
[5] Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
249.75


----------



## NorcalTRD

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 4

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye Fatigue

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue and sharpened detail


----------



## JPeru

1. I spend 5 hours of each day on the computer
2. I spend most of the time on social media and watching streaming video content
3. I experience eye strain and fatigue anytime when I use the computer for two hours without a break in between
4, Minimized eye fatigue is the the benefit I would look forward to most from GUNNAR eye wear


----------



## Coopa

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

_I spend up to 5 hours on the computer at times varies on a daily basis._

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

_School work, Gaming, Internet Surfing, Skype, Facebook._

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

_I experience eye strain/fatigue, and also minimal screen glare during the day._

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

_Reduced glare , minimizing eye fatigue/strain and improved forcus are definitely the two most attractive feature with the GUNNAR eyeware. The reason being is these are the three most bother some issues in my daily life when sitting at a computer._

*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*

_I am not a Canadian Resident._


----------



## -Apocalypse-

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
5-12 hours daily.

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and programming.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye fatigue hits me pretty hard some days, even using F.lux. Dry eyes hurt me anytime I don't have the AC on.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue. The others sound like "pluses" but the reduced eye fatigue is the selling point.

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
American, but 249.75.


----------



## rkeen1012

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Probably around 8, when I am not working that day up to 12 or 13

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming most of the time with some Photoshop projects thrown in, definitely a twitch/twitter/fcbk addict.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Definitely eye fatigue, my eye doctor said to lay off the computer because of it.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
I definitely want to reduce the eye strain, that would be my number one issue easily, reduced glare second, and I think the glasses are actually pretty unlike others I've seen!

And I am definitely American


----------



## Casey Ryback

Sorry should have posted inother thread about gaming glasses.


----------



## pac0tac0

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

10 hours

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

gaming, and internet

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

definantly eye fatigue and irritation

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

minimized eye fatigue, improved focus.

Either way if i dont win i need glasses i need some so ill be looking into your stuff


----------



## mistax

1. 10-12 hours
2. Gaming and programming.
3. Eye Strain, Fatigue. Screen Brightness during night time.
4. Eye strain reduction


----------



## Moovin

1)How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Anywhere from about 6 to 10 depending on what I do in school.

2)Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, typing papers, research.

3)Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Headaches, I have to medication in order to deal with chronic headaches.

4)Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized Eye Fatigue. Lets me focus longer with out having step away while writing a last minute paper.

5)Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
Not from Canada. xD


----------



## tuanhoang314

1 How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8- 10

2 Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
gaming, surfing the web, waiting for the lakers to make a trade, read sports rumors and scores.

3 Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
fatigue

4 Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
improved focus should help with gaming and sharpened detail will help me put off buying a better computer monitor.


----------



## KJ4MRC

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
7-9 hours

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)
Web browsing, gaming, research, programming.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain, glare and dry eyes.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Can I say everything?


----------



## Olepolecat

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? On average about 14-16 hrs per day.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Word Processing(Word/Excel/Access), Web Browsing, Gaming, & Working With Lotus Notes Databases.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? I've had problems with all those, but headaches to a lesser extent.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? Minimizing eye fatigue interests me the most.

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? n/a US Resident.


----------



## blackhand

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
6hrs weekdays, 10-12 hrs weekends

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
gaming, youtube

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
yes. eye strain/fatigue, blurred vision.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## DREW326

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
4
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Dry eyes/irritation
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Improved focus


----------



## DravenHavok

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8-12 hours

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Network monitoring, batch file processing, researching, gaming, social media

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
All of the above, but mostly eye fatigue and dry eyes

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue


----------



## Yananaz

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
12-18h

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Mostly gaming, also web browsing at the same time

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
All of them

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Can't decide, all of them helps much


----------



## chazzz

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

Around 7 hours.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Gaming and video media

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

My eyes are bad as it is so usually the typical eye fatigue and blurred vision after prolonged periods of focusing on the monitor, is what is most bothersome

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Minimized eye fatigue

Thanks!


----------



## WaterMelnKidd

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

I spend about 4 - 6 hours on week days and around 5 hours on weekends.

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

Most of the time I'm on facebook or playing some games on Steam.

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

Eye strain, headaches, blurred vision

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

Minimised eye fatigue


----------



## smartasien

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 15 hours.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and internet.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I get dry eyes pretty often but other than that not rly, used to long time use but i do get tired just from sleep deprivation ;P

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
dry eyes/irritation and Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## kzinti1

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 18 hours.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Mostly gaming and web browsing.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Yes. Eye strain/fatigue, headaches, dry eyes/irritation and blurred vision.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
All of the benefits.


----------



## Zelx

1)How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
~8
2)Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and Media
3)Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Nope
4)Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Sharpened detail and increased contrast


----------



## dalf

1) 9 hours per day

2) Programming and gaming

3) Eye strain/fatigue

4) minimized eye fatigue

5) 249.75


----------



## Fossil

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? - *6+*
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? - *gaming media/gaming*
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *Yes to some if I play games for like 10 hours straight*
4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *less eye fatigue. My IPS display covers the rest







*


----------



## 9Thermal9

1. Ten-(10) hours per day.
2. Work site and some social media, gaming after work.
3. Eye strain/fatigue, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision (sometimes), Problems with screen/overhead glare
4. reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast


----------



## stren

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

10-20 depending how busy work is

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

CAD work 80%, Gaming/Browsing 20%

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Headaches, glare in the form of annoying reflections of sunlight from the opposite wall

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Detail I suppose

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

Is Canada's math teaching not up to scratch or something?


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 12 - 16 hours.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and some web browsing, little social media.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain after a couple of hours.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## BiLLiO333

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *roughly 10 a day
*
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *Gaming and Digital Arts*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *Eye strain, dry eyes and irritation, seeing dots sometimes after long work sessions*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *Minimized eye fatigue and reduced glare.*

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? *Not Canadian!*


----------



## Aeloi

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*5-10 depending on the day (Student)*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Programming, Social Media, Gaming in that order.*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Dry eyes/irritation and blurred vision.*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*All are very attractive benefits, but I think minimized eye fatigue is the most attractive to me.*

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*Not Canadian, however, here is the answer via order of operation:* 323 + ((10/4) * 3) = 330.5


----------



## Ihatethedukes

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 6-12 hours.
2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, excel work, web browsing.
3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I commonly get eyestrain despite the monitor being slightly below eye level. Combined with the lighting, it's awful on some days.
4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue for gaming and excel work, contrast for gaming.


----------



## pipnasty

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*2 to 4 hours*

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Gaming and Social Media*

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Dry eyes/irritation*

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Minimized eye fatigue*


----------



## UnAimed

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
I spent between 10-11 hours a day behind a desktop computer

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
During most weekdays I'm either writing and doing research (studying) or browsing the internet like OCN, reading forums. I also spent a great deal of time watching movies and playing games.

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
During the middle of the night I get a little bit blurred vision sometimes but that's probarbly from being sleepy. I often find the screen to be too bright and therefore suffer from glare, even at the screens lowest brightness.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Most definitely Reduced glare and minimized eye fatigue are very welcome features but it's hard to choose from the above as naturally all of them would be a benefit to improving my time behind the computer.


----------



## Romin

Quote:


> How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
> Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
> Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
> Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
> Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?


1. 6-13 hours
2. Social media , gaming, movies and music.
3. Sometimes headaches.
4.sharpened details and minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## ShaCanX

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
At least 3.5hours

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming/Web surfing

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Yes. strain/fatigue,Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimized eye fatigue


----------



## spyder66

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 6 - 10 hours.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and web browsing, little social media.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain after a couple of hours.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## jordanecmusic

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 69
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Pornography
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Dick Ache, Arm Soreness
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? 3d clevage

Did i win?


----------



## omnipotent

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
-up to 15 hours
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
-gaming, web browsing
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
-eye strain/fatigue, headaches, blurred vision
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
-improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, increased contrast
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
-n/a


----------



## konga056

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

Over 8 hours per day

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Gaming, Work,

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Eye Fatigue

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

sharpened detai


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
8-16
*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Work (excel,photoshop,word), Gaming, Stocks.
*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
All of thee above
*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
ALL of the above. This would be heaven sent.
*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
Red, White and Blue.


----------



## Tatakai All

1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *On average for the weekdays 8 and for the weekends 12.*

2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *Soical Media and Gaming.*

3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *Eye strain, fatigue and overhead glare.*

4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *Reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, and increased contrast. All of these sound very attractive and most beneficial.*

5) Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? *N/A. I reside in Hawaii.*


----------



## FauxFox

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *~6 Hours a day weekends, followed by 10+ on weekends typically.*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *Social Media + Gaming*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *Screen glare, Blurred Vision, Eye strain.
*
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*Minimized eye fatigue.*

Thanks for the entry


----------



## tianhui

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
6

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Social Media, Gaming

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

All of the above. Mainly: dry eye/irritation- and Eye strain/fatigue

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is *most* attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Minimized Eye fatigue

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
US resident.

Thanks!


----------



## technodanvan

1 and 2: Around 8 hours per day - much of that is at work during the week. The other time is mostly split between using AutoCAD and Excel at home...for work.







Slowly getting back into PC gaming with Witcher 2, bunch of upcoming titles I will be spending considerable time with as well.

3. Headaches at work, but that could be due to any number of things. Like being at work.

4. I suppose minimized eye fatigue would be most likely to reduce headaches? I'll go with that, though I'm curious how much 'sharpened detail' is noticeable as well.

5. (Not Canadian)

Geez people, order of operations much?


----------



## avattz

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*4 to 8 hours a day.*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Programming, gaming, news, reading.*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Eye strain, dry eyes, blurred vision.*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Improved focus, minimized eye fatigue.*


----------



## Nitrogannex

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *5-8*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *Word Processing, Social Media, Gaming, Videos*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *Eye strain, Watery Eyes (from dryness), Glare*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *Sharpened Detail By far







*


----------



## Ferrari8608

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*It depends on the day, anywhere from two to twelve hours.*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Gaming primarily, OCN and Facebook between games.*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Not usually as far as I know, but I probably just don't notice anymore.*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Increased contrast sounds nice as I have a cheap reasonably priced monitor, and I'm rarely using it in the dark.*


----------



## jivenjune

1# How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

I probably spend around 12 hours or more on the computer since I'm either gaming or using my laptop for college assignments.

2# Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

I spend the majority of my time gaming, but I also spend a significant portion of my time typing out assignments on my laptop.

3# Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Fairly often, I experience eye strain/fatigue, periodic headaches, dry eyes/irritation, and sometimes blurred vision (usually only one eye).

4# Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Minimized eye fatigue and improved focus are what I'm most interested in.


----------



## sledgehammer1990

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
- 8-10 hours a day

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
- Gaming, social networking, and reddit.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
After periods of time, depending on the lighting, my vision becomes blurry.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
The most attractive feature I found was the magnification and yellow hue.


----------



## tombom

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

1. 5-10
2. programming, social media, surfing the internet, gaming, et al
3. Yes.
4. I'm most interested in getting these glasses to see if they'll help with the sleep problems I'm having. I'm looking to start regulating myself better and maybe these will help. However, I am still interested in the features for everything else as well. I used to play comp scout so I'd love to see if these help in TF2. Other than that, I do get headaches from long stretches on the computer sometimes as well.

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Antykain

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
3-4, 5-6 on days off from work.

*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Gaming, web-browsing, Clan affairs.

*3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Eye Strain/Fatigue occasionally. Usually only during long, intense gaming sessions!









*4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
All of the above. Improved focus the most tho..


----------



## PUNiZZLE

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? - 16
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? - gaming, programming, and Internetting
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? - only strain and fatigue if I've been on the computer longer than usual.
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? - sharpened detail and contrast as well as reduced eye fatigue
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? - not Canadian


----------



## kylebinder96

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 4 hours
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? gaming
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Fatigue and headaches are common
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? Minimized eye fatigue


----------



## xF5x

*1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
6-8 hrs a day.

*2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Gaming, photo editing and web browsing.

*3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Eye strain/fatigue and headaches occasionally.

*4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Minimized eye fatigue, improved focus.


----------



## AIpha

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
8-12 hours. Minimum of 8, maximum of 18. Usually in the 10 hr range though.

*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Web Browsing, Gaming, Active Directory Work (and other various network admin/tech related tasks), with minimal programming

*3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Headaches frequently, Blurred vision, eye strain, trouble focusing.

*4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Improved focus, less eye strain. Would be EXTREMELY thankful for less headaches...


----------



## Camskee

*1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
~6hrs

*2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Gaming, web browsing

*3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
glare

*4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
reduced glare


----------



## CHeNeRiC

1. At least 10 hours a day.
2. Gaming, social media, videos
3. eye strain, headaches
4. increased contrast and less eye strain


----------



## vallu

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
12

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Gaming/Browsing/Movies/Tv

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Glare, Blurred Vision, eye fatigue and headaches. (yay bad eyesight)

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Eye fatigue and reduced glare. Definitely at night.


----------



## jordanecmusic

100$ for a pair of sunglasses for gaming? What the...


----------



## mad0314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 
> How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
> Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
> Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
> Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
> Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?


1. Over 8. I work in front of a computer, and use it at home as well.

2. Data entry, gaming, other random stuff.

3. Yes, especially when I wear my contacts. As it is right now, I cant wear my contacts to work. Ill have very blurry vision by the end of the day, as well as fatigue/irritation.

4. Minimized eye fatigue, improved focus/detail.

5. US resident


----------



## lennon95

1.)How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

Around 3-5

2.)Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Photo editing and Gaming

3.) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Eye strain, dry eyes, and blurred vision. Only minor headaches.

4.) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Minimized Eye Fatigue, sharpened detail and reduced glare


----------



## zelix

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
6 or so
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
social media/gaming
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
eye strain, headaches, dry eyes
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimized eye fatiuge
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
249.75


----------



## mrsmiles

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
I spend about 6-12 hours on average

*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
As a former software engineering student i do some programming creating small programs for myself that do various things (my limited knowledge makes me spend a large portion debugging when i do happen to do some programming) but a majority of my time goes into gaming with CSS/BF3, General websurfing and learning Photoshop (recent hobby)
*
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Mostly Eye strain/fatigue and Dry eyes/irritation (hate looking like im high after a gaming/work session), typically i dont have problems with headaches or blurred vision
*
4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Improved focus and minimized eye fatigue are the two that i find really attractive in GUNNAR eyewear (being able to blink again would be awesome







)

*5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3*
Following BE*DMA*S Rule (in this case): 323 + ((10 / 4) * 3) = 330.5 (shown with brackets to make it clearer)

*Proud Canadian eh!* 

[EDIT]
after checking out the GUNNAR site i've been left wondering what the differences are between the computer eyewear and the gaming eyewear.


----------



## xJavontax

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
About 5 hours
*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Programming (New programmer here)
*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Eye strain/fatigue and Dry eyes
*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Minimized Eye Fatigue


----------



## mujka

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 5 hours.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Programming , Gaming and Social Media.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I can get a headache from games.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## Blueduck3285

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
12

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Work

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
All of the above

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized Eye Fatigue

Thank you for the chance!


----------



## chronostorm

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8-12 hours

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, web browsing, word processing, image editing

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
eye-strain, occasional headaches

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimized eye fatigue, improved focus


----------



## galaxyy

1) On a typical day I'm at the computer 10+ hours, on busy work days I do 14+ hours.
2) On work days I'm programming and monitoring several displays as they produce scientific results. On off days I'm gaming or browsing the web.
3) On occasion I have issues with eye strain and headaches.
4) I'm interested to see if the eye-wear can help minimize eye strain on my long days. A secondary interest would be the increased contrast for gaming.

I have always been keen to try these out, thanks for the promotion. At worst, you've reminded me about the product.


----------



## samuel002

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 10 hours a day 7 days a week.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming,watching shows,surfing the net

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
reduce eye fatigue.


----------



## Snerp

1: 3-10, I'd say an average of 5

2: Surfing the web and Gaming

3: Definitely

4: minimized eye fatigue

5: I'm not Canadian


----------



## skatingrocker17

1. Probably 2 on a short day and 3-5 on longer days
2. Programming and web-browsing and some media (downloading music and movies)
3. Occasionally, depends how long I'm staring at an LCD
4. Improved focus and minimized eye fatigue
5. N/A


----------



## Kokin

1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*6-12hours*

2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Gaming, forums, anime or tv shows I've missed, programming.*

3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Eye strain and dry eyes.*

4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Most likely the reduced eye fatigue*


----------



## Hursty

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

-7.5 Work, 3-6 gaming/ Home = 10+ hours a day

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

-Digital Geomatics, Programming, Gaming

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

-Dry eye, Headaches, Eye strain/ Fatigue.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

-Minimized eye fatigue.

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

-330.5 assuming normal BEDMAS rules


----------



## AScaryScaryMan

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8+
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Programming and surfing the net
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
eye strain and fatigue
4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimized eye fatigue


----------



## flyboy12321

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
5-10 hours

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, browsing, programming, social media, homework.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye Irritation at times

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimized eye fatigue and improved focus


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
depending on the day... anywhere from 2hr - 14 hrs
*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Social media and Gaming the most
*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Headaches, Dry eyes, mostly
*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Increased contrast, and minimized eye fatigue
*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
I'm not


----------



## dade_kash_xD

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
16-18hrs/daily

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
At work I stare at a computer screen ALL DAY and at home is game ALL NIGHT!

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
All of the above. Mainly eye strain and headaches. Advil has become my best friend due to the amount of headaches I get from the screen. I usually go to bed 3-4x a week with a massive headache.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail and minimized eye fatigue.

5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?


----------



## UltraHoboLord

1. 8-12 hours
2. gaming and videos
3. eye strain
4. minimized eye fatigue


----------



## thrgk

1- I spend around 3-4 hours gaming a day.
2- I spend about half gaming, and the other half just browsing the web or typing documents.
3- I experience fatigue and eye strain.
4- If i win, id look forward to sharper detail and less glare, and also less eye fatigue.
Thanks !


----------



## Ocnewb

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

I spend around 8-10 hours using a computer per day.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Most time are Gaming, web surfing, and social.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

It would be eye strain and headaches.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## Mikrouwel

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *6 (Im in scholl)*
2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Gaming and video editing *(Making frag vids)*
3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *Headaches occasianlly and glare*
4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *Improved focus*


----------



## Billy_5110

1-How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 10h+ a day? with school as i work with computer all day long.

2- Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? web browsing, watching movie, series... gaming 50% of my spare time.

3-Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Eye fatigue

4-Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? minimized eye fatigue, sharpened detail and reduced glare ( from more to less important)

5-Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? 330.5


----------



## chinesethunda

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
12+ hours

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
gaming and classwork

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
dry eyes, headaches and eye strain

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimized eye fatigue or improved focus sounds good


----------



## alber

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
4-8 hours

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, browsing, works

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
No

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Improved focus

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3
330.5


----------



## fluxlite

_How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?_

6-8 Hours
_
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?_

Trading/Watching graphs + Gaming
_
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?_

Pretty much all of the above apart from glare.
_
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?_

If they can help with eye fatigue in any way then I'm more than interested.


----------



## C4M3L_P3N1S

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
At least 2.
*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
I usually spend all of my time on the computer gaming.
*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
I experience some glare quite often, but considering I have a CRT monitor, the colors aren't too harsh.
*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Improved focus is very convenient, and the reduced glare aspect is very convenient. I've really been considering Gunnar glasses for some time now, and I really want to try them before I buy them.


----------



## kelvintheiah

1.) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
- usually 12hours+ from work up to late night.

2.) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
- programming, facebook, overclock.net, arachnoboards.com, wordpress, bf3

3.) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
- eye strain and headache are the most common for me.

4.) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
- reduced glare, improved focus and minimize eye fatigue.


----------



## von rottes

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
I work 5-6 hours a day and sleep for 8....the other 10 are usually spent on my computer

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming & photo editing

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Dry eyes & glare

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Improved focus & details


----------



## Hukkel

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

_6 for work and about 1 at home_

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

_Accounting and creating financial reports_

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

_Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches_

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

_minimized eye fatigue_


----------



## Djghost454

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?---- 12-16 hours (8 at the office, the rest gaming)

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?--- Work related applications, gaming.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?---Yes, heavy eye strain, headaches, blurred vision.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?---minimized eye fatigue


----------



## manu97416

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
10 Hours midweek and 15 Hours on weekends....
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming,OCN
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Fatigue and some minor headaches sometimes
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
sharpened detail and minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## Tavis

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
_5-7 hours. More on weekends._

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
_Web browsing, programming/writing, some gaming._

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
_I get eye strain/fatigue, but none of the other problems._

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
_Improved focus and increased contrast. And the reduced eye strain._

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
_330.5 using proper order of operations._


----------



## Galfritz

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

Between 10 - 16 hours daily.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

I work on spreadsheets and scheduling all day for a structural steel company and at night I like to unwind with BFBC2, TF2 and L4D2. It is my break from reality.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Sometimes I experience eye strain/fatigue, I usually go for a walk to relax my eyes.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

I would mostly use GUNNAR eyeware to minimize eye fatigue.

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? Answer is:

323 plus ((10 divided by 4) times 3) = 330.5


----------



## T3chAdd1ct

1. 5-14 hours
2. Accounting/Bookkeeping, Emails, Social Media, Gaming, Reading news, watching movies/tv shows.
3.Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? YES I have all these problems. Especially dry eyes because my contacts makes my eyes dryer than normal.
4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? All of these are important but the number 1 factor to me would be minimizing eye fatique. I would love to not have my prescription inceased because I work on the computer so much.


----------



## hushbird123

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
~8
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
gaming, reading, internet browsing, movies, streams
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision,
no
Problems with screen/overhead glare?
yes so i usually close the blinds
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
reduced glare


----------



## Matt*S.

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 12-18 Hours. (8-10 at work)

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Programming

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Yes, Eye Strain and Fatigue, by the end of the day, I know it's time for bed.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? Reduced Glare, as well as minimizing eye fatigue. I'm quite young, would like to be able to do this when I'm 50.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
5-6 hours.
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
social networking, music production, digital djing.
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
i get eye fatigue, and blurred vison after prolonged staring at my screen.
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
increased contrast, and sharpened detail mostly.


----------



## luvsan

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

12+

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Programming.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Dry eyes(contacts), eye strain

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

minimized eye fatigue


----------



## sabbathcrazy

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Around 6hrs

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and reading

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
On my old monitor I did. I used to have a low end LCD now I have a LED. My LCD used to make me see little green red and blue dots when I was not using it. Now that I have a led I do not see dots. LED's are blurry when fast motions are displayed, it would be nice to see some glasses that change that effect.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
They all sound grate so in order from 1 to 5
1.Improved focus
2.sharpened detail
3.eye fatigue
4.contrast
5.reduce glare

5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
5.20


----------



## Kithro

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *12-13 hours. I work at a computer(Standard work day is 10-12 hours) and generally relax an hour or so on the computer when I get home.* 2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *Mostly oritented around my work(Buyer/Head of purchasing department). Weekends I spend a lot of time gaming, usually 3-4 hours a day.* 3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *I do get a good bit of eye strain as I am constantly reading things on the screen. Headaches result from the eye strains. * 4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you – reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *At the top of the list is minimized eye fatigue. It would be nice to not have a headache after work every day*


----------



## MiyukiChan

_How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?_

Combined with work and studies about 10 then playing afterwards 2 - 4 (roughly 12-14 hours)

_Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?_

Working / Social Media & Gaming

_Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?_

Headaches and dry eyes are the most common one's and then there's the glare wich indulges eye strain

_Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?_

Minimized Eye Fatigue and Reduced Glare


----------



## jdip

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8+ hours

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, Photography and Web Browsing

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye fatigue and headaches

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue and reduced glare

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
This question seems to be worded quite ambiguously so I'll give answers to two interpretations.
Following BODMAS rules
323 + (10/4*3) = 330.5

or
in order stated
323 + 10 = 333
333/4*3 = 249.75


----------



## sancho

[1.] How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8 hours probably. 4 hours at work and 4 hours at home. Weekends, 4-5 hours per day.

[2] Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Mostly spreadsheets at work, reading articles, emailing colleagues, some social media







Weekends, almost always gaming and social media (FB, YT, OC.net)

[3] Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain and dry eyes occur most often. I often forget to blink while gaming and I spend weekdays staring at a white screen for hours.

[4] Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue absolutely. Maybe something that would remind me to blink more often

[5] Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?


----------



## eovnu87435ds

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
6-10 hours

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Programming, school work, gaming, web browsing

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I definitely experience eye strain and headaches. the program F.lux helps a little bit but not nearly enough for me.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
I would kill to have a solution to take away some of my eye strain.


----------



## Use

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
- 4 - 7 hours

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
- CAD and gaming

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
- None of the above after daily 4 - 7 hours.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
- Sharpened detail and increased contrast.


----------



## Papas

1) 8 hours at work plus 3-4 at home
2)gaming/pc repair/troubleshooting
3)eye strain/headaches/wattery eyes
4)minimized eye strain
With all the time infront of a computer screen all day minimizing eye strain would be a huge deal.


----------



## dodgeris

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 8-10
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? comp repair Gaming
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Eye strain/fatuige, Dry eyes (wear contacts so this is big) along with the dry eyes I get blurred vision and sometimes headaches.
# Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? reduced eye fatigue, impoved focus, sharpend detail in that order.


----------



## daswustfuch

1.) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Between 2 - 6 depending on my schedule

2.) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
I would say 1. gaming, 2. social media, 3. working on upgrades for my PC

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Yes, my eyes do tend to hurt after a while of gaming, and I do sometimes get headaches.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
All of the above sound awesome but the improved focus and reduced glare are the top two!


----------



## shariq1989

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
6-8
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Social Media (Reddit), sports websites, gaming, homework
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Headaches, eye strain.
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized Eye Fatigue
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
Not a Canadian resident


----------



## Dunnar

12 to 14 hours a day
8 to 10 hours a day programming; 2 to 6 hours a day gaming
fatigue and blurred vision
improved focus and minimized fatigue


----------



## Jolting

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
7-8

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Heh, all of the above

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Everything except for the detail and contrast


----------



## mrpurplehawk

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*6-8 Hours*

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Gaming/social media*

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Eye fatigue and headaches*

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*minimized eye fatigue*

5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*'Merica, nuff said*


----------



## litonburger

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 5
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? gaming / social media
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? blurred vision after a huge gaming session.
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? glare / minimize eye fatigue
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? 249.75


----------



## Ace_finland

1. 5-10hrs a day (inluding work)
2. 3D modeling and gaming
3. Eye strain which will result in headache, dry eyes/irritation
4. Def the minimized eye fatigue

I have tried a pair of these at work and the only thing i can say is what a difference, the contrast difference is huge and it helps a lot with my eye fatigue. When i first tried them i didn't notice anything, but the next long time i was working on the computer i could notice something was missing. I would def recomend them to anyone whos sitting infront of the comp all day. The IT guys at work had bought some so we could try but sadly i don't know if we will get any.

So im in


----------



## shadman

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Probably anywhere from 6 to 12 hours

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, some programming, alot of research and web browsing.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Sometimes my vision will get blurry and dry (I wear contacts mostly, sometimes glasses), and if I have some papers in front of me, I'll use the lamp next to my keyboard which kind of strains my eyes.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Increased contrast probably, with minimized eye fatigue in a close second.


----------



## bortoloy

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
4-8 hours

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, research, social networking

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
sometimes when playing FPS games i get headaches.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
improved focus, minimized eye fatigue

5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
here in the Philippines we call that a mathematical question


----------



## sprower

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*8-12*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Gaming, web surfing*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*strain/fatigue, blurred vision*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*minimized fatigue*


----------



## Witchdoctor

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *10 to 12 hours*
2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*MS Office and Gaming*
3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *Eye Strain*
4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*minimized eye fatigue*


----------



## M4fade

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
6-8 hours

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Reading, gaming

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Eye strain/fatigue, headaches

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Minimized eye fatigue


----------



## CoolZone

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

10-13 hours

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Productivity work, hardware testing, gaming

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Eye strain/fatigue, dry eyes/irritation

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Minimized eye fatigue


----------



## Killam0n

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?* +/- 10 on average.

*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?* I read TONS of news, Gaming, some programming, I also spend quite some time on forums.









*3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?* Dry eyes/irritation YES, Blurred vision YES. Some days my eyes get really RED and its painful to use them- requiring sunglasses to drive.

*4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?* minimized eye fatigue 110%.

*5.* N/A Citizen of the great USA here.

WOOOOOOO Go GUNNAR EYEWEAR for supporting OCN!!!


----------



## Savag3

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

I average about 8 hours a day

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Programming and gaming.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

The only thing I experience is eye fatigue and sometimes blurred vision. I used to blame it on my contacts, but now it still happens even when I wear my glasses.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

I have to say the minimized eye fatigue. It would be nice to not have to stop gaming or working just because of "tired eyes".

5. US citizen


----------



## FireWolf698

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

I work in the IT field and game in the evening. So easily 14 - 15 hours a day.

*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*[/B]

Staring at server interfaces and gaming mostly.

*3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

Every so often headaches, mostly dry eyes an blurred vision and glare

*4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

The sharpened detail and improved focus would be a great benefit to my gaming habits.


----------



## identitycrisis

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

8-10 at work, and 2-5 at night and on weekends.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Autocad drawing electrical schematics, various HMI and PLC Programming software packages, first person shooters and other games, and just surfing the web, etc..

3. o you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

All of the above. The lights in my office are terrible

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Improved focus, sharpened detail, and minimized eye fatigue


----------



## saiyanzzrage

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Between work and home, 12-14 hours per day

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and work (QA testing for a financial software company)

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye Strain, Headaches

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue, sharpened detail


----------



## Glouffer

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 10 plus minus 1 hour

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Gaming and web browsing

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Eye stain and blurred vision

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? improved focus and minimized eye fatique


----------



## childplay

*
How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*
-schooldays 5-8 hours, weekends 9-15 hours
*
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*
-mostly gaming, and sometimes watching streams
*
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*
-eye fatigue for sure, and dry eyes. i think i dont blink enough, but thats normal for a computer user
*
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*
-minimized eye fatigue for sure. i want to be able to play games without my eyes hurting like mad
*
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*
-i cant believe how many people got this wrong... BEDMAS
330.5


----------



## edalbkrad

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
16 hours per day

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Web and graphics design at the office, then gaming the rest of the day

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I get eye strain/fatigue when I go for more than 10 hours straight without any break

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
reduced glare and minimizing eye fatigue will be most useful for me to lessen the stress on the eyes


----------



## pcguru000

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
-14+ I work a 9-5 web development job, come home and play games.
And i am not fat, yet! :>

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
-Programming in .NET and other web technologies, from basic html 5/css3 stuff to complicated SQL database scripting

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
-Yes All of them, daily disposable contact lenses helped but I miss glasses...

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
-Impoved focus/detail/contrast are all nice but primarily the minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## BradleyW

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 3-4 hours.
2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Working on the computer and gaming
3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? fatigue and irritation
4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimize eye fatigue


----------



## draterrojam

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
A. I spend about 14 hours a day on the computer for work and for gaming.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
A. Working for about 2/3 and the rest is gaming. I do accounting and sales mostly.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
A. I get dry eyes most of the time and sometimes I get wicked bad headaches where I have to close my eyes for several minutes; doesn't work all too well.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
A. I would love to reduce the fatigue. My eyes seem to get worn out easily and become dry. Would love that to stop.

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
A. Not from Canadia


----------



## OverK1LL

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*12+*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*IT management, school work, gaming.*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Blurred vision, eye strain, dry eyes, occasional headaches.*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Minimized eye fatigue, reduced glare, improved focus.*


----------



## amanaman

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 8 Hours.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Gaming and web browsing.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

headaches and blurred vison.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? minimize eye fatigue.

5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? Not Canadian.


----------



## Galciv12

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
12 - 16 hours

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Programming and gaming

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Eye Strain , Screen Glare , occasional headaches

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
reduced glare and sharpened detail


----------



## chickenadobo

1. 16 hours
2. Graphics design and Illustration
3. I do experienced dry eyes and fatigue especially at night.
4. I find minimized eye fatigue is what attracts me the most towards GUNNAR eyewear


----------



## whood886

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
6

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
gaming

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
dry eyes, eye strain

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
all


----------



## mellowz

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

6-8 Hours

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Gaming, Social media

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Eye strain / fatigue

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Minimizing eye strain / fatigue & reduced glare


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 
> How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
> Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
> Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
> Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
> Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?


1) 6-10 hours per day
2) database development, reading news, various tasks w/ MS Office, and gaming
3) Eye fatigue sometimes, and dry eyes when playing twitchy first person shooters
4) Minimized eye fatigue
5) I live in USA, but 323 + ((10/4)*3) = 330.5


----------



## Crunkles

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

14-16 hours per day, everyday

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Half working (all Microsoft Office applications, web browser, PDFs, etc), half gaming (completely gaming on weekends)

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

All of the above









Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

In order of precedence from those listed: 1) minimized eye fatigue 2) improved focus 3) sharpened detail 4) increased contrast 5) reduced glare


----------



## tibernary

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
12 hours

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming/spreadsheets

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Dry eyes and a bit of glare, fatigue but only late at night

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Reduced glare and minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## Lotus222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> [1] How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
> [2] Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
> [3] Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
> [4] Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
> [5] Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?


1) 10 on average. I spend 6-8 hours on a computer at work. I spend 1-3 hours, at home, gaming and browsing the web.

2) I am a Land Planning Design Consultant. I spend a great deal of time planning/drafting (Autocad), 3D Modeling/Designing/Rendering (various programs), 2D graphic design for marketing, basic IT networking, and lastly - researching (on the web). At home: Web Browsing, PC Gaming.

3) Eye strain/fatigue is a daily occurance.
Dry Eyes/Irritation is also a daily occurance
Glare is sometimes an issue because my office has windows behind me.

4) I would like to see any and all of these issues addressed. Minimizing strain and fatigue would be my number one issue. Improved focus/detail/contrast would be great for working and for gaming. If this product really works, I would definitely be interested in trying it out.

5) I'm American.


----------



## NguyenAdam

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *8-10 hours*
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *Gaming and browsing the internet.*
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *Nope.*
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *Sharpened detail.*


----------



## Lustrose

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
12-14 hours

*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Social Media: Facebook, Twitter, Tumblr
Gaming: FPS's such as BF3 and MW3 , League of Legends
Programming when respawning

*3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Whenever I go beyond 8 hours of computer usage I tend to start getting eye irritation which then leads to eye strain and if I don't stop it further leads to massive headaches. On occasions it'll just go straight to the headaches and blurred vision.

*4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
The benefits that are most attractive to me that are provided by GUNNAR eyewear would be the improved focus, sharpened detail and most importantly minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## Stensby

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
6 hours

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Homework









Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Yes, I frequently experience headaches and eye strain, optometrist only recommends limiting use of computer which is not really an option.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue for sure, it would be really nice to not have to worry about my eyesight while pulling all-nighters doing...essays









Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
Assuming that means ((323+10)/4)*3) then 249.75


----------



## andrewx12

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 4 hours or more.
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Social media, virtual machines, and school work.
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Yes, all of those, it is very annoying.
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue, reduced glare, and improved focus.
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
N/A I don't live in Canada.


----------



## PhatFree

Q:How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
A:10
Q:Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
A: 1st research, 2nd media, third gaming
Qo you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
A: eye strain, headaches, blurred vision, i also have the problem that Im 16 and dont want to kill my eyes before i get old lol.
Q:Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
A: Eye fatiuge
Q:Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
A: N/A


----------



## firstolast

*1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
about 5-6 hours on average.

*2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Web browsing, programing, watching movies/shows, homework

*3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Every once in a while my eyes will start burning and i would get teary. Also get the occasional headache every now and then.

*4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Minimized eye fatigue and maybe improved focus


----------



## RomeSC

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
6 hours.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, computer use at work, browsing.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
All of the above. Eye fatigue is terrible though.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue


----------



## bruflot

1. 4-5 hours
2. Programming and gaming.
3. Dry eyes and blurred vision.
4. Sharpened detail and minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
~8
*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
-Gaming
*3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
-Eye strain
*4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
-Reduced eye strain
*5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
-249.75


----------



## Nighthawk016

1. 8-12 hours
2. Gaming, School work, socializing, listening to music
3. I get screen glare and dry eyes/irritation
4. I think the reduced glare will be most effective for me because both my laptop and desktop have shiny screen that get glare very easily.


----------



## SniperXX

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8 at work plus another 2-4 at home.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Social Media, product researching, email, typical business applications.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I tend to get eye fatigue. Occasionally I get bad headaches or dry eyes.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
The most attractive is the minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## peppelepugh

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8-14
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Programming (8 hours) School (1-2) Gaming (1-4) (in a day)
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
eye strain, headaches
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimized eye fatigue


----------



## Crawlerz

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
10-12 thereabouts

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
mostly gaming, some AfterEffects work

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
some headaches after a long time at PC. eyes get really tired.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
hm. minimizing eye fatigue is probably what I'd look at the most.

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
I'm American so I DON'T HAVE TO COUNT! we outsourse that to China!


----------



## darkcloud643

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

*A:* 12-17 hours a day

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

*A:* *Work*, Gaming, and internet browsing

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

*A:* Yes, I often get eye strain/fatigue from the amount of time at work which results in wanting to step away for a while or close my eyes and risk dozing off.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

*A:* The minimized eye fatigue, improved focus, increased contrast, and then sharpened detail (in that order). I don't usually suffer from glare.


----------



## torquejunky

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

*About 10 hours on average.*

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

*Web browsing, homework, gaming.*

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

*Eye strain/fatigue, dry eyes.*

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

*Minimized eye fatigue and dryness. Sharpened detail would also be a plus.*

Thanks!


----------



## PROX1MI7Y

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
5-6

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Schoolwork using ms office suites, gaming, intermediate programming

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
After a long gaming session, eye fatigue.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
I'm intrigued by the enhanced contrast and sharpened detail aspect. Glare as well.

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
I'm a U.S. user


----------



## NightHawK360

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

*7-8 Hours*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

*Gaming and 3D Modeling*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

*Eye Fatigue and Occasional Headaches.*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

*Minimized Eye Fatigue.*


----------



## Maniak

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
7+

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, Graphic Design/Digital Media Manipulation, Web Surfting

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Sometimes eye strain and dry eyes. Rarely headaches on long computer stints.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue & Sharpened detail


----------



## dandu5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 
> How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
> Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
> Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
> Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
> Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?


1. 12-14 hours/day
2. Gaming and word processing
3. Eye strain/fatigue, Dry eyes/irritation
4. Minimize eye fatigue and reduced glare
5. not canadian


----------



## usmcz

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Between work and miscellaneous (gaming, social, etc): 7-8 hours averaged.

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Programming financial software and lots of reading/writing/editing as an analyst.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain, dry eyes, and blurred vision all happen occasionally.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue is the biggest--followed by improved focus.

Thanks for the cool contest!


----------



## sin32

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8+ hours a day

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Social media, Web browsing, Homework, Gaming, Procrastinating

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
3. eye strain/fatigue, headaches, irritation, blurred vision, sometimes glare

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
4. minimized fatigue


----------



## Cloudpost

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? - 5 hours

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? - Surfing the web

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? - Headache if playing games for long periods of time

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? - minimized eye fatigue.

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? Not Canadian


----------



## adamkatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> It is always great to hear from a company who wants to tap into the knowledge of our community members, and even more so when they provide some of their products to be given away! GUNNAR will be providing Overclock.net members an opportunity to win some of their latest offerings from their line of eyewear targeted towards gamers and other long term computer users. Prizes include 4 pairs of GUNNARS, a $250 gift certificate, and 5 $100 gift certificates. To be eligible to win, members just need to answer each of the following questions:
> 
> 
> How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
> Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
> Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
> Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
> Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
> 
> GUNNAR makes a line of computer and gaming eyewear designed to protect, enhance, and optimize your vision. GUNNAR eyewear was developed to help minimize eye fatigue and visual stress, while improving contrast, comfort, and focus for anyone who spends long hours viewing digital screens. Learn more at: www.gunnars.com
> 
> GUNNAR will be providing more information about their products in their manufacturer forum, located here, and will be addressing your questions/feedback directly in this thread.
> 
> Share your thoughts, get entered into a drawing for prizes. Can't get much better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck! Winners will be randomly drawn and contacted after March 23rd, 2012.
> 
> Full terms and conditions can be found here:
> http://www.overclock.net/a/gunnar-optiks-contest-terms-and-conditions


I like the idea of no eye fatigue I get headaches while reading( I game and media probably 6 hours or more a day

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## jarble

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

10-16

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

pc tech

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

eye strain

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

minimized eye fatigue

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

NA

I like the concept so much I rushed to bestbuy and bought a set to try


----------



## SprayN'Pray

1) 5-7 hours
2) Social media, video streaming, gaming
3) Eye strain/fatigue
4) Minimized eye fatigue


----------



## friendlyarrows

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
I usually spend anywhere from three to four hours a day on a laptop and a few hours on my gaming rig.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Reading, Writing, and Gaming mostly; occasionally I catch up on the popular TV shows and Social networks.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I do occasionally get eye fatigue, eye strain and I'll have to readjust my eyes to continue gaming or reading.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Sharpening detail seems most attractive but you can not overlook the fact that the GUNNAR's reduce eye fatigue and can possibly help with my vision in the long run.


----------



## youeverjust

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 8-14
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Gaming Browsing
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Eye fatigue and headaches
4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? minimized eye fatigue the most but all are nice benefits


----------



## jeromeface

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
10-14 hours

*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Social Media, mostly Gaming.

*3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Eye Strain, Irritation, Blurred Vision... occasional headaches after extended sessions.
*
4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?* Minimized eye fatigue, improved focus


----------



## tout

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

6 to 8 hours

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Gaming and web surfing.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

All except for headaches.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Eye fatigue.


----------



## I Whip My Hair

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

About 12+ depending on what I am doing that day. For my competitive team, we practice about 2-3 hours, and I always want to put in a good 6+ hours my self for gaming, so that's a pretty good rough estimate.

*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

I do a lot of Gaming, and Social Media. I have a strong passion for E-sports, and I am currently trying to form a solid (Main Reform) team for CSS/CSGO. I am a strong MOBA player for games like DotA, but I always find my self going back to the Counter Strike series eventually. I also do a lot of blogging/micro blogging on websites like Twitter and Facebook, so reading constantly can put a mad amount of strain on my eyes.
*
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

I am currently using a 19" ViewSonic A95F CRT for gaming, and I have to tell you it's no fun on your eyes, when your constantly looking at it all day. The symptoms I get are Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, and Blurred vision.

*4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

I love how Gunnar's decrease eye fatigue by negating the blue light produced by your monitor (on the blue light spectrum) back away from your eyes. Gunnar's work a lot like Sun Glasses for the sun. The Sun produces UV Radiation or better known to us as Ultraviolet Rays. These rays can hurt our eyes if he look at the Sun directly for long periods of time. So think of your monitor as a low powered Sun, as it emits countless numbers of Blue Light Waves at your eyes. The only way to prolong the damage, it can do to your retinas is to wear glasses that negate the blue light... and those are Gunnar's.

*
- Kevin*


----------



## Nhb93

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

*Maybe 7 on class days.*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

*Gaming, Social Media, and Schoolwork.*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

*Eye strain, irritation.*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

*Sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, and increased contrast.*


----------



## snoball

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

10

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

Gaming

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

Headache sometimes, blurred vision from muddy games. Strong glare from windows (Grrrr)

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

Definitely glare reduction.


----------



## Killermod1

1.) 10-12 Hours
2.) Gaming,Forums
3.) Eye strain/fatigue, Blurred vision, Headaches
4.) Minimized Eye Fatigue


----------



## Kreeker

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
4-16 hours per day

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, Job Search, Social Media

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Definitely eye strain/fatigue and headaches if I spend too long without taking a break.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue definitely.


----------



## ironchef82

1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*About 12 hours.*

2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Gaming, social media, Web development*

3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Yes, eye fatigue and headaches*

4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Minimized eye fatigue*


----------



## Reflux

Quote:


> 1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?


I spend anywhere from 6-18 hours a day at a computer. Sometimes more, as a competitive gamer I don't give myself much of a break.
Quote:


> 2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?


Gaming at a competitive level, web development, web browsing, shopping, social media, Youtube, photoshop, listening to music, watching movies. And posting on overclock.net of course.
Quote:


> 3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?


Eye strain and blurred vision, my eyes don't get dry but instead over-water. I get headaches past the 10 hour mark occasionally.
Quote:


> 4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?


The eye strain relief is what I'm really looking for from Gunnar. If this allows me to extend my gaming past the 10 hour mark without much additionall stress I'd be impressed.

I actually watch coL.CatZ stream and videos aswell as EG.InControL's. I know they're both huge advocates of these, I've been wanting to get my hands on a pair for some time.


----------



## Alazar

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

About 8-10 Hours.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Web Browsing, Office Productivity, video communication and Gaming.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

During the long, uninterrupted periods I start to feel the eye strain/fatigue. Headaches on some occassions when I've been focusing too hard for too long. I've had to make decisions setting up my computers so that glare is no longer an issue. It has resulted in a less than optimal desk arrangement.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Minimized eye fatigue. The reduced glare would be a fantastic bonus as I've often had to coordinate my office based upon where glare would be the least intrusive. If this reduces or removes it, the freedom to redesign my office would be fantastic!


----------



## 19NinetyNine

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 3 - 8 hours a day. On occasion, less than 1.
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Browsing forums and image boards, learning programming (as I'm new and have just been introduced), gaming and instant messaging. In order from most time spent to least.
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? I suffer from eye strain/fatigue, headaches, dry eyes/irritation and lastly permanently blurred vision.
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? Minimized eye fatigue is probably the biggest reason I'd get these glasses.
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? Easy, 249.75.


----------



## goldman11

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*Usually 6-18 hours.*

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Mostly gaming, movies and web browsing.*

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Eye strain/fatigue sometimes headaches.*

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*minimized eye fatigue,improved focus and sharpened detail, would definitely help in those longer gaming sessions.*


----------



## sweetcriminal

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 3-12 depends if i work or not.
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? I have 5 monitors so I game in eyefinity on the bottom 3 with facebook and forum posts up on the fourth screen and then a fullscreen youtube playlist rolling on the 5th screen.
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? The top screens get a lot of glare, After long sessions my eyes are very dried out,ache, and blurry and almost always have a headache.
4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? The minimized eye fatigue would be great for those 12 hour sessions, The improved conrtrast will roll good since all my monitors are at different angles, and the sharpened detail would bring my gaming just one step higher.
5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? Why does everyone hate on canadians math skills? lol but im not canadian so no answer for me.


----------



## ShazBo

1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
I usually spend 4-6 hours/day on my computer.

2)Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Mostly gaming with a little web browsing and social media thrown in.

3)Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
During long sessions I often experience eye strain and headaches.

4)Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Reduced eye fatigue is the most attractive benefit.

5)Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
330.5


----------



## oc_4_life

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 6-12

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? gaming, social media and video editing/recording.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? I get eye strain and dry eyes and blurred vision around hour 6 if my eyes havent left the screen in awhile.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? improved focus is a definite plus especially on a 1080p montior.


----------



## ThreeT3n

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
I Spend somewhere between 5 and 8 hours, 5/8 of that time for school, the ther 3/8 for gaming and browsing the interwebs.
*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Gaming (close tie with social media + forum browsing)
*3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
All but blurred vision and glare.
*4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Minimized eye fatigue. I tend to get pretty fatigued eyes, and get vision induced headaches. These would help with that.
*5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
I don't live in Canada.


----------



## mf0ur

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? about 4 1/2

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Gaming

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? dry eyes due to lasik

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? improved focus

5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? n/a


----------



## ivr56

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
8-10

*
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Design and Gaming

*
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
None

*
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Increased Contrast

*
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*
249.75


----------



## kriios

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 10 hours.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Writing and web browsing/gaming.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Headaches and eye fatigue.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## blkhwk20k

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*6-8 hours per day*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*college work/typing and gaming*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*eye fatigue and dry eyes. I had PRK eye surgery when I was in the military years ago and sometimes the computer monitor gets my eyes all funky.*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*minimize eye fatigue and sharpened detail*

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*silly canadians lol*


----------



## brasslad

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
More than 4 less than 16, say 6-9 average

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on?
Work WORD/EXCEL, emails, 4 to 8 hours, research 0-4 hours, entertainment or gaming depends on mood and available time

3. Do you ever experience = yes
Eye strain/fatige, headaches, dry eyes/ irritation are primary concerns

4. Which benefits are most attractive=, those that help most
Eye stain fatige reduction, please!

5 Canadian = does not apply
Not on the border by hundreds of miles


----------



## Dave R8

1: How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
approximately 8-10
2: Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
mostly work (school), CGI and gaming
3: Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
yes, by the end of the day, I have to blink often, have irritated eyes and sometimes see flickering and/or have blurred vision. Never at dramatic levels but at the end of a long "PC" day, yes.
4: Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Mainly protecting my eyes and reducing the effects of viewing a screen for long durations.


----------



## intelfan

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 5-6

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Surfing or homework.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Headaches and eye strain

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? Minimizing eye fatigue.


----------



## LPRaver89

*1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
10 Hours a Day

*2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Gaming
*
3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Headaches and Dry eyes

*4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
The improved focus and minimized eye fatigue. (Would help out on those weekends when I dont leave the computer.)


----------



## klewlis1

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 8-10

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Social Media and gaming

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?Eye Strain/Fatigue,Blurred Vision.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?Minimized eye fatigue, improved focus.


----------



## Bobicon

In.

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Between work school and homework I would say any where between 8-10 hours a day.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
It would be a split between programming and gaming.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I sometimes get headaches if I stare at the screen to long/Eye Strain.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue would be most important for me just so I wouldn't have to deal with headaches while doing homework.


----------



## ventacon

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
5+ Hours at Work(Army) and 8+ Hours Personal Time. Total time around 17 Hours on average.

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Work(Counseling Statements, Reference Look Up, Random Documents), Personal(Gaming mostly, little Social Media, Photoshop, Movies and TV).

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye Strain and Fatigue, Dry Eyes with Irritation that eye drops dont seem to help, occasional Headaches.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized Eye Fatigue would be primary, Improved Focus and Sharpened Detail are tied for second.

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
I am not Canadian but rules said answer 5 questions so: 323+10/4*3=249.75


----------



## chrisys93

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

*Between 4-12 hours a day depending on school/work/outside*

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

*Gaming and web browsing*

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

*Eye strain/fatigue, blurred vision*

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

*Minimized eye fatigue and reduced glare*


----------



## mark3510

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

Work: 6 to 7 hours per day
Home: 3 to 4 hours per day

*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

Work: Mainly watching over CCTV Surveillance Cameras and reviewing them
Home: Working on my website, Watching movies and gaming

*3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

Work: Eye strain and most often eye fatigue + blurred vision
Home: Same as above

*4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

A. Minimized eye fatigue - My work requires me to be on watch for 6 to 7 hours per day this causes a lot of fatigue specially if that area is very busy
B. Improved focus and Sharpened detail - This is very important for my job specifically during reviews which requires me to focus on every detail of any incidents. Reviews can take up to 3 to 4 hours depending on the situation and within those hours you need to repeat the same video over and over again.

GUNNAR eyewear would be the best replacement for those bulky and useless anti glare covers which causes more eyestrain.


----------



## Niapsiefil

1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

-Around 6- 10 hours daily.

2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

-Half of the time I spend reading news articles and materials for studying (documents, .ppt presentations). The rest I use to enjoy watching movies, play a good game or just browsing the internet.

3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

-Eye strain/fatigue yes
-Headaches yes, sometimes
-Dry eyes/irritation yes, rarely
-Blurred vision yes, after more than 8 hours at a time rarely
-Problems with screen/overhead glare yes, in the mornings

4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

-Reduced glare would help much. Improved focus if it helps reading. Sharpened detail and reduced eye strain- definitely yes.

5) Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

-Canadian I am not.


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
between 8-10 continuous

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
auto-cad /design and music production i.e recording and mixing in different tracks to a song.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
my eyes often hurt and water i get light headaches my eyes loose focus and i just plain ole feel miserable after im on the computer for hours on end.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
sharpened detail and reduced eye fatigue and strain.


----------



## jrockut83

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 12 hours (6-8 work 4-6 at home)

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and web browsing.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain and headaches are fairly common for me. Can be difficult to focus my eyes after about 6 hours.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## DaJinx

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

I average about 13 hours between work and home.

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

General work related tasks, minor gaming, web browsing & e-mail.

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

Extremely dry eyes, very light blurring after extended use. Moderate to pounding headache on occasion.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

Reducing eye fatigue & glare.

*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*

249.75


----------



## deviot

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Approximately 6 hours a day.
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
surfing the internet and gaming.
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
yes all of the above.
4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimized eye fatigue would be great as well as improved focus.
5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
330.5


----------



## Tempest_Inc

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
12-16

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Computer Support/Service, Gaming

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Yes, Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry Eyes/Irritation

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
All but the reduced Glare model as i don't experience that problem often.

Thank You for the opportunity.


----------



## Gherkin

How much time do you spend on the computer a day?

Around 6-8 hours depending on if i am working.

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Gaming, Social media, Editing, (photo and video)

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Yes, Headaches, Blurred vision, Dry eyes @ lans

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Improved focus, Minimized eye fatigue

Thanks


----------



## ApocalyPS3

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *12*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *All of the above!*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *Headaches and eye strain*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *Minimized eye fatigue*

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? *It's aboot time these Canadians learn to do math.*


----------



## mikeboland

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

At least 8 hours per day.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Most of my time is spent gaming and doing research.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

I experience headache, blurred vision and eye strain and fatigue.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you -reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

The most impressive benefit of GUNNAR eyewear are all of them. There are too many potential benefits to pick one.

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

Thank GOD I was blessed to be born in the United States of America.


----------



## SkyPC

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

I'd say about 4-8. A lot more if I am doing my editing work, which means I might be sitting 12h straight +-

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

Editing is the most time consuming. But it's not like I have a editing job every day. Social media would be YouTube, News portals. Lot of video watching and hard reading.

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*

I've noticed that my monitor, and many other for that matter make me squint my ayes because of brightens produced by monitor, and I assume that would be the screen glare/overhead . Fatigue is common, and eye irritation.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*

Definitely reduced glare, which would hopefully finally let me read the text (Black on white) with out squinting my ayes. And eye fatigue. no problems with focus right now. All I want is my monitor to be as easy to look at as to a blank wall.


----------



## Specops53

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
9-10
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Programming/Gaming
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Blurred vision after a long day of being in front of the screen.
4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Reduced Glare, and minimized eye fatigue


----------



## Kryton

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

Typically between 6 to 8 hours per day.

*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

Mostly Gaming and forum browsing/social media overall.

*3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

Eye strain/fatigue, sometimes I get tension headaches and occasionally blurred vision.

*4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

All listed and would be great to have.

*5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*

I'm not Canadian.


----------



## Ceej

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?* At least 8-10.

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?* I do a lot of gaming, web browsing and multimedia functions such as audio/video/graphical editing.

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?* I have terrible eyestrain symptoms. Everything from headaches, to burning/watery eyes.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?* The minimization of eyestrain is the biggest attraction by far.


----------



## Rayyeter

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
12+ (work and play)
*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Programming at work, gaming at home
*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
All of the above, to varying degrees depending on activity (more eye strain when gaming, headaches/screen glare at work)
*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Minimized eye fatigue/reduced glare. I work at a window, so I get double blasted with light from the screen and sun at work, and my eyes definitely feel it.

*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
Not canadian (eh?)


----------



## rawkd

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
10-14

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Programming 8h + gaming

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
HEADACHE!

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimized eye fatigue


----------



## Krully

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
14-18 hours per day.

*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
I spend my working days(8-12hr shifts) with X-ray imaging then come home to Games/general PC use.

*3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Continual eye strain. I use eye drops daily. I also had lasik surgery over 12months ago.

*4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Minimized eye fatigue, plus they looks sweet as.

*5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
Not Canadian, worse....I'm Aussie.


----------



## BackerU

I spend anywhere from 0 to 15 hours on a computer each day, depending on my workload.

I spend time browsing the web, playing video-games, programming, writing papers, watching movies and editing images in Photoshop/Illustrator.

If I spend an extended period of time on the computer without a break, I start to experience eye fatigue.

Minimized eye fatigue is the most noteworthy characteristic to me.


----------



## PositiveKarma

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

- 9 to 12 Hours a day. Sometimes more.

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

- Gaming and Social Media (Plus Work, i.e. Ebay)

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

- After a while I get eye strain, just want to close me eyes, sometimes blurred vision.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

Lowered fatigue when using the eyewear. I'm tired of my eyes hurting.

*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*

U.S. Citizen


----------



## willyb0b

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

Between work and home I spend between 12-16 hours a day on the computer.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Programming, Gaming, Surfing

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Dry eyes, itchy eyes

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Minimizing eye fatigue and improved focus

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

I live in the USA


----------



## KILLER_K

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
* 6-8 hours

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? I spend most of it programming, some gaming, and some on forums.
*forums, news and some gaming

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
* some eye strain, overhead glare. Getting old and it isn't pretty.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
* Sharpened detail and minimized eye fatigue

Thanks


----------



## Swifterzor

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*I spend 4-8 hours on a computer depending on if I have class or homework on the particular day. I am currently attending college for a Programmer/Analyst degree, and I also enjoy a bit of gaming in my free time.*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*I spend the most time programming and gaming with about a 60/40 split. I will be using a computer much more often once I obtain a job pertaining to my area of study.*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*I never thought about what caused my issues other than thinking I was chronically over-tired. I do suffer from eye strain/fatigue, dry eyes and blurred vision. It is especially noticeable when I go for a drive after using a computer for some time as I get a sort of ghost-image thing going on - I see almost a double-image of objects further than about 10-15 feet away from me.*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Every benefit appeals to me. I want to view computer screens from a different perspective and reduce or eliminate the issues that arise from continuous use.*


----------



## GridTiger

1. I'm using my pc 5 to 9 hours per day.
2. I spend my time with graphics, social media, gaming and on the web.
3. I do experience eye strain/fatigue, headaches, dry eyes-irritation as well as blurred vision.
4. The benefits of GUNNAR eyewear that is most attractive to me is - reduced glare,sharpened detail and minimized eye fatigue.
5. USA resident.

Allot of the problems mentioned above I suffer from and many of the described attributes of Gunnar eye wear would be perfect for me as I really need to try something different. It gets pretty bad for me. The headaches and eye fatigue really ruin it for me. I hope to get the privilege to try a pair in hopes they can help me go in the right direction. Thanks for The privilege to talk about it.


----------



## 1.21Jigawatts

1. 5-7

2. Work: data entry and retrieval, word processing, web browsing. Home: play games, audio/video editing, watch HD movies, web browsing,

3. Dry eyes and fatigue, Yes. Glare is only a problem @ work.

4. Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## snickers11a

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 13-14

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? gaming

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Dry eyes/irritation, Headaches

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? minimized eye fatigue

5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? United States Resident


----------



## amd1337

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
3-4 on a weekday. 6-7 on the weekend.
2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Social media and gaming mostly.
3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I have a problem with glare when only when I'm tired, though I suffer from a constant headache.
4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
I would benefit from the improved focus and minimized eye fatigue so gaming will be more convenient for me.


----------



## GNemi

1. 10-12
2. Gaming/work/school
3. Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Blurred vision
4. minimized eye fatigue


----------



## lemans81

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 12-14
2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Mix between gaming, movies, and work(I stare at screens all night)
3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Eye strain all the time and blurred vision when gaming for long periods.
4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? All of them, improved focus I guess.


----------



## k-y

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 12 hours
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
work, web browsing, reading, gaming.
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
eye strain/fatigue
4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimized eye fatigue
5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
Not Canadian


----------



## LightSol

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? Around 12, maybe more.

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Gaming and programming

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? I sometimes experience both dry eyes and blurred vision

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? Reduced glare and minimized eye fatigue


----------



## amin7ty

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
-7 to 12 hours
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
-Gaming
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
-eye strain/fatigue, headaches
4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
-Minimized eye fatigue , reduced glare(bright screen)


----------



## drapes

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 6
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, Programming
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Yes, Eye strain/fatigue and blurred vision
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
249.75


----------



## Erakith

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
10+

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Social Media/Work during day, gaming at night

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Headaches, Eye fatigue

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Reduced Glare, Minimized Eye Fatigue

Not canadian.


----------



## spitfire580

1. 10-13hrs
2. Word Processor, Excel, gaming and tv
3. I get eye strain and dry eyes
4. sharpened detail and minimized eye fatigue for shore
5. 249.75 but I'm not Canadian


----------



## PcChip

1.) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
4-12 depending if workday or day off

2.) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Even mix of the above

3.) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
None except sometimes dry eyes

4.) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Sharpened Detail

5.) Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
N/A (USA Resident)


----------



## fuloran1

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*Between work and home, anywhere from 5-12 hours*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*At work, checking emails, monitoring the environment. At home, gaming.*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Not that I can remember*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*I would say sharpened detail.*

Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## spitfiredd

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
At least 12

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and web browsing

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Blurred vision, some eye strain

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Improved focus and sharpened detail


----------



## Jaytheking69

1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 5-8 hours a day

2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming

3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Blurred vision and Eye strain

4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
I would say minimized eye fatigue

5) For Canadian resident because I'm one
The anwser is 249,75

Thanks


----------



## Freytener

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*About 8-10 Hrs a day*
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Usually homework, reading up on the latest tech news, benchmarks etc, some social media and gaming.*
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*I mostly experience eye strain fatigue and headaches.*
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*I'm mostly interested in the minimized eye eye fatigue benefits.*


----------



## grimreaper01

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?


*More then 7 hours per day.*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?


*Weekly I program in .NET, HTML5/CSS, Jquery, blogs and etc. Bi-Weekly Social Media check-up. Weekend and weekdays: Handball and Game Night(Tekken, etc), Runes of Magic...*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?


*During computer use: I do get Eye strain/fatigue and Dry eyes/irritations, Headaches if my mom is talking to me, while I'm gaming...*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?


*Minimized eye fatigue! FTW!*


----------



## bailey53189

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

4-12

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Gaming, word processing, and coding

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Eye Strain, dry eyes, and mild blurred vision at times.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Minimized eye fatigue


----------



## Heartl3ss

1. I spend a daily 7-8 hours on the computer.
2. The activities i spend most of my time on are gaming and watching movies.
3. After some hours most of the time i experience eye fatigue and in rare occasions headaches.
4. The most attractive seems the eye fatigue reduction. No one would be able to enjoy using the computer if his eyes hurt even with increased contrast and sharpness.
5. Not Canadian.


----------



## Derol

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
- Ten hours at work and another four at home. During the weekends I use the computer about nine hours a day.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
- Work research and gaming.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
- Eye strain/fatigue, headaches and eye irritation.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
- Improved focus and minimized eye fatigue.

5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
- I am not a Canadian resident and I suck at Math.


----------



## Geisha

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
6-8 hours

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain/fatigue

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimize eye fatigue.

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
U.S. residence


----------



## Athorne

1. Depends on school: One month over 12, another around 6-7.
2. Gaming, Browsing.
3. Some of them, mostly fatigue. Sometimes I am "forced" to "relax" my eyes and let my vision get blurry for 3-4 seconds, its weird, hard to explain.
4. minimized eye fatigue


----------



## AssortedPeas

1. 8-12

2. Online classes, gaming and web browsing

3. Eye strain/fatigue, head aches, dry eyes and blurred vision

4. Minimized eye fatigue, but they all sound nice

5. 330.5


----------



## danman4734

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? about 10
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?browsing and gaming
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?sometimes headaches
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? minimized eye fatigue
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?not Canadian but its 249.75


----------



## Snyderman34

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
14-18

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, social media, forums

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
On occasion some blurriness and eye fatigue

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimized eye fatigue. I work at a computer at my job and coming home to unwind with a game only to have to quit because your eyes are tired is irritating.


----------



## MoYu

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
-approximately 8 hours a day minimum
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
-being a university student i spend most of my time on the computer reading school related documents, i would never open those games such as BF3,Skyrim, or Crysis II which are installed on my PC.








3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
-all the above except for blurred vision, and glare
4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
-i would go for the minimized eye fatigue and sharpened detail aspects.
5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
-its either 249.75 or 27.75... lol my math sucks
Punch in calculator: 249.75
(323+10)/(4x3) = 27.75

-would someone like to correct me why 27.75 is wrong? lol!


----------



## ComputerRestore

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8 Hours - 5 Hours work, 3 Hours gaming

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Work (Word Processing) and Gaming

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Yes I do

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized Eye Fatigue, Sharpened Detail for sure!

5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
323 + (10/4)*3 (BEDMAS)

330.5


----------



## axizor

1. 5-7 hours
2. Gaming, social media & general browsing
3. Yes, eye fatigue (watery red eyes)
4. Minimized eye fatigue and sharpened detail

Thanks for this giveaway opportunity!


----------



## eibes

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Anywhere from 1-6 hours on a regular day.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
I spend most of my time browsing forums and casual gaming.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I experience eye strain and dry eyes after long hours in front of the computer or on days when I haven't gotten much sleep.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Sharpened detail, increased contrast, and minimized eye fatigue sound awesome.

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
USA USA USA


----------



## jdmathew

*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
8-10 hrs (including work)
*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Programming, reading, reviewing data tables
*3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision,
Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Yes, all but the last one. Especially by the late afternoon.
*4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
minimized eye fatigue.
*5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
330.5 (I'm in the US but I couldn't resist a good math problem







)


----------



## jdmathew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoYu*
> 
> 1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
> -approximately 8 hours a day minimum
> 2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
> -being a university student i spend most of my time on the computer reading school related documents, i would never open those games such as BF3,Skyrim, or Crysis II which are installed on my PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
> -all the above except for blurred vision, and glare
> 4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
> -i would go for the minimized eye fatigue and sharpened detail aspects.
> 5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
> -its either 249.75 or 27.75... lol my math sucks
> Punch in calculator: 249.75
> (323+10)/(4x3) = 27.75
> -would someone like to correct me why 27.75 is wrong? lol!


It's wrong because the word problem is written like this in mathmatical notation: 323 + 10 / 4 * 3 and the rules of Order of Operations make it this: 323 + ((10/4)*3) which equals 323 + 2.5*3 which equals 323+7.5 *which equals 330.5* (See this reference http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Order_of_operations)


----------



## wedge22

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 11

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Work and gaming

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? eye strain, fatigue

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? minimized eye fatigue

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? 249.75


----------



## DJ_Reason

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
10 ~ 14 hours

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Professional level gaming, Music Production, Video editing

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye Strain/ Fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes, Blurred Vision

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue


----------



## SamTheJarvis

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*13-15 hours.*

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Gaming, design, programming, mostly browsing.*

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use:
*Not perceivably.*

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Look cool as, I'd wear these on the streets.*


----------



## Stalker1456

_1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?_
*No less than two hours. Some days as much at 16 hours. Average about 5 hours.*
_
2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?_
*Reading, CAD, Gaming
*
_3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?_
*Headaches and eye fatigue have become a more frequently encountered issue as I get older, which never was a problem for me in the past.*

_4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?_
*Improved focus and reduced eye strain.*


----------



## Aerodart

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
9+ hours

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, web browsing, work via computer tech.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye fatigue and headaches.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue the most but rest would be nice.


----------



## amigo092

[1] How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8 h.

[2] Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Web surffing,Social Media,Gaming.

[3] Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain/fatigue.

[4] Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue,improved focus.


----------



## Nova.

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*7-8 hours*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

*I mostly game and surf the internet and also do some photo editing.*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

*I definitely have eye strain and cannot game for long sessions. I also get headaches and must take breaks every few hours.*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

*Minimized eye strain/improved focus*


----------



## Compaddict

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

*Between 6-8 hours*

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

*Gaming, online socializing, research, music and photos.*

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

*Eye strain / fatigue*

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

*Minimized eye fatigue*

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

*N/A*


----------



## eron7

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
12
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Writing, reading, social media
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision,
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Reduced fatigue.


----------



## Jackeduphard

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8 to 10 hours a day sometimes even more.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and Coding.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
After being indie with all the artifishal light @ work and then going home and playing a little bit and then going out side .. my head/eyes kill me.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue would be huge.


----------



## alchemik

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Between home and work I spend about 6-8 hours a day

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, movies, and work (work at Bestbuy as a geek squad agent)

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain sometimes, headaches rarely but they do happen, dry eyes definitely

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimizing eye fatigue, if it hurts to look at a computer monitor then it will affect my performance at work

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
323 + 10 / 4 * 3 = 330.5 ? following BEDMAS then you gotta multiple and divide before adding


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 
> How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
> Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
> Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
> Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
> Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?



About 10-14.
Productivity applications for work, gaming and web browsing at home.
All of the Above
Reduced glare, eye fatigue and increased contrast.


----------



## candy_van

1. 10-12hrs total
2. Work (I am a logistics manager), browsing and gaming
3. I have experienced eye strain / fatigue, headaches, and blurry vision after extended periods in front of a monitor.
4. Eye fatigue followed by improved optics (focus, glare, contrast)
5. N/A


----------



## DF is BUSY

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
on a daily average, at least 6 hours.

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
mostly a mixture of entertainment(movies and the like), reading walls of texts for school purposes, and a bit of gaming as well.

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
after a while my eyes do strain a bit and then if i look somewhere else such as my surroundings.. my vision blurs for a bit.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
definitely the minimized eye fatigue factor, if it can aid in the health of your eyesight- thats a huge plus.

*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
not canadian.


----------



## NeMoD

1. 12+ hours a day
2. Gaming and browsing
3. Eye strain and dry eyes/irritation
4. Reduced glare, improved focus, and minimized eye fatigue
5. N/A


----------



## kodefoo

Hello!

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 10-12hrs
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Programming, Gaming
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: I currently use glasses but depending on the amount of sleep i get greatly affects the amount of Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision i experience.
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - minimized eye fatigue and improved eye performance.


----------



## nFbDynox

1.) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*12 - 14 hours a day*

2.) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*IT, Programming, Gaming*

3.) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Eye strain, dry eyes, blurred vision, glare*

4.) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized fatigue, reduced glare are everything I've been looking for during my day*

5.) Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*I am not Canadian but the answer is 249.75*


----------



## ShatteringBlue

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? Anywhere from 4-8 hours
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Gaming and programming
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Blurred vision
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? Sharpened detail
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? n/a


----------



## Narokuu

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 15+

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Gaming, research, i work from home

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Glare, and extremley Dry eyes

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? Eye Fatigue, and reduced glare

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

the answer is 42...


----------



## enarr

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
5-10
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and programming
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Yes. Most of the times eye strain and headaches. Sometimes blurred vision from fatigued eyes etc.
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Definitely the improved focus and reduction to eye strain
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
Not Canadian. 330.5


----------



## rx7ingsdrifter9

1. Spend on average 15-16 hours a day
2. Currently spend all my time doing homework on the computer. I am an engineering student and we are required to have convertible tablets so even when I am writing I am staring at a screen.
3. Eye fatigue, dry eyes, blurred vision
4. Improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7ingsdrifter9*
> 
> 1. Spend on average 15-16 hours a day
> 2. Currently spend all my time doing homework on the computer. I am an engineering student and we are required to have convertible tablets so even when I am writing I am staring at a screen.
> 3. Eye fatigue, dry eyes, blurred vision
> 4. Improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue


dude. welcome to OCN, and holy crap that's a lot of homework.


----------



## ramenbuoy

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
12-17 hours

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and Homework

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye Strain/fatigue, Blurred Vision, Problems with overhead glare.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized Eye Fatigue, Sharpened Detail, Improved Focus

<3 allie


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 8-10
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Work/Gaming
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Eye strain/fatigue
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? Minimize eye fatigue


----------



## Desidero

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 10-12

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Mostly programming (work), the rest is 50/50 gaming and forums.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Eye strain/fatigue and sometimes blurred vision.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? Minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## deathrow9

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
3-6 Hours on average

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Video Editing and Web Browsing

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Dry Eyes/Burning, mental stress/fatigue, screen glare

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Reducing my eye fatigue is what interests me. Watching the same clips over and over forces me to get stuck starring at the screen looking for all the details.


----------



## weesteev

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
12-16 Hours average

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, Work, Web Browsing etc

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain and headaches.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue for sure! Increased contract might be interesting for gaming.


----------



## fnkskyline07

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? Approximately 10-12hrs

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Graphics, Drafting and Gaming

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? I do experience Eye fatigue from time to time

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? Sharpened detail and more importanly minimized eye fatigue.


----------



## seesee

1. 10-12 hrs
2. Software Engineering
3. I suffer from serious migraine vomitting
4. All of the above







- reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast
5.I am not a Canadian Resident.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
7-9
*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Gaming, Social Media, Editing
*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
I get a lot of eye strain, typically from computer use late into the night.
*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Definitely minimized eye fatigue and improved focus.


----------



## griffulas

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
10-11
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
half spent working doing cisco support and troubleshooting half gaming
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
yes eye strain, dry eyes ( i keep eye drops at my desk) and i have problems with glare
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
everything about them appeals to me ive wanted a product like this since i demoed them at blizzcon in 2009
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
usa resident


----------



## MARK-20

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
4-6

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, Social Media, Photo-Editing

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain/fatigue

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue and improved focus.


----------



## Dimitrije

- How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Around 12 hours.

- Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Mostly gaming and programming.

- Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Sometimes eye straing and headaches.

- Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
To be honest the looks







but all of the above are pretty important.


----------



## wevsspot

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*8 to 10 hours per day at the office and another 2 to 3 hours at home totaling between 10 and 13 hours per day







*

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*At work; writing reports, financial calculations, engineering analysis, sales presentations, research. At home; watching movies or archived tv shows, gaming







and buying totally un-needed computer hardware*

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Definitely, and to boot I'm a diabetic so sometimes I suffer from blurry vision when my blood sugar is too high or too low*

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*I wonder if it's ok to choose more than one? All of those would be outstanding benefits if they indeed proved to be true*


----------



## Oghma

Im in!

1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*I usually spend around 6-8 hours using the computer per day
*

2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Studying, studying, studying, studying, and sometimes i work writing legal assortments and legal suits. Used to game too, but sold my gaming rig to study, haha.







*

3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
I used to experience, when gaming long hours ( 8-10 ), some eye fatigue and dry eyes. And in rare events headaches.*

4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*I would say that the most attractive benefit of GUNNAR eyewear might be, for me, the INCREASED CONTRAST. Nevertheless, if another benefit could be chosen, as a secondary benefit, i would definitely choose the MINIMIZED EYE FATIGUE.*

5)Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
*Im not canadian!! And i am also terrible at Math. That's why i chose LAW school in the first place!*


----------



## xtreme-one

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Around 8

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
School, gaming, internet.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Only after 12 or more hours sitting in front of the computer do I get Eye strain.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue would be pretty awesome now, and especially later when my day to day job will basically be focused around computers.

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
And no, Im not Canadian. But because I do math the answer is 249.75


----------



## JerzeyLegend

1.) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

*Usually 7 hours per day on weekdays, and well over 12 hours per day on the weekend.

Edit: Forgot work, so add another 8 hours since I repair PCs for a living.*

2.) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

*I spend most of my time gaming. BF3, Minecraft, CounterStrike, Skyrim, etc. Some of the time is social media, the rest is the weird part of YouTube.

Edit: Forgot work, so add watching computers update and getting viruses removed







*

3.) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

*I get headaches after extended use. My eyes feel like they are going to pop out of my head. I sit 2 1/2 - 3 feet from a 42" LCD which I use as a monitor.*

4.) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

*Sharpened detail would help with picking off noob snipers in the distance, and reduced eye fatigue would help me to kill longer. Might use them for driving? Yellow seems to make everything HD







*

5.) Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

*I'm not Canadian but the answer is 330.5? >







I suck at math.







*


----------



## bootscamp

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Too many. but honestly around 8-10

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and some web browsing.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain after about 6 hours for me

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Sharpened Detail would be a huge plus while gaming.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

5 minimum

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Programming, Gaming, Web Browsing

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

I sometimes get eye fatigue after long hours.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Sharper details, because I'm not entirely convinced.


----------



## YnoX

1- 6-7 hours weekdays, about 12 hours weekends

2- Mostly Gaming

3- Eye Strain/Fatigue

4- Improved Focus


----------



## GreyWolfCalgary

1- How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 4 hours.

2-Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming.

3- Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Fatigue, dry eyes and irritation.

4-Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Improved focus.

5- Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
249.75


----------



## trumpet-205

* How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 8 hours per day.

* Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Web browsing and watching movies.

* Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Blurred vision and fatigue if I use PC for extended period of time.

* Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue attracts me the most.

US Resident.


----------



## nategr8ns

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

1. Anywhere from two to seven hours a day.
2. General web browsing and document writing, with a bit of gaming, social media, and programming thrown in.
3. Eye strain and dry eyes.
4. Minimized eye fatigue


----------



## tpl2000

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
At least five per day, more on days off.

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, netflix, recording.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Headaches mostly. If I experience anything else I decide it's probably a good idea to stop playing. Back when I was raiding, eye strain/fatigue and blurred vision became an issue. (Not to mention tunnel vision...)

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Contrast, detail, and focus.


----------



## Omlet

_How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?_
About 16 hours during the week, and a full 24 on the weekend

_Which activities do you spend the most time on?_
I do a bit of gaming on the side, but most of my time is dedicated to Java programming and web design

_Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: ?_
I wear prescription glasses, so blurred vision is almost always expected after long hours without them

_Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you:_
I'm hoping that the improved focus feature will aid me during long sessions


----------



## goodtobeking

1 Anywherer from 4-8 hours

2 Browsing OCN and working on my BOINC and Folding accounts. With some gaming, but only on average 1 hour a day I would say

3 I get headaches and my eyes start to hurt after long hours

4 Sharpen detail would always be welcome, but more over I would like less eye fatigue.

5 dam Canadians lol


----------



## VoodooKnight

1. 8-12 hours
2. Gaming, video watching
3. Headaches, dry eyes, blurry vision
4. Minimized eye fatigue
5. 330.5


----------



## haticK

1. 12+
2. Gaming
3. Eye strain/irritation
4. Minimized eye fatigue


----------



## leekaiwei

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
16 hours
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Social Media, Videos, Gaming, Programming
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimised eye fatigue


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> It is always great to hear from a company who wants to tap into the knowledge of our community members, and even more so when they provide some of their products to be given away! GUNNAR will be providing Overclock.net members an opportunity to win some of their latest offerings from their line of eyewear targeted towards gamers and other long term computer users. Prizes include 4 pairs of GUNNARS, a $250 gift certificate, and 5 $100 gift certificates. To be eligible to win, members just need to answer each of the following questions:
> 
> 
> How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
> Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
> Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
> Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
> Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
> 
> GUNNAR makes a line of computer and gaming eyewear designed to protect, enhance, and optimize your vision. GUNNAR eyewear was developed to help minimize eye fatigue and visual stress, while improving contrast, comfort, and focus for anyone who spends long hours viewing digital screens. Learn more at: www.gunnars.com
> 
> GUNNAR will be providing more information about their products in their manufacturer forum, located here, and will be addressing your questions/feedback directly in this thread.
> 
> Share your thoughts, get entered into a drawing for prizes. Can't get much better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck! Winners will be randomly drawn and contacted after March 23rd, 2012.
> 
> Full terms and conditions can be found here:
> http://www.overclock.net/a/gunnar-optiks-contest-terms-and-conditions



How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *Between 3 and 5.*
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *Gaming & IT Work*
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *All of the above*
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *Minimized Eye Fatigue (Chronic Eye Problems)*


----------



## Jester435

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *9-10hrs M-F per day 6hrs sat & sun*
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *Accounting Software, Web Browsing, Excel, M-F, Gaming Sat & Sun*
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *Eye Strain/ Eyes go crossed when tired, Headaches (could be from accounting tho!)*
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *Improved Focus, Sharpened Detail, Minimized Eye Fatigue*
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3? *Lived in BC for 2yrs.. very relevant question! haha! SO classic!*


----------



## Lukegrimbley

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8 - 14

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, Social Media, Trouble Shooting, Tech Support

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain/fatigue, Dry eyes/irritation

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimized eye fatigue, improved focus

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
UK resident


----------



## Slash24

1. 4 to 6 hours
2. Gaming, Drag racing.. really thought about the glasses at the track
3. Dry Eyes, glare
4. sharpen detail, reduced glare
5. not Candian LMAO Texan


----------



## Zarchon

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
4 hours.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming and web browsing.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
eye strain and blurry vision.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Improved focus.


----------



## johny24

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
I spend about 12 hours a day on my computer
*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
I spend most of my time reading journal articles and doing homework
*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
I get blurred vision a little if I don't get distracted for a few hours
*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
I like the idea of increased contrast and reduced glare. If the focus is the attention type of focus rather than the eye sight type of focus, then focus as well.
*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
Using BEDMAS = 323 + ((10 / 4) x 3) or 323 + (10 / (4 x 3)) which equal 330.5 and 323.8
In order from left to right with no commas = ((323 + 10) / 4) x 3 = 249.75
I'm not trying to be a jerk, I'm just trying to get the right answer


----------



## ripper lastsamurai

1) How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? ( 10 to 15 hrs a day)

2) Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? ( Gaming, Photoshop,Learning Networking.)

3) Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? ( Yes at times i just to step away from Pc to stop eyes from watering too much.

4) Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? ( This all Provide a great benefit all around I am Impressed on the care you're company has taken on doing it's research for such product.Kudos

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?


----------



## NotAnotherHong

OOO.. My buddy has a pair of these.... I want too!
1.on work days, I spend 2- hours, and on my off days I typically spend 10+ hours on the computer.

2. I do a mixture of Social media and gaming (but never social media gaming.... ewwww).

3. I haven't really had much eye strain lately, but I used to, and bad headaches.... I think my eyes have mostly adjusted, but I still have to take breaks occasionally. My vision occasionally blurs, but that's when I take a break







I don't have to deal with glare as all light sources are effectively behind the monitors.

4.I would like to see a reduction in eye strain, and would like to see the effect of increased contrast







Don't forget awesome styling!!!









5.42... Always 42.... (Good thing I'm a dumb American







)


----------



## beezweeky

1: 3 Hours/Weekday, 12-20 Hours/Weekend, unless I have my rig apart







!

2: Mostly Gaming, Windows shopping/Web browsing, and chatting!

3: Eye strain, Dry Eyes, and keyboard imprints on my forehead from napping!

4: Eye Fatigue definitely.

5: I plead the 5th!


----------



## XPD541

I use my computers about from the time I get up (9:30am or so) until I go to sleep (usually about 1~2am).

My computing activities vary wildly from researching computer hardware(10~15%) to folding(Three dedicated clients) to server maintenance(1~5% to gaming(10~15%) and the rest is random stuff like transcoding, archiving and general research. I also use my computers for a great deal of homework for college (50% or more) and writing (the rest).

I experience a great deal of all the symptoms listed, plus living in a very dry, hot environment(New Mexico), I have seen my eye strain greatly increase over and above the strain I saw in a different climate (Colorado).

Minimizing my eye fatigue would be the best alternative to my current usage consequences.

I am not a Canadian.


----------



## SilenTxR

1. 12+ Hours a day.
2. Mostly doing homework doing visual effects for films.
3. I experience occasional eye strain, headaches, and dry eyes.
4. All sound very attractive, mostly the minimized eye fatigue when for those long nights doing work.


----------



## SonDa5

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?4

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Yes

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Minimized eye fatigue

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?


----------



## Deeya

1. I easily spend 12+ hours a day tinkering with my PC and other digital displays.

2. I would say a majority of that time is spent "multitasking." This mostly includes gaming, reading Reddit, and doing homework (online university, only 8 classes from finishing my degree







)

3. Definately experience eyestrain after long uses, I have been using the f.lux program after learning about it, it helps but I'd imagine actual lens would work better rather than just dimming the screens based upon the time of day.

4. The features that I am most interested in is the eye fatigue minimization as well as the sharpened detail and increased contrast. I have a pair of of Oakly Fuel Cell sunglasses which are "HD" which I'm guessing the GUNNAR lens have similar effects. If this is the case, I would absolutely love a pair.


----------



## milamd

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? 6-8 hours

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? When I am at work, I am looking up patient data. At home, social media and gaming

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I experience headaches and eye strain

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

They are all attrative to me. Most attractive is minimized eye fatigue since it is what gives me the most problems. I also like the general look of the glasses.


----------



## magicalpancake

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
12-14 hours. Mostly at work then some at home

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
I usually work for the 10-12 hours and game usually when I get home. Social media is only a few minutes at most when I get home to get caught up on happenings from friends, etc.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Usually when it's late I have issues with my eyes being dry but who doesn't? I mainly have issues with eye strain when I game at home with my eyefinity setup and I'm playing some twitch games like counterstrike or other FPS's

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
I find the minimized eye fatigue to be of particular interest to me because I spend so many hours staring at a screen. In this day and age most people in white collar industry are using computers and to sell a product that can address symptoms we all have issues with is nice.


----------



## Anips

8

social media and gaming

no, never!









Sharpened detail


----------



## AndresR

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
12 hours or more

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Cad drawing, reading and gaming

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Dry eyes/irritation, blurred vision.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Minimized eye fatigue


----------



## computer_man20037

[1] How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
- I spend over 10-12 hours using a computer
[2] Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
- Mostly watching movies and TV shows... Also do a lot of gaming also
[3] Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
- I get dry eyes if I stare at the screen to long
[4] Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
- minimized eye fatigue
[5] Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
- Don't live in Canada


----------



## ranjanis

Good news, Overclockers! We're extending the contest through the weekend, so all replies through midnight PST of March 26th will be honored.


----------



## Dukem202

1)How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
6-18
2)Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Server repair, PC repair, Gaming, Reading and some social media.
3)Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I have perfect vision, but my eyes do get tired. During the day my eyes have become very sensitive to light so I am usually in my sunglasses even when the sun isn't out.
4)Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue- when I'm on my 24 hour runs my eyes get really tired and I can't keep going so I really do hope these glasses can provide some improvement in this area.
5)I'm not from Canada so math is not a pre-requisite. ... 42?


----------



## Rayzer

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
6-8

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Gaming, homework, web browsing

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
No

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Increased contrast

*Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?*
330.5


----------



## Zantrill

*Q: 1.* How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*A: 16 Hours*

*Q: 2.* Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*A: Gaming*

*Q: 3.* Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*A: Blurred vision / Eye strain*

*Q: 4.* Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*A: sharpened detail*


----------



## RealNeil

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

10-12Hrs

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Gaming, Forums participation

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Eye strain/fatigue,.....Headaches

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

reduced glare, eye fatigue


----------



## teckno-uzi

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Approximately 6 hours a day

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Mostly gaming

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain perhaps.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Improved focus


----------



## RoddimusPrime

*Q: 1.* How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*A: 14 Hours*
*Q: 2.* Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*A: Work (70%), web browsing/social media (15%), and gaming (15%).*
*Q: 3.* Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*A: Eye Strain / Dry Eyes / Headache*
*Q: 4.* Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*A: Minimizing Eye Fatigue*


----------



## soundx98

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
10 Hours

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Spreadsheets, Web Browsing

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain & Headaches

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
improved focus


----------



## my94r/t

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
8-10 Hours

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
3D modeling & animation, Gaming, Web Browsing

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Dry eyes, Headaches after prolonged periods

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
improved focus, sharpened detail


----------



## EvilGnomes

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
around 6-8 hours

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, programming, movies, etc

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I get eye strain and blurred vision, screen glare is an issue too

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
reduced glare, and eye fatigue


----------



## Gnomepatrol

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
+At least 8 hours if not more depending on the day and the amount of work I need to get done.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
+My activities include; Running a website(SEO, social media, YouTube, Facebook, Twitter, customer support, database, ect...), Programming(University work), and if by some miracle I have any spare time after working out I will fit in some gaming (like I get time







)

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
+Yes, eye fatigue/strain and Migraines from staring at a screen all day. I try to minimize it with proper lighting and a good Dell IPS display. Even so, sitting in front of a screen all day takes it toll.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
+The minimized eye fatigue is definitely the number one thing that I am attracted to. I love that they offer the other stuff, but not having my eyes feel like they are going to fall out of my head by the end of the day would be a Godsend.

(US Citizen)


----------



## kaivorth

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 14 hours.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, 3D CAD Modeling

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain/fatigue

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
The sharpened detail and minimized eye fatigue


----------



## SinX7

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? Around 10+ hours daily.
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? Gaming, Social Media, and Customer support (At work).
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? Glares and a little eye strain.
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? Minimized Eye fatigue, reduce glare and sharpened details.


----------



## luk319

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

6-8

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Gaming, photoshop, Sony Vegas and Computer repairs as my own side job when ever i get a call.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

Yes, i get eye strain in my weaker eye lots, red itchy.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or
increased contrast?

Improved focus and minimized eye fatigue are the two most important, but really they all sound appealing to me.


----------



## kmchii

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
4 hours

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
gaming

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
eye strain/fatigue

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
sharpened detail and minimized eye fatigue

5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
I do not live in canada.


----------



## harritaco

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
4-6 hours a day.
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
web browsing, social media, gaming
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
eye strain/fatigue, headaches, dry eyes, overhead glare.
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimized eye fatigue
Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
Not Canadian.


----------



## Modz

1)How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
5-10

2)Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Programming/Gaming/Web Browsing

3)Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain/fatigue SCREEN GLARE

4)Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Reduced glare, Sharpened detailed, minimized eye fatigue


----------



## xxxitrxxx

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 3 hours.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Improved focus.


----------



## kyzerjoe

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
-- Minimum 10 hrs, and on glorious days 17 to 18hrs.

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
-- Graphic and 3D designing, Video editing and Movies.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
-- Eye strain, overhead glare, Blurred vision.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
-- Reduced glare, minimized eye fatigue, sharpened detail.

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
-- No i'm an Indian.... couldn't help myself had to solve it... the answer is 249.75


----------



## Hachi-chan

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

Atleast 12 hours or more.

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Gaming and on OCN! And as well school work.

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

I get eye strain/fatigue when I do game too much.

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Minimized eye fatigue.

5.Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

330.5.


----------



## corhen

[1]How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
4-7 hours daily, depending on the exterior weather

[2]Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, and job hunting

[3]Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I get eye strain and dry eyes, i am currently schedualed for an eye exam to check up on that

[4]Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue, i would like to be able to not feel like i put my eyes in the blender after a day on the computer

[5]Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
330.5


----------



## Taylorsci

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?


8
Gaming
Eye Strain
Minimized eye fatigue


----------



## ccbox23

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
Approximately 12-14

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, Browsing, writing, instruction

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain/fatigue, dry eyes, occasional nausea!

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue

U.S. citizen/resident


----------



## Sneakykorean

10 - 12
Gaming, web browsing
Headaches, dry/irritated/bloodshot eyes
Minimized eye fatigue and sharpened detail
Thanks for the contest!


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

Around 10 hours. I spend most of it at work.

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Lots of excel spreadsheets and other work related tasks.

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

overhead glare for sure. There is a skylight above my computer which makes me squint alot while trying to work.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

All of the above. Probably the reduced glare and minimized eye fatigue if I had to choose.

Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

Thank goodness I'm not canadian!


----------



## SilverSS/SC

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
*10+ hours (7 hours at work, and at least 3 at home.)*
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
*Work, Social Media, and Gaming*
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
*Eye Strain/Fatigue, Headaches, Dry Eyes, Irritation, and Blurred Vision*
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
*Improved Focus, Minimized eye fatigue, and increased contrast.*


----------



## BIackout

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?

1. 10
2. Gaming, AutoCAD
3. Yes, almost all of them!
4. sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, and increased contrast
5. N/A


----------



## fencefeet

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

~7

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

Doing research and writing papers primarily, with the occasional gaming that I have time for.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

I have noticed a severe deterioration of my vision since attending college. I constantly stare at computer screens writing papers and doing research, and when I go to class in large lecture halls I have recently noticed that my eyes' ability to quickly focus at long distances (from constantly looking up to the board and down to my notes) has been severely hindered. I encounter painful eye fatigue much easier than before when looking at a screen, and occasionally get headaches.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Minimized eye fatigue, reduced glare, and improved focus (in that order) ABSOLUTELY.


----------



## goose319

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
10+ hours on weekends and about 2-5 on weekdays

2.Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
counter strike source, all other games, browse the web

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
my eyes feel VERY DRY!!!

4.Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
minimized eye fatique, of course


----------



## Nickum32

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
5 to 10

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Gaming, School Work

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I get eye strain, dry eyes, blurring, screen glare

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Glare and eye fatigue are two things I would really like to try and get rid of.

This is definitely awesome of you guys at Gunnar. I love to see companies reaching out into the community like this! And there aren't much better communities than OCN, these guys are the best!


----------



## KoSoVaR

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

At work 5-6, home 2-3, that's during the typical work week.

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

While I'm at work I'm doing a variety of systems administrative work from monitoring to deploying new servers, troubleshooting problems, configuring operating systems and services. At home some surfing and of course the gaming.

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

I experience eye strain and dryness along with tension headaches. The dryness happens more often than not.

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

Minimized eye fatigue, definitely. I think the rest of the features are pretty nifty as well.


----------



## InfernoReaper

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
10-14

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Work and gaming

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
All of the above (Thanks to DoD buying cheap monitors)

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Eye fatigue at work, detail while gaming


----------



## tx-jose

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

8hrs at work + 4hrs avg at home

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

at work I generate a lot of excel spreadsheets with formulas for invoces since I deal with Import/Export of raw materials from the US and Mexico. and when I am at home some web browsing and quite a bit of gaming.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

I get dry eyes and irritation towards the last couple of hours on my shift at work. Granted I do wear contact lenses but I get the same fatigue with my regular corrective lenses glasses as well.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

Over all its only the reduced eye fatigue that really interests me. blurry vision at work when dealing with hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of material in a single invoice is not a good thing. Tho if I don't get selected for this trial I will buy some anyway because I want to try them out. anything that will help me with my vision in front of a computer is worth it to me. not just for gamin but for everyday use.

and I live in Texas so no math question for me


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 
> How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
> Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
> Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
> Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
> Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?



On average 6+ hours.
Web use, gaming, and social media.
Considerable amounts of eye strain/fatigue and dryness/irritation, with occasional minor blurred vision.
The minimized eye fatigue is far and away the more attractive to me, but I am interested in all but increased contrast (the yellow lenses diminish that appeal to me).
Not Canadian.
I've been interested in Gunnar optics for quite some time since back when I used to play various FPS games competitively and have wondered if they could really help with my eye fatigue. Any additional benefits like reduced glare and improved focus would be nice to see as well. Thanks to Gunnar and OCN for the contest.


----------



## nick19268

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
I spend roughly 12-14 hours 7 days a week. If I am not working I am on the computer.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
I do a little bit of everything but mainly Gaming I'd say. When I am not gaming I am working on building my coding skills.

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
I do occasionally get dry eyes and some problems with screen glare depending how late I am up.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
I would have to say that the reduced glare and the sharpened detail is most appealing to me. That's interesting how it can reduce eye fatigue.

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
I am not Canadian but the answer is 249.75.

I like the new layout of the website. I like the banner. It almost always shows interesting articles. I like the overclock of the week and modder of the month articles.


----------



## travesty

10-12.
Programming and work. minimal social media and gaming.
Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches
minimized eye fatigue


----------



## Whitepants

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
About 5-8 hours, 7 days a week.

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Programming and gaming. Also design and Photoshop work

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Dry eyes occasionally, i have a headache right now and eye fatigue and blurred vision.

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Reduced glare from my monitors would be a god send! Also to increase my productivity by not having to take so many breaks to let my eyes rest.

Been looking for something like this for a while. Friends dad is an optometrist and has been looking into this problem many people have for quite a while! I cant wait to try some before i make a purchase, but if they do the things they promise, I will become a life long customer.


----------



## xV1ral

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
10-14
Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
Work/programming, gaming
Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue!


----------



## Think_alien

1.How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
16-20

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
everything

3.Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision

4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
all of the above ive been wanting some of these glasses for awhile now they look great

5. Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?
249.75 (not Canadian though)


----------



## Constantine85

1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day? *13-15 hours a day.*

2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)? *My job is to record and track shipments for where I work, I also work with vendors online to put in orders for more supplies and to contact our contractors. Thats 8-5 Monday-Friday. After that I come home, play video games and since I am a part time student, I have the occasional paper and online assignment to do. More emailing between groups on projects and 2-3 hours gaming at night depending on what is going on. I also intermittently surf the social networking sites like Facebook or Linked IN and catch up on the online news feeds like CNN and Maximum PC online. I am also on OCN ALOT!







*

3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare? *absolutely since I wear contacts I feel eyestrain and need to look away sometimes. I do get a dizzy feeling but that is extremely rare.Headaches are a common occurrence between looking at the PC screen and my TV right next to it when a movie or favorite TV is on.*
Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast? *I would actually like to experience them for the repuation they have earned recently. My sister-in-law is an eye doctor and was on the new recently talking about CVS (computer vision syndrome) and recommended the Gunnar glasses for people like myself spending nearly all day on the computer. I would just like the headaches to go away and perhaps the dryness in the eyes to subside some. It might extend the length of time I would be able to wear my contact lenses. I also think they look cool







*


----------



## rainbow

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

I spend 6+ hours per day

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

That would be school related stuff

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

My eyes gets dry and irritated sometimes

*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast*

minimized eye fatigue attracts me the most


----------



## Captain Han

1. 8 hours
2. Programming 50%, web surfing 20%, gaming 10%, Emails 20%
3. I don't experience any symptoms
4. Improved focus, sharpened detail
5. 249.75


----------



## K10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 
> How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?
> Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?
> Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?
> Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
> Canadian Residents (Eligibility question for legal reasons): What is 323 plus 10 divided by 4 times 3?


1. I spend at least 8 hours a day using a computer.

2. Programming. I'm a student of Computer Science and I spend a lot of time coding for fun and for school.

3. Yes, I do. I get headaches and eye strain quite often and occasionally take naps hoping it'll go away but it seems to make it worse. I do get dry eyes but I use eye drops to solve that problem.

4. Minimizing eye fatigue seems the most appealing to me because everything already seems perfect as far as viewing goes, but I'd like the pain to go away, haha.


----------



## Kappy03

*Q&A*

*Q1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
A1. 7 hours +/- 2

*Q2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
A2. In order from most time to least: Gaming, browsing/researching on the web, 3D modeling, writing papers (during the fall and spring).

*Q3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
A3. Yes, all of them. But these the most: eye strain, screen/overhead glare.

*Q4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
A4. In order of most important, to least important: Increased contrast, minimized eye fatigue, sharpened detail, reduced glare, improved focus.


----------



## r3dh3adkid

How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?

*6-8*

Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?

*Programming / Gaming*

Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?

*Headaches, Blurred Vision*

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?

*minimizing eye fatigue*


----------



## ranjanis

*Clock is ticking! It's your last chance to enter. If you are excited to get your hands on a pair right now, GUNNAR is offering a 20% discount on their eyewear between now and the end of the month (3/31). Use the code "OCN20" at checkout on any full price items - and don't forget about the free shipping on orders over $100.*


----------



## ranjanis

Thanks for all of your responses! Winners will be contacted by PM within a few days to arrange shipment of your prize. Visit GUNNAR online to check out their full range of gaming glasses.


----------



## MiyukiChan

Congratulations to the people who won.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*

3-6 hours


*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*

Gaming and websurfing/reading with some video editing


*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*

Sometimes eyeball aches and headaches


*Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*

They all sound good, lol!


----------



## Helmsdg

Dates from OP are a bit confusing but Ill give it a go.
*1. How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
8-9
*2. Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Programming, School work
*3. Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
Extremely.. Getting hard to read line of text.
*4. Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?*
Eye fatigue


----------



## Kyleinator

*How many hours do you spend using a computer per day?*
About 8 - 12, I'm a service technician at Fry's Electronics so I'm in front of computers all day at work, and when I get home I relax on a game session / OCN browse.

*Which activities do you spend the most time on (ex. Programming, Social Media, Gaming, etc)?*
Most would be Gaming, then Social Media / OCN, and lastly Programming / other course homework.

*Do you experience any of the following symptoms during computer use: Eye strain/fatigue, Headaches, Dry eyes/irritation, Blurred vision, Problems with screen/overhead glare?*
I do get a really bad ache in my eyes a few times a year which I'm thinking may be due to some sort of Eye strain but I'm not sure.

Which of the following benefits of GUNNAR eyewear is most attractive to you - reduced glare, improved focus, sharpened detail, minimized eye fatigue, or increased contrast?
Minimized eye fatigue is most attractive to me. Especially since I'm in front of computers for so long.

Thanks again for this opportunity to win these great computer glasses / cash prizes!


----------



## Tipless

ummm... its closed and winners are already being drawn. sorry guys


----------



## solsamurai

Thread should have been locked after the deadline.


----------



## I Whip My Hair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Thread should have been locked after the deadline.


Are they going to post the winners on the OP?


----------



## swarm87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I Whip My Hair*
> 
> Are they going to post the winners on the OP?


probably at the end of the thread b4 the lock like they usually do


----------



## Zak.V

I'd love a set of the Legend but without the cheesy mlg logo... anyway to make that happen?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bufu994

Hi guys i really want to pair but I live in Spain :S
and I need a prescription ones so its really hard to find,

If you guys know what should I do can you pls pm me :S

i love them and really want to buy ones and my doctor just told me that I need to make new ones that are with lower stuff to use them with my computer so its perfect timing


----------



## Chipp

Sorry for not getting this one locked sooner, folks! Winners will be drawn this weekend, stay tuned!









We'll be accepting any entry made until the time of the deadline, to be fair to those who made it in on time.


----------



## Chipp

Congratulations to our winners!









$250 Gift Card
gildadan

GUNNAR Eyewear (stay tuned for more information on selecting the specific model you'd like)
intelfan
identitycrisis
SaltwaterCooled
XPD541

$100 Gift Card
feteru
PROX1MI7Y
UsedPaperclip
ntherblast
Xavier1421

For those of you that didn't win, GUNNAR is still offering a 20% off community discount when you use the code "OCN20" at checkout


----------

